# Meerforellen-Stammtisch-Küstenfunk-Labberthread 2021



## seatrout61

Hier ist Labbern erwünscht und erlaubt!

Der Dauerfrost und Scheixx Ostwind sind vorüber, ab morgen wieder ganztägig Plusgrade, Wassertemperaturen aktuell mit leider nur -1 bis 2°C noch etwas zu kalt, wird Zeit, dass ich spätestens nächste Woche meine neue Wathose ins Wasser ausführe und die neuen Köder teste...mittlerweile habe ich an die 100...mal schauen wie viele davon diese Saison nass werden.

Tackel ist startklar, von mir aus kann es wieder losgehen...

TL
seatrout61


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich bin auch in den Startlöchern, die Haken sind geschärft.  Der Januar war ja Wettermässig und Angelmässig auch etwas Mau, insgesamt gingen nur fünf Silberne an den Haken, die alle wieder schwimmen. Der Ostwind stört mich persönlich nicht, da kann Mann auch gut Fische fangen. Die Wassertemperaturen sind noch so o la la. Aber ein flachen Buchten bei Sonnenschein um die Mittagszeit, werden angetestet. Es reicht jetzt mit anglerischen Homeoffice. Spätestens ab Donnerstag fliegen die Blinker und dann schauen wir mal.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

War auch gerade am basteln. Dabei kam mir der Gedanke, wie kann ich an einer Durchlaufblinkermontage eine Springerfliege montieren!?


----------



## Dingsens

Hiermit! 
Zum Größenvergleich: Zeigefinger, männlich, Handschuhgröße 10.  

Die Öse binde ich mit einem Rapalaknoten an und die fliege kommt in den Federring gespannt.
Hält jeden Dorsch/jede Mefo aus.


----------



## Windfinder

Mir geht es eher um den Seitenarm. Kann man einen beweglichen Seitenarm montieren? Oder macht das beim Durchlaufblinker keinen Sinn?


----------



## Dingsens

Jetzt habe ich die Frage verstanden. Ich dachte es geht um eine Durchlaufmontage/Liftmontage.
Eben diese fische ich aber auch, da ein Rutschknoten in Verbindung mit Durchlaufbinker für mein Empfinden eher kontraproduktiv wäre.


----------



## Windfinder

Ja, das denke ich auch. Wie sieht denn deine liftmontage aus? Ich habe lange nicht mehr mit springerfliege geangelt. Wenn das eis bricht könnte diese allerdings die Chance erhöhen.


----------



## seatrout61

Rutschknoten ist richtig, aber zwischen dem Inliner und dem Springerknoten muss ein Gummistopper (den macht DS auch ohne Springer, damit der Inliner nicht zu weit hochrutschen kann, sh. seine Videos).

Fliege dann fest mit Rapalaknoten oder zum Wechseln mit den ^^ Mustad-Teilen.
Ich experimentiere mit kleinen Karabinern...wie ich mich kenne, schneide ich den Springer eh wieder ab)
Bin halt leidenschaftlicher Blechangler.


----------



## Windfinder

Ahhh gummistopper! Ja macht Sinn. Ich schneide die bestimmt auch schnell wieder ab. Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe auch schon mit der Springerfliege getestet, ist aber nicht meine Welt, genauso wenig wie mit Spiro. Ich bezeichne mich auch als 100% Blechkanone ;-))


----------



## seatrout61

Unsere dänischen Freunde haben ja Liftmontagen entwickelt sh. hier im Link die unteren Montagen








						Gemischtes Doppel für Meerforelle
					

„Jetzt wird er gierig", mag so mancher denken, wenn er mich an der Küste sieht. Denn für gewöhnlich biete ich beim Meerforellenangeln zwei Köder gleichzeitig an – einen Blinker oder Wobbler plus Springerfliege. Klar, es kommt alle Jubeljahre auch mal vor, dass gleich zwei Meerforellen auf diese...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				




Ich fische entweder Blech direkt an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur ohne Springerfliege
oder Inliner auf FC-Vorfach mit rutschendem Springer aus normaler Mono mit dem
Gummistopper dazwischen, habe aber mit letzterem noch nicht solange Erfahrung wie mit Blech.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo das werde ich auf jeden Fall testen, Danke für die Tipps


----------



## tomxxxtom

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mit der Springerfliege getestet, ist aber nicht meine Welt, genauso wenig wie mit Spiro. Ich bezeichne mich auch als 100% Blechkanone ;-))


Na ja, hab dich mal mit ne Fliegenrute getroffen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Nee, definitiv nicht. Ich habe gar keine Fliegenrute


----------



## tomxxxtom

Dann ich habe dich mit jemanden verwechselt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

null Problemo


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

aber vielleicht trifft Mann sich ja wirklich einmal und zieht zusammen los auf Pirsch, ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Windfinder

In welcher Region haltet ihr euch für gewöhnlich auf?


----------



## seatrout61

Ich bin zur Zeit im Bereich FL bis ECK unterwegs, früher auch mal südl. DK Broager/Apenrade und im Urlaub Fehmarn/Fünen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja das von seatrout61 angegebene Revier ist auch meins


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Morgen geht`s wieder los, endlich


----------



## Windfinder

Fünen bin ich immer kurz vor Ostern. Meist miete ich mir n kleines Häuschen auf Helnaes. Ansonsten treibe ich mein Unwesen in der Wismarbucht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja Fyn ist super und sehr fischreich, wir waren mit unserer Männergruppe im Oktober da.


----------



## seatrout61

Ich habe dort nur jede Menge untermaßige und ganz wenige knapp maßige gefangen.


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe mich vorletztes Jahr mit einer Gruppe Österreicher auf Toro unterhalten, die hatten eine Woche lang nicht einen Biss. Das ist schon enttäuschend. Man muss des Fisches nicht mehr nach Fünen fahren. Ich denke es gibt hier Regionen die ähnlich gut sind. Ich fahr nur nach Fünen um ne Woche raus zu kommen und an nichts anderes zu denken.


----------



## LekkerVis

Erzählt doch noch mal was zur Springerfliege. Ich hab diverse gekauft, gammeln seid dem aber in meiner Kiste. Hab die original noch kein einziges mal angeknotet, weil ich der Sache irgendwie nicht richtig vertraue und mein Blech liebe. Seid ihr hier in der Gruppe mit den Dingern fängig? Und wenn ja, welche? Magnus? Polar Magnus?


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe ne ganze Zeit mit Springerfliege gefischt und auch teilweise gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Gerade im Winter und zeitigen Frühjahr kann eine Springerfliege den Unterschied machen. Allerdings habe ich seit längerem die Springerfliege nicht mehr gefischt. Warum? Irgendwann abgeschnitten und trotzdem gefangen. Nachteil bei einer Springerfliege könnte sein, wenn Dreck im Wasser schwimmt. Dann sammelt sie einiges mit auf. Auf die Wurfweite wirkt sich die Springerfliege auch etwas negativ aus. Ich habe es noch nicht gehabt, aber schon gesehen, das mein Nachbar ne Dublette an der Angel hat. Ich habe viel mit der polar Magnus gefangen. Aber auch da sollte man sich nicht drauf versteifen. Je nach Jahreszeit und Futterangebot sollte man die Fliege auswählen. Das wichtigste ist Vertrauen in der Sache zu haben!!!


----------



## Justsu

Ich bin großer Fan der Springerfliege, nicht nur, weil ich schon einige Fische auf diese fangen konnte (auch schon einmal einen Dorsch und Hornies sowieso! ), sondern auch, weil ich der Ansicht bin, dass die Kombination den Bilnker oder Wobbler fängiger macht... Stichwort Futterneid  Eine Doublette hatte ich auch noch nicht, aber tatsächlich schon einen doppelten Nachläufer!

An der Liftmontage gefischt ist aus meiner Sicht der einzige Nachteil die geringere Wurfweite. Wenn es also tatsächlich mal wirklich auf die Weite ankommt, lasse ich sie weg, ansonsten nur noch mit. Funktionieren tun sicherlich so zeimlich alle gängigen Muster, mein persönlicher Liebling ist die Pattegrisen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## seatrout61

Ich habe zwar auch verschiedene Fliegenmuster, waren ein Geschenk vom ehemaligen Kollegen, dessen Sohn die professionell für ein Fliegen-Fachgeschäft gebunden hat, darunter auch schwarze für die Dämmerung/Nacht usw.

Kaufen würde ich mir jedoch nur Polar Magnus. Hatte vor kurzem ein Video gesehen, wo der Profi nur ein einziges Muster in seiner Fliegendose hatte, eben genau die PM.

Passionierte Fliegenfischer werden aus der Fliegen-Auswahl genauso eine Wissenschaft machen, wie wir Blechangler bei der Wahl unseres Spinnköders...Muster, Gewicht, Farbe usw...aber beim Beifänger halte ich es einfach...Polar Magnus.

Bin gespannt, ob wir heute noch Fangmeldungen reinbekommen und worauf gefangen wurde.


----------



## Flala - Flifi

Moin!
Ich bin eigentlich meist mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Wenn ich aber doch Mal die Spinnruten nehme, habe ich immer eine Springerfliege am Rutschknoten davor. Meine Fänge verteilen sich dabei gefühlt etwa Hälfte/Hälfte auf Springerfliege und Blinker/Wohnort/Durchläufer. Auch Doubletten waren schon dabei. Forellendoubletten allerdings meist untermaßig. In der Apenrader Bucht hatte ich mal eine Doublette von zwei Köhlern um die 50 cm. Da war ich froh, dass ich Vordachmaterial mit 8kg Tragkraft verwendet hatte.
Als Fliegen verwende ich meist eher kleine unauffällige Muster (#10 oder #8), z.B. Kobberbassen, Brendas Mor oder Red Tag.
Ich bin, wie Justsu davon überzeugt, dass der Futterneid dabei eine große Rolle spielt. Entweder frisst die Forelle den kleinen Tangläufer schneller, als der Kleinfisch (mein Spinnköder), der ihn verfolgt, oder sie frisst gleich den Kleinfisch.
Tight lines! 

Martin


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
ich musste dann gestern los, bei dem Wetter hielt mich nichts im "HomeOffice", wenn gleich die Erwartungshaltung nicht allzu hoch war. Mittwoch lag ja noch Packeis am Uferrand. Aber egal, eine Rute die Keller liegt fängt nichts. Hat sich auch nicht. Die Bedingungen waren gut. Auflandinger Wind und Sonne, die aber noch nicht genug Kraft hat. Die Wassertemperaturen waren auch cool. Unter dem Bauchnabel null Grad, über dem Bauchnabel 8 Grad plus. Die Fische sind noch inaktiv, aber das wird sich bei den Wettervorhersagen garantiert schnell ändern. Schön war es trotzdem und für den Reastart in diesem Jahr waren die ersten drei Stunden im Wasser gut.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Ich gehe erst nächste Woche wieder los, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das Wasser so schnell wieder erwärmt, aktuell auf BSH bis 3° und Luft ist am Wochenende wieder 2stellig mit Sonne...DA muss was gehen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Mh, Wassertemperatur war gestern 0 Grad


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich muss noch einmal Nachfragen, wegen der Springerfliegensache. Was für eine Schnurstärke verwendet die Spezialisten? ich habe es einmal mit einer 28er ausprobiert, ging gar nicht weil Sie sich immer um die Hauptschnur gewickelt hat. Für einen praktikablen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## seatrout61

Empfehlung von Sennholz: 0,33er FC von SavageGear als Hauptschnur und 0,30er Mono von Gamakatsu für den Springer.

Hast du das richtige nach oben abstehende Ende für den Springer genutzt?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ah der Tipp von meinem alten Kumpel Dirk. Wir kennen uns schon so lange, besser gesagt seit seiner Geschäftseröffnung in dem ehemaligen Wohnzimmer seiner Mutter.  Ja das mit dem nach oben abstehenden Ende, habe ich nicht berücksichtigt, aber jetzt ist alles oki Doki und wird berücksichtigt. Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde in die Ostsee, jetzt hat Sie ja schon durch die ersten Sonnenstrahlen 2 Grad.


----------



## Janjo94

War heute mal in Waabs unterwegs mit einem Kumpel... Bedingungen waren Wetter mäßig in Ordnung. Die Anzahl der Angler war auch überschaubar. Haben viel Strecke gemacht Richtung Nordosten hoch.... Nichts. 
Auf Rückweg zum Parkplatz, dann der Schock, gefühlt 15 Angler, alle ohne Erfolg augenscheinlich. 
Nächstes Mal einen Spot mit mehr "Privatsphäre"
Wie war euer Meerforellen Wochendende?


----------



## Snapper99

Moin 
Packe das mal hierhin weil es eignetlich kein Fangerbicht ist. 
Ich war gestern ein paar Stunden am Wasser. Aller erstes mal probiert ne Mefo zu fangen  allein für das Wetter hat es sich gelohnt. 
Bin einfach mal auf gut Glück zu einem Spot gefahren den ich mit dem Rad erreichen konnte und der aus der Luft gut aussah ( auch wenn ich echt keinen Paln hab)  

Naja Ergebnis am Ende--> nichts gefangen aber einen super schönen Tag gehabt. 
Aber jetzt kommt der Grund von dem Eintrag. 
Ca. 50meter neben wir wahre zwei Kerle unterwegs die kurz nachdem ich ankam einen echt dicken Fisch aus dem Wasser geholt hatten. Allerdings war das Ding nicht Silber. Auf dem Rückweg als sie an mir vorbeigekommen sind erzählten sie Passanten dass es vermutlich ein Fisch aus der Fischzucht wäre der ausgebüchst ist. Konnte es leider nur aus der Ferne betrachten aber für mich da das aus wie eine riesige Bachforelle ( also von der Farbgebung her) und echt richtig dick nicht nur lang. 
Was auf jeden Fall spannend. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß um was für einen Fisch es sich letztendlich gehandelt hat. 

Grüße und schönen Sonntag


----------



## seatrout61

Das^^ könnte eine ausgebüxte Zucht-Regenbogenforelle gewesen sein, wird auch Steelhead genannt und sind echte Fighter.

Ich war heute in Langholz/Lehmberg, aber nicht zum Angeln, alles voll mit Spaziergänger und nur 2 Angler auf der gesamten Strecke, Wasser war bei auflandig S2 Ententeich bei angenehmen Temperaturen bis 17°C und Sonnenschein...offen gefahren...und das im Februar.

Werde mal schauen, wo ich morgen bei S2-3 angreife, habe unter der Woche 2-3Tage Zeit und kein Bock am WE ne Platzkarte zu ziehen...

Was für Muster/Farben/Gewichte habt ihr gefischt?


----------



## Snapper99

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Das^^ könnte eine ausgebüxte Zucht-Regenbogenforelle gewesen sein, wird auch Steelhead genannt und sind echte Fighter.


Achso. Coole Sache. 
Aber können die Sone richtig braune Farbe haben? 
Der Fisch sah eher in die Richtung so aus. Also nichts mit Silber oder Regenbogen oder so. 
( und ich weiß das ist schwierig sich ohne Foto vorzustellen wollte nur mal berichten)


----------



## Windfinder

Das wird noch ne meerforelle im Laichkleid gewesen sein.


----------



## seatrout61

Wenn die ne gefärbte Mefo mitgenommen haben, werden die nicht viel Freude dran haben, schade um den Fisch.

Meine einzige Ü80 war auch ein gefärbter magerer Schlauch um die 4-4,5kg.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich hatte auch einmal eine Ü80 die war aber voll im Futter und einen voll ausgeprägten Laichhaken, gefangen am Grüner Jäger, schwimmt natürlich wieder. Aber bis Dato sind auch einige Blanke der Klasse an den Haken gegangen, bis hat Neptun jedes Jahr einen von den Heringsfressern vorbei geschickt. Der meint es echt gut mit mir. Aber auch nicht jeder kommt mit nach Hause, die können was für den Nachwuchs tuen und selbst die sind vom Geschmack nicht so und sehr fetthaltig. Dann lieber wenn sie gut gewachsen sind die Klasse 50 bis 60 er.


----------



## seatrout61

Heute die 3. Nullnummer abgeliefert. Den anderen ca. 12-15 Anglern ging es auch nicht besser, obwohl die Bedingungen vielversprechend waren...mal schauen was Mittwoch/Donnerstag geht, werde mal ne flache Bucht aufsuchen...da MUSS ich leicht fischen, werde sonst immer so schnell ungeduldig und dann hängt plötzlich wieder ein 24grammer am Band.

Bei mir waren heute Snurrebassen UltraTobis1 in 14g mit Garnele als Springer, MörreSilda grünweiß in 18g (ohne Springer) und Abu Mo Inliner Candy Pearl in 24g mit Schweinchen als Springer, am Start.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

In den flachen Buchten blieb heute auch kein Fisch hängen. In der Zeit von 1445 bis 1530 war Fisch da, aber nur zaghafte Anstubser und ein Nachläufer bis zur Waathose. Dafür war aber kein anderer Angler da ;-))


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe  von einigen guten Fängen an der offenen Küste im MV gehört.
Ich persönlich war gestern in einer flachen Bucht. Von 12.00 bis 14.00uhr. Gleich beim dritten Wurf blieb eine 45 er hängen.
die durfte auch mit, wo mal ich sie gern etwas größer gehabt hätte. Die Mefos standen flach über dem sandigen Boden.


----------



## Major Mika

Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht ob ich zum Angeln an die Küste darf und wie lange die Regelung gilt?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Puha kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten..........................


----------



## Major Mika

Was ich gefunden hatte war folgendes.....

Auszug zu Schleswig-Holstein..... 
*Reisen* 
Privates Reisen in oder nach Schleswig-Holstein ist nicht verboten. Die örtlichen Ordnungsämter können aber eigenständige Verbote erlassen, etwa wenn große Menschenansammlungen zu erwarten sind. Maßgeblich ist in jedem Fall die Einhaltung der geltenden Regeln im Umgang miteinander - wie die ausdrückliche Kontaktbeschränkung und die allgemein geltenden Hygienemaßnahmen. 

*Angeln* 
Das Angeln ist erlaubt, sofern die geltenden Hygiene- und Abstandsregelungen zu anderen Anglern eingehalten werden. Es darf alleine, zu zweit oder mit Personen des eigenen Haushaltes geangelt werden. In manchen Küstenorten gilt eine Maskenpflicht auf Promenaden, teils auf bestimmte Uhrzeiten oder Bereiche begrenzt. Jeder Kreis entscheidet selbst. Genaue Informationen dazu gibt es auf den Seiten der Kreise. Heißt für mich ich darf zum Angeln nach Schleswig-Holstein. 
Hier stammt es her..... 








						Corona-Regeln in SH: Wo Masken- und Testpflichten weiter gelten
					

Was ist erlaubt? Was ist verboten? Ein aktueller Überblick über die Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus in Schleswig-Holstein - alphabetisch sortiert.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## seatrout61

Heute zum 4. mal abgeschneidert, perfekte Bedingungen, bedeckt 15°C  mit Wasser um die 4°C und der Spot sah eigentlich saugut aus und weit und breit kein anderer Angler...morgen nächster Versuch.


----------



## Ron73

So die Ausrüstung ist für das erste komplett, nächstes Wochenende geht es dann das erste mal gezielt auf Mefo. Bin gespannt


----------



## tomxxxtom

ohne Rute? es wird schwierig aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## Ron73

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ohne Rute? es wird schwierig aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.


Doch die hatte ich schon. Das war der Rest der noch fehlte


----------



## seatrout61

Das war keine gute Angelwoche, heute zum 3.mal in dieser Woche und zum 5. in diesem Jahr abgeschneidert.
Bei gefühlt etwas besseren äußeren Bedingungen wieder die gleiche Stelle wie gestern, da hatte ich Vertrauen, hat nur leider nix genützt...mein Kumpel hatte mal 30 Schneidertage in Serie und musste dann auch noch mit ansehen, wie ich eine Ü70 zurückgesetzt hatte...der 1. Fisch gleitet mir jedes Jahr aus der Hand egal wie groß.

Egal...nächste Woche wird wieder angegriffen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich werde heute wieder losziehen, musste gestern erst einmal eine Pause einlegen und Körner tanken, dafür gehts gleich wieder in die vollen. 30 Schneidertage habe ich zum Glück noch nie erlebt, möchte ich auch nicht. OK 5 hinter einander hatte ich auch schon aber das war es dann. Werde berichten wie es heute war.
TL


----------



## kneew

Ron73 schrieb:


> So die Ausrüstung ist für das erste komplett, nächstes Wochenende geht es dann das erste mal gezielt auf Mefo. Bin gespannt


Da sollte aber auch noch mindestens ein Grüner und Kupfer farbender Köder dabei sein..  Wenn man ins Wasser vorsich blickt, dann sieht man auch schon vereinzelnt in formation und kleinen schwarm, den Sandaal (Tobiasfisch) und das ist ein Beutefisch auch für die Meerforelle. Also Grün-weiß/ Grün-Silber/ Grün-Rotepunkte. Und zu all dem auch sehr, sehr viel Geduld. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Ron73

kneew schrieb:


> Da sollte aber auch noch mindestens ein Grüner und Kupfer farbender Köder dabei sein..  Wenn man ins Wasser vorsich blickt, dann sieht man auch schon vereinzelnt in formation und kleinen schwarm, den Sandaal (Tobiasfisch) und das ist ein Beutefisch auch für die Meerforelle. Also Grün-weiß/ Grün-Silber/ Grün-Rotepunkte. Und zu all dem auch sehr, sehr viel Geduld.
> 
> Tight Lines


Danke für die Tipps. Ein paar SG Sandeels habe ich von der letzten Hornhecht Saison noch in der Tacklebox und Geduld ist für mich kein Fremdwort


----------



## seatrout61

Ich habe noch kein Leben im Wasser bemerkt, obwohl ich an einem Spot geangelt habe, der lt. BSH aktuell 3-5°C Wassertemperatur aufwies. Die 5°C Marke wurde nirgendwo anders hier in der Gegend geknackt, hat aber auch nix genützt. 

Grün-weiße 15/18g Mörresilda habe ich auch gefischt, daneben Snurrebassen Kupfer/schwarz 18g weißen Pilgrim 10g und gelb-schwarz Eitz Fly 14g


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

So heute waren Sie da und willig. Insgesamt hatte ich von 14:30 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr sechs Meerforellen, alle auf Sandaaldurchläufer.  Alle zwischen 40 und 42 cm die wieder schwimmen, da eignes Maß  45cm und die kommen nur mit  wenn Sie rund sind. Aussentemperatur 7 Grad + aber durch den Wind von vorne gefühlt Kälter. Flachwasser 4,75cm aber Wind von vorne und Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel.
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Glückwunsch! 

Nachdem mein mein aller erster Versuch nicht erfolgreich war habe ich die ganze nächste Woche frei und ein Auto. Da wird durchgeangelt  villeicht klappt es dann ja mit der Mefo. 
Eine Frage noch:
Sollte ich den Köder schon sehr schnell führen weool das Wasser wärmer wird oder eher noch etwas langsamer? 

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne angel woche.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@Snapper99 
mit der Führung des Köders ist das immer so eine Sache, kommt immer auf das eigene Gefühl und empfinden an und natürlich vom Wasserstand. Will heißen Flachwasserbucht oder weiter draußen. Viel wichtiger ist, finde ich immer einen Spinstopp mit einzulegen. Die sind in den meisten Fällen von Erfolg gekrönt.
Na dann mal ein dickes Petri für nächste Woche.
TL


----------



## kneew

Moin..
wir, also n' Kumpel und ich waren gestern auch mal los laut Wetter bedingungen sah es von der Webcam jedenfalls gut aus Wind aus NW - WNW bei 3-4 bft also ab ans Wasser. Angekommen am Spot MV (Warnemünde - Elmenhorst - Technopark)   oben auf der Treppe stehen geblieben es zog sich eine Erbsen artige Brühe durch das Wasser klar hätte man selbst draufkommen können bei 3 Tagen in folge (W-WNW) Wind aber das es so doll war bäääh.. Jedenfalls haben wir es dennoch probiert mit Reizfarben aber nich mal diese hat man in der Brühe erkennen können und der Wind hat auch noch dazubeigetragen das mann (ich), mit meinen sehr leichten Ködern fische zw: (12-18gr), nicht sehr weit raus kam.  Egal es war n versuch wert denn wir wollten eigentlich vorne an der Treppe fischen aber das ging nicht da vom Fischer seine Netze sehr nah zum Ufer winkten keine 80 meter vom Ufer ab. Uns ist nicht wirklich bekannt inwie weit solche Netze stehen sollten vllt 200/250 meter vom Ufer entfernt? Naja ob an der Treppe oder weiter entfernt von der Treppe jedenfalls gab es nichts was unsere Köder beeindruckt hat. Mal schauen wie sich die Wetterlage bis ende der Woche zeigt..

Hier noch zwei Bilder von den (meiner Meinung) nach viel zu dicht zum Ufer treibenden Netzbojen. Und die Erbsenbrühe im Strahl des Sonnenlichts.

Grüße und Tight Lines


----------



## henry73

Die Netze finde ich extrem dicht am Strand... hier: http://www.landesrecht-mv.de/jportal/portal/page/bsmvprod.psml?showdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-KüFischVMV2006rahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs sind unter §20 die Mindestabstände (meist 200m) aufgelistet. Das bezieht sich aber immer auf bestimmte Gebiete; außerhalb derer können die ihre Netze anscheinend auch x-beliebig dicht an den Strand ran packen.

Ich hab es in der Wohlenberger Wiek Ecke Tarnewitz / Weiße Wiek schon mehrfach gesehen das der Fischer seine Netze senkrecht zur Uferlinie bis direkt aufs Ufer gestellt hat. Jetzt darfste 1 x raten was der da im Flachwasser fängt... zumal nur wenige 100m weiter der Tarnewitzer Bach einmündet (Mefo-Laichgewässer). Oh welch Zufall, ein Schelm wer da was Böses denkt...
Aber sowas scheint ja alles i.O. zu sein; der Gesetzgeber schikaniert lieber Angler wo es nur geht... das ist viel einfacher.

Gruß Henry


----------



## scotch2907

Moin

hallo kneew, die Netze standen schon Samstag Nachmittag so da
Bei uns gab es zwei um ca 40 cm die noch ein wenig wachsen dürfen.


----------



## henry73

Netze die man von Ufer aus mit dem Blinker erreichen kann... immer schön wenn man voller Erwartung und Vorfreude an den Strand seines Vertrauens kommt und dann sowas sieht. Steigert nicht gerade die Motivation in dem Moment. 

Der Strand wollte am Wochenende tatsächlich gut "ausgesucht" sein. Hatte mir 2 Spots angeschaut und ähnlich trübes, aufgewühltes Wasser vorgefunden. Da hab ich es gar nicht erst versucht. An einem Spot war genau an der Trübungskante ein Kollege mit nem Belly unterwegs. Fand ich bei dem Wellengang gestern recht sportlich. Aber kann durchaus sein das er da erfolgreich war. An so einer Trübungskante patroullieren die Silbernen gerne entlang. 

Gruß Henry


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

henry73 schrieb:


> Die Netze finde ich extrem dicht am Strand... hier: http://www.landesrecht-mv.de/jportal/portal/page/bsmvprod.psml?showdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-KüFischVMV2006rahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs sind unter §20 die Mindestabstände (meist 200m) aufgelistet. Das bezieht sich aber immer auf bestimmte Gebiete; außerhalb derer können die ihre Netze anscheinend auch x-beliebig dicht an den Strand ran packen.
> 
> Ich hab es in der Wohlenberger Wiek Ecke Tarnewitz / Weiße Wiek schon mehrfach gesehen das der Fischer seine Netze senkrecht zur Uferlinie bis direkt aufs Ufer gestellt hat. Jetzt darfste 1 x raten was der da im Flachwasser fängt... zumal nur wenige 100m weiter der Tarnewitzer Bach einmündet (Mefo-Laichgewässer). Oh welch Zufall, ein Schelm wer da was Böses denkt...
> Aber sowas scheint ja alles i.O. zu sein; der Gesetzgeber schikaniert lieber Angler wo es nur geht... das ist viel einfacher.
> 
> Gruß Henry


Da kann man echt nur sauer werden!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich war Samstag und heute los. Da ging mal gar nichts, aber so sind Sie die Silbernen. Morgen kann das schon wieder völlig anders sein. Das mit der Trübungskante kann ich bestätigen da geht immer was, vor allen wenn man den Köder drüber weg wirft und dann in das trübe Wasser führt, das hat mir schon schöne und viele Fische beschert. Bei uns in der Ecke stehen auch immer Netze, ja und auch in den meisten Fällen zu Dicht unter Land, aber trotz allem habe ich da auch schon Fische gefangen. Letzte Woche hat die WaPo die ausgelegten Netze kontrolliert. Aber wie es dann so ist, standen nur zwei Netze. Ich denke die lieben Nebenerwerbsfischer sind auch alle gut vernetzt, dann am nächsten Tag standen wieder erwartend ein paar Netze mehr.
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Frage: 
Habe heute meine erste Mefo gefangen und diese auch entnommen. (Fangerbicht folgt noch ) 
Nachdem sie filetiert war wollte ich den Darminhalt rausfinden... Gestapelt mit Würmern. 
Mich persönlich stört das nicht.... Aber liegt ein gesundheitsrisiko vor? Wollte einen  Teil heute essen der andere ist im eisfach. 

Oder sollte ich das heute lassen und das lieber auch nochmal dudchkühlen? 

Gruß Bjarne


----------



## henry73

Würmer hatte ich zum Glück noch nie in einer Mefo festgestellt. Wahrscheinlich hat sie das über die Nahrung mit aufgenommen. Ich würde das Filet auf jeden Fall zur Sicherheit eine Nacht tief durchkühlen.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin danke für die Antwort. 
Hab mich mal ein bisschen informiert. Es handelte sich um Einen Bandwurm der einfach nur sehr oft gefaltet war. Bin mir auch relativ sicher dass der komplett mit den Eingeweide raus ist. 

Werde den wohl gut durch erhitzen und dann genießen 

Falls jemand mich des besseren belehren kann bitte in den denn nächsten 1.5 h


----------



## Snapper99

Und direkt noch ne frage 
Wie handhabt ihr das? Wenn ihr einen guten Fisch gefangen habt, den ihr auch entnehmt, angelt ihr dann weiter ( und wenn, um weiter zu entnehmen oder zum Spaß?) oder geht ihr dann zügig auf die Heimreise?


----------



## Windfinder

Warum sollte ich nach Hause fahren? Weiter Spaß haben und wenn noch eine mit nach Hause will? Bitte schön! 
Bei den Würmern mach dir nicht so viel Gedanken. Nur nicht lange rum liegen lassen. Gleich verarbeiten oder einfrieren.


----------



## UMueller

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Werde den wohl gut durch erhitzen und dann genießen



Äh. Den Bandwurm ?  



Snapper99 schrieb:


> Und direkt noch ne frage
> Wie handhabt ihr das? Wenn ihr einen guten Fisch gefangen habt, den ihr auch entnehmt, angelt ihr dann weiter ( und wenn, um weiter zu entnehmen oder zum Spaß?) oder geht ihr dann zügig auf die Heimreise?



Was ne Frage. Du fährst nicht an die See, fängst in der ersten Stunde einen guten Fisch um dann zügig abzureisen. Nein ich angele weiter in der Hoffnung auf einen weiteren guten Fisch. Nicht jeder wohnt nah an der See. Und ja weil es Spaß macht, das angeln ob du nun was fängst oder nicht. Ist schließlich auch was besonderes an der Küste.


----------



## seatrout61

MV hat ja traumhafte Küsten-/Boddengewässer, aber sowas kann einem den Spass am Angeln verderben...war ja auch erst vor kurzem Thema mit den 2 Tonnen gefangenen Hecht, der für 4.000€ nach Polen verkauft wurde...auch wenn sowas die Existenzgrundlage eines Vollerwerbsfischers ist, ist das volkswirtschaftlich schädlich.

Unsere dänischen Nachbarn waren da schlauer und zahlten den Fischern Abwrackprämien statt sie zu subventionieren....sinnvoll investiertes Geld...(Angel-)Touristen spülen ein vielfaches davon in den Wirtschaftskreislauf und die Staatskassen...und die Natur wird nicht ausgebeutet/überfischt.

Blieben dann noch die Nebenerwerbsfischer, die man genauso behandeln/reglementieren muss wie uns Angelfischer...Sachkundenachweis, Erlaubnissscheine, Begrenzung Fang und Anzahl Gerät, Schongebiete, Schonzeiten, Kontrollen usw...

6. Nullnummer für mich, bei den anderen 3 Anglern kam auch nix raus, weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ich das meiner Frau und meinem Sohn erklären soll.

Mir stellt sich die Frage mit dem weiterangeln nicht, ich fang ja nix 

Schön war es trotzdem


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin liebe Gemeinde.
Snapper, kann es sein, das du Wattwürmer bzw. einen großen Wattwurm aus der Mefo geholt hast?
Die scheinen sie jedenfalls gerade in Massen vorzufinden und zu fressen...


----------



## Snapper99

Danke für die Meinungen.
Hätte vermutlich auch weiter geangelt wenn die Leute nicht da geewesen wären... Suche mir wohl einen ruighren Spot ich mag die Aufmerksamkeit nicht so 

Nope ganz sicher ein Bandwurm. Ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob das dem Verzehr schadet.


----------



## kneew

Thanks @*henry73*, *scotch2907*

ich fische gerne da unten aber so hab ich es selbst auch noch nie gesehen mit den Netzen da die anderen zwei Fahnen viel weiter draußen standen als die beiden direkt vorm Ufer. Sah so aus wie n Dreieckgespann vorm Ufer die beiden Fahnen und weit draußen ca Mitte und die andere eher in Sichtung (Stoltera Spitze) zwischen Elmenhorster Beach und Stoltera. Naja hoffen wir mal das es sich für den Fischer gelohnt hat bei dem "auflandigen schönen W-WNW Wind).

Ja bei dem Wetter am Sonntag hatte ich auch erst gemeint das es sich nicht lohnen wird in der Suppe zu fischen aber wir haben es dennoch probiert es juckte einem ja auch im Finger und wollte auch mal den 'Neuen Zerling' ausprobieren. Nur mit 16gr neeee, neeee.. Also mal noch etwas warten bis die Waschküche aufgehört hat 'heiße Wäsche' zu waschen da man heute auch wieder nicht so aus dem Fenster blicken kann wie denn wohl das Wetter da draußen ist. LOL

@*Snapper99* <-- Denke dran Du darfst am Tag 3 Meerforellen fischen hast du diese an deinem Band so kannst dich dann auch auf die Heimreise bewegen.. 
3 Mefo's sind pro Tag erlaubt.

Für @ll hier weiterhin Tight Lines


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na da sind wir Schleswig Holsteiner ja gut dran, denn hier gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung für Meerforellen. Allerdings kommt es zum einem selten vor das Mann einmal drei Meerforellen an einem Tag fängt und zum anderen nimmt Mann von wegen der Anglerehre auch nicht so viele Fische mit.


----------



## kneew

SH ja bei euch gelten andere Regeln habt auch sehr schöne Spot's zum fischen wenn ich -zweimal im Jahr bei euch bin gehts auch direkt ans Wasser dieses Jahr fällt flach..   Ohh letztes Jahr kam ich mit einem Kollegen in den 'Genuss' der goldenen Stunde binnen von 30 min 5x sehr schöne Silberbaren es ging schlag auf schlag und dann war alles vorbei so als wäre nichts gewesen. Aber sehe ich wie Du, die Anglerehre und den Respekt. ich 'Persönlich' setze mich auch für diesen Fisch ein und helfe auch gern mal (außersportlich) bei der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Stör-Bramau unter der Führung von Hartwig Hahn mit das ist mein 'persönlicher' Beitrag für den Fisch den ich Hauptsächlich nur fische.

Tight Lines


----------



## Snapper99

Da kommt doch mefo Stimmung auf wenn auf dem Weg zum Strand auf einmal DRP4 Fyn aus dem Radio dudelt


----------



## Windfinder

Ein Traum! Ich kann der Zeit nur von solchen Strände träumen. Wo mal die vor der Haustür sind. Ich sitze seit Samstag in Quarantäne. Lasst mir n paar Fische im Wasser.


----------



## Snapper99

Dank mister Obercool kann ich jetzt wohl erstmal ne hlabe stunde pause machen.. 
2min vor seiner Ankunft sind 10 bis 15 m vor mir fische gestiegen. Davon ist jetzt nichts mehr zu sehen. 
Die rueh suchenden Möven, tauchvögel und Schwäne waren ihm auch egal


----------



## Nuesse

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Dank mister Obercool kann ich jetzt wohl erstmal ne hlabe stunde pause machen..
> 2min vor seiner Ankunft sind 10 bis 15 m vor mir fische gestiegen. Davon ist jetzt nichts mehr zu sehen.
> Die rueh suchenden Möven, tauchvögel und Schwäne waren ihm auch egal



Was ist das ,wird er gezogen ?


----------



## Snapper99

Nuesse schrieb:


> Was ist das ,wird er gezogen ?


Nee
Kannte ich garnicht 
Ein motorbetriebenes surfbrett. Ungefähr so leise wie ein jetski


----------



## Skott

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Nee
> Kannte ich garnicht
> Ein motorbetriebenes surfbrett. Ungefähr so leise wie ein jetski


Was ist denn, wenn du als Warnung und "Drohung" eine 4,20m Brandungsrute direkt hinter dir im Spülsaum mit Erdspeer aufstellst.
Er kann doch nicht erkennen, ob die ausliegt oder nicht. (Und wenn man zu doll geärgert wird, sie einem also zu dicht auf den Pelz rücken,
kann man vielleicht auch mal ein 100er Sargblei argumentieren lassen....)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
ich war heute mit einem Freund einmal in Ostholstein und habe dort mit ihm drei Stunden einen einsamen und ansprechenden Strand befischt. Aber hier ging mal gar nichts, keine Fische weit und breit. Ab morgen ändert sich die Wetterlage, Wind und Regen, da sollte eigentlich was gehen, schauen wir mal. ;-))
@ Snapper , solche Surfer habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Wo warst Du den auf Pirsch ?
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

So sah es heute an der Ostsee aus, Ententümpel pur und Live


----------



## angler1996

die Bilder kommen mir vor, als htte ich beim Nachtangeln ne halbe Stunde auf die Pose gestarrt

Ich sehe überall Fsiche, einfach überall;-)))


----------



## Blacky-5

Meister Kreibohm hat eben gesagt das es in der Ostsee einen Salzwasser Einbruch gegeben hat. Der Salzgehalt hat sich stellenweise verdoppelt oder verdreifacht.
Vielleicht wirkt sich das auf die aktuelle Beißunlust der Fische aus. Weis da vielleicht jemand mehr drüber?


----------



## Snapper99

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @ Snapper , solche Surfer habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Wo warst Du den auf Pirsch ?
> TL


Heute war ich in Hohenfelde  finde den Strand da einfach zu schön. Waren vermutlich keine optimalen Bedingungen: Glasklar und leichter Wind von hinten. Aaaber als ich 15min am Wasser war habe ich Fische direkt vor mir steigen sehen. Voller Freude habe ich vor sie geworfen aber keinen an Band bekommen. Habe sowas das erste Mal gesehen  dann kam keine 2min danach der Typ vorbei. Danach keine Aktivität mehr. Keiner der 5 Angler die ich im Laufe des Tages getroffen hab hat gefangen oder Kontakt gehabt. Habe die Strecke von Brandungs Parkplatz bis zur Ecke an der Steilküste zweil mal hin und zurück mit zwei verschiedenen Ködern beangelt und dann noch 1.5 in der Dunkelheit mit einem schwarzen wobbler. In 8h Nichts.
Morgen startet der letzte Tag meiner ersten Mefo Woche. Mal sehen was geht.

Achso und gestern in 6h eine nnNN hingelegt


----------



## seatrout61

7. Nullnummer - jemand mehr zu bieten?

Nebelig und gespensterisches grau in grau, der Einschlag des Spöket lag ausserhalb der Sichtweite von 50-70m. Ein anderer Angler hatte eine knapp maßige gefangen.
Morgen gibt es einen Wetterumschwung, nördlicher Wind bringt nochmal ordentlich Kälte mit, werde diese Angelwoche beenden und nächste Woche erneut angreifen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na dann viel Glück für Morgen Snapper, ich werde morgen auch wieder los düsen.  Wir schreiben Morgen Abend.
TL


----------



## Ron73

Am Samstag geht es dann auch für mich das erste mal gezielt auf Meerforelle. 2-3 Spots sind schon ausgesucht. Wetterbedingungen kann ich nicht einschätzen, Wind aus West mit Stärken bis zu 5 Bft. Aber Egal, ich freu mich riesig


----------



## Rheinangler

Sagt mal..., sind denn abends auch schon wieder Dorsche im Bereich der Spinnrutenreichweiten zu erwarten? Oder ist das noch zu kalt und die stehen noch zu tief?


----------



## seatrout61

Dorsche sind aktuell zum laichen im tiefen Wasser.
Baglimit im Feb/März nur 2 , Rest des Jahres 5 Dorsche täglich...und selbst die wenigen soll man erst einmal mit der Spinnangel fangen!


----------



## Snapper99

Moin liebe Mefo Gemeinde
Ich war heute wieder in hohenfelde. Wie ich denke top Bedingungen!
Nicht zu starker genau auflandiger Wind, Wasser leicht angetrubt aber keine Erbsensuppe und leichte Welle.

Ich bin vom Ersten Parkplatz aus Kiel kommend bis Hubertsberg gelatscht. Auf der Strecke habe ich einen 81. Absteiger gefangen, Was für ein Fisch.
Der Schwimmt wieder Fotos gibt's keine da ich alleine war und den Fisch schonen wollte. Glaubts oder nicht 
Das wars mit den Fischen heute. Ich habe heute vom Strand geangelt, hatte aber Wasserfeste Stiefel zum schonenden landen an. Auf dem Rückweg sehe ich dass ein Bagger dabei war die Mühlenau am Strand auszugraben... Super. Als ich angekommen war hat er mich von der anderen Seite nur Blöd angeguckt ujnd nichtmal was gesagt. Danke dafür. Ich musste da durch, klitschnass.
Wollte eigentlich bei diesen top bedingungen nochmal die Strecke machen
Das was jetzt erstmal von mir. Jetzt eher unregelmäßige Berichte 

PS Köder war ein weiß rosener Sömmet Sandaal. Hatte auf den umgerüstet, nachdem ein anderer Angler mir berichtete direkt vor der Au eine kleine auf einen weiß rosanen snurrebassen gefangen zu haben. 

TL Allen und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei mir ging heute gar nichts. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich abgebrochen, was noch nie vorgekommen ist. Aber die Bedingungen passten so gar nicht. Die Welle war einen Tick zu hoch. Obendrauf noch Kraut, Temperatursturz auf 2,5 Grad plus. Aber es hätte ja auch anders sein können. Wie sagte Olli Kahn immer, es geht weiter....
TL


----------



## Ron73

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging heute gar nichts. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich abgebrochen, was noch nie vorgekommen ist. Aber die Bedingungen passten so gar nicht. Die Welle war einen Tick zu hoch. Obendrauf noch Kraut, Temperatursturz auf 2,5 Grad plus. Aber es hätte ja auch anders sein können. Wie sagte Olli Kahn immer, es geht weiter....
> TL


Oha, das macht ja Mut für Samstag


----------



## Snapper99

Ron73 schrieb:


> Oha, das macht ja Mut für Samstag


Nicht demotiviereln lassen!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Soll es auf keinen Fall, eine Rute im Keller fängt nichts, einfach dran bleiben. Ich fahre morgen wieder los.....


----------



## seatrout61

Gibt es da nicht nen Spruch für...kommt der Wind aus Nordosten, lass die Haken rosten...

Denke aber nicht, dass der Ostwind das Problem ist, sondern die Eiseskälte, die er mit sich bringt und die den Fischen auf den Magen schlägt.

Ron, auf Fehmarn findet sich immer ein passender Spot


----------



## Major Mika

Hat einer Platz in ner Gartenhütte? 
Dann könnte ich auch endlich an die Küste angeln


----------



## Ron73

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht nen Spruch für...kommt der Wind aus Nordosten, lass die Haken rosten...
> 
> Denke aber nicht, dass der Ostwind das Problem ist, sondern die Eiseskälte, die er mit sich bringt und die den Fischen auf den Magen schlägt.
> 
> Ron, auf Fehmarn findet sich immer ein passender Spot


Vorhersage ist ja Westwind  . Ich werde natürlich voll motiviert am Samstag angreifen. Fehmarn ist weit von unseren eingeplanten Spots entfernt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja die Sache mit der Windrichtung und den damit verbundenen Weisheiten, wie war das noch. Bei Ost und Nord geh selten fort, bei Süd und West ist es am best. Kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung so gar nicht bestätigen, eher das Gegenteil. Natürlich abhängig davon wo Mann hinfährt. 

@ Snapper , ich habe mir dann gleich einmal ein paar von den Sandaalen geordert, sehr guter Preis,top. Danke für die Info


----------



## Mefourlauber

Major Mika schrieb:


> Hat einer Platz in ner Gartenhütte?
> Dann könnte ich auch endlich an die Küste angeln


Vergiss es. Corona ist das Beste was den „Locals“ passieren kann und konnte.


----------



## Major Mika

mefourlauber schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Corona ist das Beste was den „Locals“ passieren kann und konnte.


Sicher es ist für einige schön. Anderen wird eine erhebliche Lebensqualität versagt. Für mich gäbe es nichts schöneres als ein paar Tage an der Küste angeln zu können.


----------



## Snapper99

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @ Snapper , ich habe mir dann gleich einmal ein paar von den Sandaalen geordert, sehr guter Preis,top. Danke für die Info


Jo gerne 
Hab den mal für 2 50 oder so Im Angebot bekommen irgendwann mal. Dachte erst der taugt nichts aber der Lauf sieht echt klasse aus wie ich finde und der fliegt Mega gut.


----------



## seatrout61

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Jo gerne
> Hab den mal für 2 50 oder so Im Angebot bekommen irgendwann mal. Dachte erst der taugt nichts aber der Lauf sieht echt klasse aus wie ich finde und der fliegt Mega gut.


Geheimer Geheimköder??


----------



## Snapper99

Weiß nicht  hab den heut das erste mal dran gefummelt. 
Bin aber echt richtig zufrieden mit dem Teil. Werde mir da mal ein paar Muster und Größen ziehen. 
War nur skeptisch weil es sich in der Hand einfach anfühlt wie n langes Stück Metall. Also ist es ja auch... Naja wenn ihr es selbst habt wisst ihr bestimmt was ich meine


----------



## Mefourlauber

Major Mika schrieb:


> Sicher es ist für einige schön. Anderen wird eine erhebliche Lebensqualität versagt. Für mich gäbe es nichts schöneres als ein paar Tage an der Küste angeln zu können.


So ist es. Mir gehts genauso. Ist jetzt schon das zweite Jahr in Folge dass ich nicht an die Küste komme. Die Kombination aus Kopf frei bekommen wenn man in der Welle steht und auf das große weite Wasser schaut und dem Einschlag aus dem Nichts ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Genauso so ist es Mefourlauber. Da bin ich auch froh in dem schönsten Bundesland zu wohnen, das einem Tag täglich diese Möglichkeiten anbietet. Ich werde die ersten 100 Würfe nachher für Dich machen ;-)
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Apropo Würfe, ich habe mal mit 60 Würfen pro Stunde gerechnet und somit bereits 1400 Würfe ohne Fisch abgeliefert - von wegen Fisch der 1000 Würfe...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute drei Stunden den Versuch in Sachen gestartet. Ziel sollte sein die alte Welle zu befischen. So getan, das Wasser war total eingetrübt und die Fische waren nicht da. Anbei noch ein paar Fotos für die Kollegen die zur Zeit nicht an die Ostsee kommen können.
TL


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ik war gerade und nicht so weit von deine Stelle- Grönwohld. Trübung war ok aber Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut, Kraut.
Jeeeeder Wurf.


----------



## Major Mika

mefourlauber schrieb:


> So ist es. Mir gehts genauso. Ist jetzt schon das zweite Jahr in Folge dass ich nicht an die Küste komme. Die Kombination aus Kopf frei bekommen wenn man in der Welle steht und auf das große weite Wasser schaut und dem Einschlag aus dem Nichts ist unbezahlbar.


Hoffen wir das es uns schnell wieder möglich ist


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Genauso so ist es Mefourlauber. Da bin ich auch froh in dem schönsten Bundesland zu wohnen, das einem Tag täglich diese Möglichkeiten anbietet. Ich werde die ersten 100 Würfe nachher für Dich machen ;-)
> TL


Schade, dass „ meine“ Würfe nicht von Erfolg gekrönt waren.  Danke f d Fotos  und TL f d Nächsten Tage vor dem bösen Orkan!


----------



## Snapper99

Moin 
Konnte mich heute doch nochmal davon schleichen. War nochmal den ganzen Tag unterwegs bei auflandigem Wind. Erster Spot sah eine Stunde super aus habe genau die Trübungskante erreichen können danach Suppe. 
Zweiter Spot hat zwei Fische gebracht, nicht für mich. 
Dritter Spot in der Dämmerung. Kein Fisch aber mega Bedingungen. Auflandig leichte Trübung. 
Meine Vermutung: nachdem das Wasser fast 5 Grad oder mehr hatte und jetzt wieder auf 3 oder so runter ist eventuell deswegen Trägheit.. Hmm hoffe auf ein paar warme Tage + Nächte in Folge. 

Naja TL Allen


----------



## seatrout61

8. Nullnummer - so langsam bekomme ich Depressionen, aber schön war es trotzdem, viel Sonne, leichter auflandiger Ostwind mit zunehmender Welle und sich langsam eintrübendes Wasser, zum Ende hin aber saukalt, am Auto dann 1,5°C gemessen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Seatrout , dann sind wir Leidensgenossen, ich habe heute auch nur 4 Stunden das Blech gebadet, es ging überhaupt gar nichts, trotz guter Bedingungen


----------



## seatrout61

Da waren heute auch noch 3 andere Leidensgenossen am Spot.

Bei den 8 NN habe ich nur einen einzigen untermaßigen Fang bei den Kollegen gesehen, ansonsten NIX...wenn ich schon nicht selber fange, will ich wenigstens was sehen....ich hatte das ja schon geahnt und wollte heute eigentlich nicht, aber meine GG meinte, das ich bei dem schönen Wetter doch unbedingt los zum angeln sollte...lass ich mir ja nicht 2mal sagen...aber es war arschkalt.

Donnerstag nächster Angriff, ist der 11. März, da habe ich vor um die 15 Jahren mal meine größte Mefo im Drill verloren...keine Chance, die in den Kescher zu hieven.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
heute zwei Strände in den heimischen Gefilden intensiv befischt und eine klassische Nullnummer hingelegt. Es ging gar nichts. Keine Fische. So langsam ziehe ich gleich mit Seatrout61 ;-(((


----------



## Snapper99

Moin 
Könnte mich heute am späten Nachmittag nochmal meiner Pflichten entbinden. NN. 

Ich hoffe es wird nach dem etwas wärmeren Wetter das in der Mischung mit Regen kommt besser


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
da bin ich gedanklich zu 100% bei Dir und dann werden die Ruten auch wieder Krumm


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute wieder eine klassische Nullnummer bei guten Bedingungen, aber zumindest einmal eine an der Oberfläche gesehen. Ist ja auch was, Mann wird bescheiden.
TL


----------



## Ron73

Ich bin noch meinen ersten Bericht für meine erste gezielte Tour auf Mefo schuldig. Letzten Samstag ging es für mich und einen Kumpel Richtung Eckernförde. Wetterbedingungen waren so um die 4 Grad Aussentemperatur und Windstärke um die 3-4 Bft. Gefischt wurde von 09:00 - 12:00 Uhr, Köder war nur Blech in allen Formen und Farben. Wir haben in der Zeit gefühlt über 2 Km Strecke gemacht und ca. 30 Leidensgenossen ein gequältes Moin zugesprochen. Das gequälte Moin kam stets als Echo zurück.
Kurz zusammengefasst, an dem Tag ging an dem Strand zu der Zeit rein gar nichts, was uns aber unseren Angelausflug nicht getrübt hat. Nächsten Samstag greifen wir wieder an ... dieses mal etwas südlicher


----------



## seatrout61

30 Leidensgenossen? Das klingt i-wie nach Schönhagen...
Bin froh und dankbar unter der Woche Angeln gehen zu können und max. 10 zu treffen.

Hadere noch wegen morgen...ich denk, ich bleib zuhause.


----------



## kneew

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Hadere noch wegen morgen...ich denk, ich bleib zuhause.


 Ja wer möchte auch an dem heutigen Tag im Regen stehen..


----------



## seatrout61

Ja, ich bin zwar nicht aus Zucker, aber ich halte es beim Angeln so, dass ich mich im Trockenen an- und ausziehen bzw. aus- und einpacken möchte, wenn es zwischendurch mal regnet, ist das kein Problem, dafür hat man ja entsprechende Klamotten....aber heute mit viel Regen, Orkanböen und den schlechten Fangaussichten, nee, muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## zulu1024

Kommt auf die Küste an. Östlich von OH müsste es gehen. Sauer aufgestoßen ist mir eben der Hotspot Dahmeshöved. Der einzige Parkstreifen für 2-3 Autos wurde nun mit Steinen blockiert. Schönen Dank auch! Dahme grüßt seine Gäste...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Mir geht es genauso wie Seatrout,
wenigstens ich komme trocken in die Watbüchse und in die Jacke, dann ist es egal. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei dem gleichen Wetter wie heute sehr gut gefangen. Aber Momentan muss ich auch nicht los. Wenn gleich wir jetzt laut Wettervorhersage die nächsten 4 Tage diesen Wind haben werden. Um mich heute auszubremsen habe ich meine Angeljacken in die Wäschemaschine geworfen. Die sind Morgen aber wieder trocken und dann schauen wir mal. Wenn Mann will findet Mann immer ein befischbares Eckchen. Dann habe ich heute noch eine Daiwa 2500 HD gestern das erstmal getestet bei Ebay zum VK angeboten. Ich komm mit der Rolle nicht klar, mir hat die eine zu hohe Übersetzung. Da werde ich mir nach dem VK eine weiter Shimano Sustian als Back Up bestellen. 
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

HD-Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung gefallen wir auch nicht wirklich. Einfach zu großer Anlaufwiederstand und wenn man es übertreibt mit dem Speed ist der Blinker mehr a d Oberfläche als darunter.
Scheinbar läuft es bei Euch gerade nicht so dolle und dann musste ich an Eure Fänge denken, als das Randeis am Schmelzen war. Dann läuft es fast immer eine Weile ganz gut und dann ist erstmal Funkstille. Habe ich vor Corona auch schon zweimal selbst erlebt. Habt ihr auch diese Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## zulu1024

Konnte keinen fischbaren Spot finden. Schneidertage müssten bei mir jetzt 2 stellig sein. Werde es wohl erstmal auf Barsch probieren. Von welchem hoch übersetzten Rolle ist die Rede? Ich habe auch 2 Daiwas angeschafft, geplant für ordentlich Bewegung im Wasser, soweit die Theorie. Und normalen Bedingungen finde ich da auch schwer ein Richtiges Tempo... Der Widerstand beim Kurbelm ist mir real mir auch ein wenig zu hoch. Beim trocken kurbeln.hat sich das noch gut angefühlt.


----------



## zulu1024

kneew schrieb:


> wollte auch mal den 'Neuen Zerling' ausprobieren. Nur mit 16gr neeee, neeee.. Also mal noch etwas warten bis die Waschküche aufgehört hat 'heiße Wäsche' zu waschen da man heute auch wieder nicht so aus dem Fenster blicken kann wie denn wohl das Wetter da draußen ist. LOL


Konntest du ihn schon testen? Hatte ihn in der Hand, mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass er keine Weitwurf Rakete ist,  aber wenn das Spiel wiederum passt....
Ich bin gerade von von dem Grizzly Tornado begeistert.


----------



## kneew

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Konntest du ihn schon testen? Hatte ihn in der Hand, mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass er keine Weitwurf Rakete ist,  aber wenn das Spiel wiederum passt....
> Ich bin gerade von von dem Grizzly Tornado begeistert.


Das Wetter hier an unserer Küste ist genauso wie bei euch nur Auflandig bei 5-6 bft und wenn es vier Tage so bleiben soll, so kann man wenigstens sich noch seine Angelsachen vorfertigen für den großen Tag der nach dem Sturm anliegt.  TL

@* zulu1024*
Also der Zerling Köder sieht zum einen gut aus und zum anderen fliegt er auch sehr gut würde sagen so wie der Sandeel von SG ich fische Hauptsächlich nur leichte Köder aber hab mir vom Zerling (20gr. und Sandeel (19gr.) geholt für die Tage wenn es hier bei uns oder auch anderswo mal Auflandig sein sollte, so das ich dann etwas weiter rauskomme als vorn zu fischen. Für mich jedenfalls fliegt der Zerling echt gut klar als ich ihn in der Hand hielt, kam es mir vor als würde ich gar nichts in der Hand halten sehr leicht. Jedenfalls TOP fliegt gut und macht auch n tolles Spiel im Wasser. (Beim auswerfen lass ich den Köder beim aufschlag ins Wasser absinken und kurbel erst dann.) -Im übrigen der Grizzly Tornado ist auch n Köder den ich bei mir habe der fliegt sehr genau und hat n tolles Spiel im Wasser und bringt auch Fisch.Hab jahrlang mit Blech gefischt und hab dann gewechselt auf nur noch 'Inliner' aber das ist bei jedem Angler anders jeder fischt so wie er am besten klar kommt. Bin auch stets am Testen von versch Systemen mit und ohne Fliege und alles sehr klein und leicht aber mit sehr guter Tragkraft sprich (Wirbel Gr.8/19KG, Sprengring 6mm 8-9KG, Link Loop - tropfenförmiger Ring, naja und eben Einzelhaken wie immer. Hab mal n Bild mit Angehängt wie ich so für mich Pers meine Systeme bastel.


----------



## maki1980

Moin zusammen,
nach dem wir die letzten Wochenenden immer in Neustadt waren, wollen wir das nächste Wochenende mal die Steilküste von Bliesdorf antesten.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wir es dort mit Hängern, Kraut etc. aussieht?


----------



## zulu1024

Ich war erst einmal dort. Aber die Treppe runter gleich links, zwischen den buhnen, sind hänger unwahrscheinlich. Viel Struktur habe ich da nicht ausmachen können. Zur rechten waren alle spots besetzt, da sah es Struktur reicher aus.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Zulu , ich habe mir gerade einmal die Tornados angeguckt, die gefallen mir. Bisher habe ich nur Anbieter in DK im Netz gefunden, gibt es den auch in Deutschland im Vertrieb, würde mich über einen Tipp freuen. Ich bin ja auch eine absolute "Blechkanone", habe aber dies Jahr alle meine Fische auf einen Sandaal Inliner gefangen und mir mittlerweile ein paar davon zugelegt. Einzigst ein bisschen Nervig ist, wenn man mal auf eine andere Farbe wechseln will, muss Mann sich ja dann alles neu zusammenbauen. Wie Handhabst Du das, wenn Du mal wechseln willst? hast Du die alle vorgebunden?


----------



## maki1980

Moin,
ich Angel nur mit Inlinern.
Alle Inliner habe ich Vorgebunden damit der Köderwechsel schnell von der Hand geht.


----------



## seatrout61

Ich teste ja auch mit Inlinern (Snurrebassen und Abu Coast Mo) und hab die fix und fertig mit FC vorgebunden mit Springerfliege (Mono) nach Gewichten sortiert auf Schaumstoffwicklern in der Jackentasche (statt 1 Köderbox)...und wenn ich dann keinen Bock mehr auf Inliner habe, kommt an den NoKnot/Wirbel der Geflochtenen die üblichen Blechklassiker aus der Box in der anderen Jackentasche...und die bekommen auch ihre Chance.

Wie gesagt bin noch am testen...ev. Nachteile sind die Belastungen des untersten Knoten am FC, der bei mir mit 1 Perle und zusätzlich mit 1Tube geschützt ist. wenn das nicht funktioniert, werde ich alternativ das zuhause vorgefertigte FC mit Tönnchen an die Hauptschnur, gebundenen Springer und 1 Gummistopper etwas länger lassen und dann vor Ort am Wasser den Inliner meiner Wahl mit Perle drauf und den Haken anbinden...zum wechseln dann eben kurz abschneiden und neuer Inliner/Perle/Haken montieren...geht auch fix...und das FC sollte von der Länge her 2-3 Angeltage halten...und dann ausgetauscht wird.

Die Mo's gibt es in 16 und 24g und die schweren fliegen nur unwesentlich weiter, als die leichten...allenfalls bei Gegenwind dürfte sich IMHO hier ein Vorteil der schweren Köder ergeben...so das ich von den leichten sehr angetan bin.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

jo, danke für den Input


----------



## zulu1024

Ich wechsel meine Köder nicht so oft. Ich lasse das Vorfach aber so lang, dass 1-2 Köderwechsel drin sind bei Inlinern. Welche Köder ich nutze, entscheide ich am Wasser. Bei starker Trübung fluo Farben und je nach Wind und Welle dann das Gewicht, zur Dämmerung evlt. noch mal einen anderen. Ich Knote mein Vorfach mit den Doppelten Grinner an die geflochtene. Das blaue Ende für die Springerfliege (Mono/FC) lasse ich bei ködern mit viel Spiel aber nicht so wie dargestellt nach oben abstehen, da sich der Seitenarm dann meist um die Hauptschnur wickelt, sondern schiebe es zwischen die beiden Knoten (Zwischen der blauen und der grünen Schnur) noch mal durch, bevor ich sie komplett fest ziehe. So dass das blaue Ende/Springer Arm eher 90° absteht. 
So montierte ich es immer vor. Die Fliege kommt dann immer an den Seitenarm, wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen. Falls zuviel Kraut im Wasser ist, kommt keine Fliege ran. Der Seitenarm ist dann aber ein super Krautschutz für den Blinker dahinter. 


Den Rutschknoten kann man aber auch gut nehmen (Mono 30-35er) - ebenfalls Grinner. Mit 5 Windungen ist der Knoten so gut wie fest. Bei 3 bis 4 kann er Richtung Blinker rutschen.


----------



## zulu1024

Die Inliner befestige ich auch so wie kneew. Ringe sind mir nicht so wichtig, da nehme ich das was gerade da ist, nur nicht zu groß wählen. Eine Gummilerle am Ende als Knotenschutz und Richtung Blinker/Wobbler eine harte Perle. Meine Ruten sind aber mittlerweile so weich, das man als Knotenschutz keine weiche Perle bräuchte und auch mit 2 harten auskommen kann. Ich bilde mir ein, dass bei sich drehenden Inlinern eine harte Perle Vorhanden sein muss, Gummi bremst die "Drehfreude"  soviel zu Selbstoptimierung 

Ich hatte Anfangs auch fertig montierte Vorfächer mit tönnchen wirbeln. Aber ich haue mir diese zu oft an oder durch den Spitzenring. Gerade bei schwierigen Bedingungen oder wenn es dämmert kommt es zu oft vor. Eine Gummiperle kann hier bestimmt helfen, ist für mich aber nicht ästhetisch und wirkt sich bestimmt auf die Wurfeigenschaften aus *hust*.
Aber auf die Dauer ist der Wirbel vorweg schon besser und schonender für das dünne Geflecht, da es sich mit der Zeit doch stark verdrallt. Was ich an drall nicht mehr rausbekomme, schneide ich eben ein wenig weg am Ende des Anglertages. FC und Mono binde ich immer vor jedem Ausflug neu. Ist noch so eine Marotte aus alten Tagen, wo ich noch nicht den richtigen Knoten und die falschen Schnüre hatte und es zu viel Abrissen kam. Aber letztendlich muss man das ganze eh wieder verstauen und demontieren für den Transport. Also Rolle runter und Vorfachschnur mit fliege + Blinker ebenfalls. 

Den Grizzly Tornado habe ich in 15g aus Dänemark mitgenommen. Stimmt, hier habe ich auf die schnelle auch keinen Shop finden können. Bei go-fishing dk gibt es welche, die liefern auch nach dt., günstig sind sie aber nicht. Neben dem guten Lauf und den Wurfeigenschaften frisst der Blinker auch nicht so sehr das Vorfach an wie andere seiner Spezies.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Frage: Habt Ihr schon einmal die sogenannten Realsee Conctoren verwendet für die Durchlaufblinker. Wird ja von der Dänischen Angelzunft fast nur genutzt. Tolles System und hat den Vorteil das Mann sich die ganze Sache mit den Perlen usw spart . Ich habe mir gerade einmal die Sachen bei meinem Kumple DS geordert. Ich probiere das auf jeden Fall aus und werde berichten. Ab Montag entspannt sich die Windlage ja wieder zu unseren Gunsten ..................


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin,

ich halte es auch so, dass ich das Fluo mit dem doppelt gesicherten Albright direkt an das Geflecht binde, das Vorfach etwas länger halte (ca. 1,20m) und den Durchläufer (den ich fast ausschließlich fische)direkt montiere. Vor dem Fischen wird der Blinker/Wobbler nach den Wettervorhersagen ausgesucht. Am Wasser wird maximal 1-2 x umgetacklet. Dafür reicht die Vorfachlänge allemal.

Für mich habe ich festgestellt, dass ich mehr fange, wenn ich länger einem Köder vertraue und weniger bastel.
Unter dem Durchläufer ist eine kleine UV aktive Gummiperle und noch ein kleiner Gummischuh, der nach unten offen ist. Darunter kommt der Einzelhaken, auf dessen Öhr ein Wirbel Größe 1 geklemmt wird. An das obere Auge des Wirbels kommt das Fluo des Vorfachs. Der Gummischuh wird über das obere Auge des Wirbels und halb auf das Tönnchen geschoben. Das führt dazu, das der Wirbel nur unten sehr leicht beweglich ist.
Hab damit eine gute Hak- und insbesondere sehr gute Landequote. Letzteres ist für mich das Hauptargument für die Durchläufer, man bekommt nicht mehr Bisse, aber wesentlich mehr Fische in den Kescher.

Petri all.


----------



## seatrout61

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Frage: Habt Ihr schon einmal die sogenannten Realsee Conctoren verwendet für die Durchlaufblinker. Wird ja von der Dänischen Angelzunft fast nur genutzt. Tolles System und hat den Vorteil das Mann sich die ganze Sache mit den Perlen usw spart . Ich habe mir gerade einmal die Sachen bei meinem Kumple DS geordert. Ich probiere das auf jeden Fall aus und werde berichten. Ab Montag entspannt sich die Windlage ja wieder zu unseren Gunsten ..................


Ich musste erstmal checken was du meinst: *Release Connector*








						Release Connector
					

Der neue Release Connector von Jens Bursell ist speziell für Durchlaufblinker konzipiert worden. Der Release Connector wird als Winkelrigmontage gefischt und ist bis zu 30% schneller montiert als auf die übliche Art. Zudem kann man mit dieser ...




					meerforellenblinker.de
				




Habe ich in dänischen Videos bei Claus Eriksen/Thomas Hansen u.a. gesehen, aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen, bin mal gespannt auf deinen Bericht...aber, wenn ich das richtig sehe wird der RC statt der Perle/Tube getackelt, wo will man da 30% Zeit sparen???

Interessant, dass es hier doch mehrere Montage-Varianten für Inliner gibt. Selber nutze ich die Montageempfehlung von Sennholz, da ich ja zur Zeit nicht fange , kann ich zur Hak- und Landequote nix beitragen...vertraue da aber auf die Experten.


----------



## Ostseesilber

....ruhig Brauner...es ist eben Mefoangeln...


----------



## tomxxxtom

Release Connector hihi irgendwie muss man Geld verdienen.  





übrigens...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
ich habe dann heute dem Sturm getrotzt und bin an einem befischbaren Strand gefahren. Der Plan ging zumindest vom Wind her auf. Entweder von vorne oder seitlich versetzt. Wasser war eingetrübt, Welle, Wind , Wolken und Sonne. Anglerherz was willst Du Meer und kein anderer Angler vor Ort. Gleich zu Anfang hatte ich einen Anfassern, eine halbe Stunde später wieder einen. Dann tat sich zwei Stunden nichts. Auf dem Rückweg noch einmal den Ausgangspunkt abgefischt. Gedankenversunken wieder ohne Fisch nach Hause zu fahren, passierte es. Rute krumm und der Fisch sprang ansatzlos aus dem Wasser. Puha, guter Fisch geschätzte 60er. Ich bekam die Silberne unter Kontrolle und Sie war wehrhaft. Den Kescher griffbereit  , sprang Sie erneut aus dem Wasser, Kopf geschüttelt und weg war Sie. Tja thats Live, aber gute Vorzeichen das sich Sie langsam was tut.
Schönen Abend TL


----------



## kneew

Denkt auch an eure Springerfliegen 'must have' denn auch diese versch farbenfrohen Fliegen möchten gesehen werden vom Silber..  




Hoffen wir mal das die nächsten Tage / Wochen -das Wetter überall mitspielt wünsche es mir und euch natürlich auch. 
TL


----------



## Snapper99

kneew schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das die nächsten Tage / Wochen -das Wetter überall mitspielt wünsche es mir und euch natürlich auch.


Also für meine Region ( so alles zwischen Eckernförde und Heiligenhafen... Zumindest bis Mittwoch, dann habe ich kein Auto mehr ) sieht die Vorhersage  vielversprechend aus 

TL allen


----------



## seatrout61

Häh? Nördliche Winde sind so ziemlich das schlechteste was es an Vorhersage geben kann...schöne Fliegen^^

Heute mal in Schönhagen vorbeigeschaut und nicht ein einziger Angler im Wasser...erstaunlich für einen Sonntag.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
ich war heute für 2 Std im Wasser, war aber nicht so angenehm. Der Wind war da, aber nicht so ganz optimal zu befischen. Dann gab es zwischendurch noch einen schönen Hagelschauer gefühlt wie Airbrush und dann beim ausziehen noch einen guten Schauer obendrauf, das hat gereicht. Fische hatten irgendwie im Gegensatz  zu Gestern auch kein Bock und ich dann auch nicht Meer. 
Aber Morgen ist eine neue Woche und dann schauen wir mal.
TL


----------



## Snapper99

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Nördliche Winde sind so ziemlich das schlechteste was es an Vorhersage geben kann


Hm dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden
Dachte leicht auflandig wäre irgendwie gut 
Aber es kommt doch westlich norden und alles dazwischen so 15 bis 4 knoten
Das klang irgendwie gut für mich.

Bei was für wind fischt ihr denn in dieser Region?
Weil Süden heißt ja auf dem Streifen fast überall ablandig außer auf der nördlichen Eckernförder bucht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ snapper , mach Dir nicht so viele Gedanken. Wir haben hier einen Erfahrungsaustausch, nicht Meer und nicht weniger und jeder sammelt seine eigenen. Die Windrichtung ist dabei immer so eine Sache, aber Du weist ja , eine Rute die im Keller liegt fängt nichts und zu deiner Beruhigung kann ich Dich trösten. Ich bisher bei jedem Wind und Wetter gefangen. Also rein hauen.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Leicht auflandig ist perfekt, geht aber oft nur bis zu einer gewissen Stärke...Kraut, Trübung o.ä.

Nördliche und östliche Winde bedeuten oft Kälte...und das ist eher schlecht.

Aber wie Mefo richtig schreibt...wer fängt hat recht...und fangen kann man nur mit Köder im Wasser.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu Gestern, ich bin von der Fischereiaufsichtsbehörde kontrolliert worden, incl . einen netten Gespräch. Der junge Mann hat sich gefreut das ich beim dem Wetter der Einzige war ;-)) .War das 3. Mal in 50 Jahren, immerhin.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu Gestern, ich bin von der Fischereiaufsichtsbehörde kontrolliert worden, incl . einen netten Gespräch. Der junge Mann hat sich gefreut das ich beim dem Wetter der Einzige war ;-)) .War das 3. Mal in 50 Jahren, immerhin.


Respekt! Da hätte ich glatt nach einem Foto gefragt. Ist ja deutlich seltener als ein 70+ Fisch
Ist mir in 25 Jahren noch nie passiert. Obwohl.... einmal..... fast, aber da wollten sie meine Papiere nicht sehen. Interesierten sich eher für ein paar Brandungsangler.

Soooo schlecht ist die Saison bei mir bis jetzt gar nicht. Es fehlen nur die großen Fische.  Bis jetzt ist mir auch noch niemand in diesem Früjahr begegnet, der eine Granate aus dem Wasser gezaubert hat. Komisch..


----------



## Elmar Elfers

Ich hatte eigentlich auf die Seeringler in Südjütland gesetzt. Wird aber sicher dieses Jahr nichts. Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es mal wieder an die deutsche Küste.


seatrout61 schrieb:


> Leicht auflandig ist perfekt, geht aber oft nur bis zu einer gewissen Stärke...Kraut, Trübung o.ä.
> 
> Nördliche und östliche Winde bedeuten oft Kälte...und das ist eher schlecht.
> 
> Aber wie Mefo richtig schreibt...wer fängt hat recht...und fangen kann man nur mit Köder im Wasser.


Zum Thema Windrichtung: Meine Lieblingsplätze am Aabenraa-Fjord fischten am besten, fand ich, wenn Ostwind Wasser in den Fjord gedrückt hat. Bei ablandigem Westwind ging meist nicht viel.
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
gestern 4 Stunden den nächsten Versuch bei optimalen Bedingungen gestartet, Fisch war sichtbar an der Oberfläche, aber bei mir wollten Sie nicht anbeissen. Ein Kollege fing eine starke 52 er. Hier ist heute Nacht die Frostfee zu Besuch gewesen, werde heute Mittag den Versuch starten.
TL


----------



## kneew

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> gestern 4 Stunden den nächsten Versuch bei optimalen Bedingungen gestartet, Fisch war sichtbar an der Oberfläche, aber bei mir wollten Sie nicht anbeissen. Ein Kollege fing eine starke 52 er. Hier ist heute Nacht die Frostfee zu Besuch gewesen, werde heute Mittag den Versuch starten.
> TL


Moin, hier bei uns sieht es eher so aus als wurde die Nacht über groß Wäsche gewaschen keinen Blick auf die Ostsee alles verdeckt vor den Cams. Aber denke mal das wir heute auch mal los hetzen.. Sonne versucht sich durchzusetzen durch die Waschküche und die Bedingungen sind eher NO 2-3 bft mal gucken. Wenn es Ententeich sein wird, gibts den Sbiro man hat das Gefühl das Wetter liege noch im Dornröschenschlaf.

TL


----------



## Rheinangler

Heute Nachmittag gehts für mich an die SH Küste und dann schön bis Samstag Mefo fischen. Mal sehen, wo es uns hin verschlägt. Dann auch mal schön bis in die Dunkelheit und schauen, ob auch noch ein paar Leos zu fangen sind.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na dann Mal viel Glück, bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

TL


----------



## Snapper99

Wow das hört sich nach Spaß an!
Viel Glück.

Mal ne ganz unverbindliche Frage: ich habe kein eigenes Auto und gefühlt und nach den Wasser Temperaturen müssten die Fangbericht ja bald durch die Decke gehen.

Ist jemand im Raum Kiel aktiv und eventuell bereit in Zukunft einen "Jungangler" (21)  ab und an mal mit an die Küste zu nehmen? Ich habe sehr viel Spaß am angeln, bin aber in Deutschland erst seit letztem Jahr aktiv dabei. Ich lerne gerne von Erfahrenen Kollegen und bin immer für einen Schnack zu haben.
Falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt gerne bei mir melden 


TL allen und Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute sechs Stunden im Wasser gewesen. Drei Stunden mit Sandaaldurchläufer und 3 Stunden mit Blech. Bis auf einen Nachläufer ging gar nichts. Habe auch nur einmal eine an der Oberfläche gesehen. Das Wetter spielte ein kleines bisschen verrückt. Sonne und Nebel im Wechsel, bis sich dann die Sonne endgültig durchsetzte, aber es war , wenn auch wieder ohne Fisch ein sehr schöner Tag.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Danke für die Bilder!
Man braucht keine Fangbilder um ins Schwärmen zu geraten!!
Bald beißt wieder auch Eine!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

mefourlauber , das wird in absehbarer Zeit passieren. Ab sind gehen die Temperaturen in den zweistelligen Bereich und sollen es auch bleiben, dann ist Fisch on


----------



## seatrout61

Heute die 9. Nullnummer in Holnis abgeliefert...wie sollte es auch anders sein...ob es am Schweinswal lag, der in der Sonne faulenzte?...aber es war wieder mal ein tolles Angelerlebnis.

Auf dem Rückweg sind wir an einer Info-Tafel vorbeigekommen, wo der Bereich linke Nordspitze über Schwiegermutter-Tonne bis zur Steinmole am Surfstrand als NSG ausgewiesen war. Ist das neu? Mir war Schausende bis zum linkseitigen Stacheldrahtzaun an der nördlichen Spitze als NSG bekannt (steht meine ich auch so im Northguiding). 

Standen neben uns noch 3 weitere Angler drin. 
Vielleicht kann das ein Local aufklären.


----------



## Sepp Meier

Moin moin, 

ich hatte heute Urlaub und endlich auch Saisoneröffnung  War im Kreis Plön unterwegs, schön leicht auflandiger Wind, leicht angetrübtes Wasser, gute Bedingungen. War die richtige Entscheidung, so um die Mittagszeit / früher Nachmittag hat eigentlich fast jeder mal was am Band gehabt. Ich hatte eine 57er auf Beifängerfliege (pinke Garnele). Leider noch etwas braun, so dass sie noch nicht in Topform war. Deswegen auch kein Foto. Ansonsten hatte ich noch einen Nachläufer, der leider nicht beissen wollte...

Den Vogel hat ein Kollege abgeschossen, er hat eine makellose 75er angelandet. Was ein Fisch das war  Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit dem Tag, denn mein Standardresultat ist eigentlich auch Schneider...


----------



## maki1980

Herrlich, 75 cm ist schon ne ganz schöne Hausnummer.
Wir werden am Sonntag angreifen.  Lasst bis dahin noch Fisch in der See


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute gab es die nächste Nullrunde, in drei Stunden keine Reaktion positiver Art.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

O mein Gott  Meerforelle 1959, du verschießt ja dein ganzes Pulver. Nächste Woche wird es besser!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ha Windfinder ,
mach Dir keine Sorgen, das ist ein WarmUp und die Akkus sind voll. Ich bin bereit, ja ab Sonntag werden die Temperaturen viel besser und das die nächsten 14 Tage und rappelt es im Karton;-))
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Was mich stutzig macht, ist dass bei uns in der Region (Wismarbucht) kaum Absteiger gefangen werden. 
Ich hatte bis Dato nur Grönis.
Und ich konnte letztes Jahr (Herbst) in einem Bach, erstmals *keine* Meerforellen beim Laichgeschäft beobachten. 
Die Sasion wird auf jeden Fall kurz und Fischarm.
Die Hoffnung stirbt allerdings zuletzt. Spätestens ab Donnerstag wird angegriffen. Dann werde ich wohl keine Kneifer mehr in den Fingern bekommen.

Holt was raus und berichtet!


----------



## seatrout61

Was mich stutzig macht, ist dass selbst in den flachen krautigen Bereichen mit viel Mischgrund nirgends Futter im Wasser zu beobachten ist.

Ab Ende nächster Woche sind wir wieder 2stellig im Plus und dann sollte sich auch das Wasser erwärmen, mal schauen, ob es dann endlich besser wird.


----------



## Snapper99

Windfinder schrieb:


> Was mich stutzig macht, ist dass bei uns in der Region (Wismarbucht) kaum Absteiger gefangen werden.


Ich habe letzte Woche mit einem Angler geschnackt, der meinte vor seiner Tür sei ein erste Sahne Laichgebiet und er hat behauptet, dass er da vor ein paar Tagen (also dann vorletzte Woche) noch dicke Laichfische gesehen hatte. Falls das stimmt wäre das eine mögliche Erklärung.


----------



## Windfinder

Dann werdeich mal zum Bach schauen gehen. Vieleicht hat der Aufstieg sich verzögert. Werde berichten!


----------



## Windfinder

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Was mich stutzig macht, ist dass selbst in den flachen krautigen Bereichen mit viel Mischgrund nirgends Futter im Wasser zu beobachten ist.
> 
> Ab Ende nächster Woche sind wir wieder 2stellig im Plus und dann sollte sich auch das Wasser erwärmen, mal schauen, ob es dann endlich besser wird.


Das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt. Das leben muss erst wieder in den Gang kommen. Solange es in den Fingern kneift ist es zu Kalt. Oder ich zu weich?


----------



## seatrout61

Apropo Anglerschnack...mir hat letzte Woche jemand erzählt, er hätte dieses Jahr bereits um die 70 Mefos gefallen...viele kleine, aber 2-3 Ü60...passt i-wie gar nicht zur aktuellen Küstenlage....aber andererseits, was hätte jemand davon mich anzulügen...und vom Eindruck glaubwürdig.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Also jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 70 Mefos, das ist eine Nummer. Ich stell das nicht in Frage, aber........  Ich fange so 70 bis 100 im Jahr. Muss aber auch sagen das ich  mind 4 x pro Woche los ziehe. Zum Vergleich hatte ich letztes Jahr um diese Zeit 30 Stück. aber es gibt eben diese Ausnahmeangler, oder er fischt im Moment mit Dynamit ;-)))


----------



## LekkerVis

4 x pro Woche... Das ist mein Traumleben. Warum lebe ich nur in Berlin!!!!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Tja Augen auf bei der Lebensmittelpunktwahl (Spass) ;-))


----------



## maki1980

Moin zusammen,
wir waren gestern zu zweit von 8-12:30 Uhr in Bliesdorf an der Steilküste. Bei strahlend blauem Himmel und kaum Welle, dazu noch glasklares Wasser hatten wir schon kein gutes Gefühl. Dies sollte sich auch bestätigen. Nach Stunden ohne jeglichen Kontakt packten wir unsere Ruten ein. Die anderen 8 hatten ebenfalls nichts..


----------



## kneew

maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wir waren gestern zu zweit von 8-12:30 Uhr in Bliesdorf an der Steilküste. Bei strahlend blauem Himmel und kaum Welle, dazu noch glasklares Wasser hatten wir schon kein gutes Gefühl. Dies sollte sich auch bestätigen. Nach Stunden ohne jeglichen Kontakt packten wir unsere Ruten ein. Die anderen 8 hatten ebenfalls nichts..


Dran bleiben


----------



## seatrout61

Der Angler, der mir auf dem Weg zum Strand entgegenkam, sollte mit seinem heutigem Fazit und seiner Prognose recht behalten...nix, nada, 10. NN


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Seatrout61,
da bin ich bei Dir. Bei mir ging heute in 4 Std auch wieder gar nichts.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Tada , heute habe ich meine 13. Nullnummer im März geschossen, unfassbar. Es ging wieder gar nichts, null.


----------



## seatrout61

Du legst ja gut vor, weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das einordnen soll...beruhigt weil es dir genauso geht wie mir oder unberuhigt weil man für ne NN Zeit und Sprit investiert...übermorgen nächste Chance auf NN11 für mich.

Aber so sind wir halt,  typisch norddeutsch gönnerhaft, die Fische im Wasser lassen für den Rest der Anglerwelt...

Mit der Kombi Inliner/Springerfliege bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, beim Spinnstop rotiert der Inliner und der Springer rollt sich auf, ist zwar kein vertüddeln, aber optimal ist das sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ich habe die "Springerfliege" nach hinten versetzt. 
Bin ehrlich gesagt sehr zufrieden über die Trefferquote.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Mit der Kombi Inliner/Springerfliege bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, beim Spinnstop rotiert der Inliner und der Springer rollt sich auf, ist zwar kein vertüddeln, aber optimal ist das sicherlich auch nicht.


Wie befestigst du die Springerfliege? Nur mit einem Knoten? Dann würde ich was in der Art von Gummistopper/Perle/T-Stück/Perle/Gummistopper probieren.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Seatrout ja dran bleiben, Wetter wird besser und Morgen geht es in die nächste Runde. Aufgeben ist keine Option ;-)) 
tomxxxtom ja der Inliner hat diesen Monat auch schon so einige Flug und Schwimmstunden hinter sich ;-))


----------



## Meck Henne

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Du legst ja gut vor, weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das einordnen soll...beruhigt weil es dir genauso geht wie mir oder unberuhigt weil man für ne NN Zeit und Sprit investiert...übermorgen nächste Chance auf NN11 für mich.
> 
> Aber so sind wir halt,  typisch norddeutsch gönnerhaft, die Fische im Wasser lassen für den Rest der Anglerwelt...
> 
> Mit der Kombi Inliner/Springerfliege bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, beim Spinnstop rotiert der Inliner und der Springer rollt sich auf, ist zwar kein vertüddeln, aber optimal ist das sicherlich auch nicht.


Moin,

das Problem hatte ich auch beim Fischen mit Snurrebassen. Ich hab das Springervorfach an einen Rig Ring geknotet und den dann aufs Vorfach gefädelt. darüber und darunter dann je 2-3 Silikonstopper. So kann die Fliege beim Biß schön zum Blinker runter, bietet aber durch die Stopper ausreichend Widerstand zum Hakensetzen. Funzt bei mir ganz gut.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Meck Henne, erklär mal Rig Ring


----------



## seatrout61

Ja, Marc, normaler Springerknoten, bin noch am testen, Snurrebassen und Abu  Mo, denke auch ich werde da was ändern, hab schon Perlen mit Kreuzbohrung bei Ali geordert...

Rig-Ring ist ein kleiner Ring, ähnlich Pitzenbauer, so einer ist bei den Mo's in der Packung dabei


----------



## Ostseesilber

Ich fische zZt auch die Kombi Durchläufer und Springerfliege, habe das geschilderte Problem aber nicht. Hängt vlt. vom inliner ab.
Ich hab jedenfalls unterhalb des inliners erst eine harte Perle (weniger Reibung zum inliner) und dann zum Knotenschutz eine Softperle. Funktioniert so ganz gut.


----------



## Meck Henne

Moin,

Meerforelle 1959, es ist so wie seatrout61 schon sagte. Es handelt sich um Pitzenbauerringe (ich nutze die mit 8 kg Tragkraft). Rig ringe sind im Grunde das Gleiche aber aus dem Karpfenbereich. Mit denen habe ich angefangen. Aber die Pitzenbauer Ringe sind deutlich kleiner und feiner. Rost habe ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Meck Henne,
jetzt habe ich verstanden und gerade einmal gegoogelt, soweit ist alles klar und jetzt noch die Frage zu der Größe.. die müssen ja Miniklein sein....


----------



## kneew

Vielleicht solltet Ihr es mit einem Foto oder Link verweisen so das sich die jenigen die sich von all dem nicht so auskennen ein Bild von der System versch Materie machen können. Gibt ja so viele versch Techniken für eine Seitenarmmontage.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so heute die 14 Nullnummer in diesem Monat nachgelegt, es ging wieder überhaupt nichts. Aber ich bleib dran.
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so heute die 14 Nullnummer in diesem Monat nachgelegt, es ging wieder überhaupt nichts. Aber ich bleib dran.
> TL


Das nenn ich mal hartnäckig! Ich würde auch gerne so oft ans Wasser können. 

Aber zahlt sich bestimmt bald aus


----------



## Timo.Keibel

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so heute die 14 Nullnummer in diesem Monat nachgelegt, es ging wieder überhaupt nichts. Aber ich bleib dran.
> TL


Dranbleiben und weiterangeln! Mich verlässt dann irgendwann der Mut Jesco Peschutter zieht es auch immer voll durch uns lässt sich von einer Nullnummer nicht entmutigen


----------



## Elmar Elfers

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so heute die 14 Nullnummer in diesem Monat nachgelegt, es ging wieder überhaupt nichts. Aber ich bleib dran.
> TL


Für mich ist Meerforellenangeln meist gleichbedeutend mit einer schönen Zeit im Wasser. Nun sind meine Touren bedingt durch die nicht vorhandene direkte Küstennähe eh spärlich gesät. Aber wenn eine beißt, sind die vielen Nulltouren gleich vergessen. Also, die Daumen sind gedrückt - für alle


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ein bisschen Mefo von letztem Sonntag.

50 cm.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja gebe ich Euch allen Recht!!! ich selber habe bis Dato noch nie , seit dem ich Meerforellen befische erlebt, das so gar nichts geht. Bin ich aber nicht der einzige, Ist aber kein Problem, denn frische Luft und Vitamin D sind unbezahlbar. Die Fische kommen von selber, Mann muss nur Durchhalten und das Kann ich.
TL


----------



## Meck Henne

Moin,
morgen Nachmittag hab ich von meinem Vorstand Freigang bekommenDa werd ichBoltenhagen mal wieder unsicher machen. Ich mach dann ein paar Fotos wie und wozu ich die Pitzenbauerringe nutze. Ich hoffe auch von Fischen...


----------



## seatrout61

Kumpel hatte mal ne 30er Strähne...und ich habe neben ihm stehend gefangen...so ist das manchmal im Leben...wäre also zu toppen...mal schauen, ob morgen was geht.

Petri Tom, welcher Köder war fängig?


----------



## tomxxxtom

Der Hier.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter

Dranbleiben. Die Bedingungen sind gut. Und wenn ein Strand nicht läuft, auch gerne mal zu einem anderen wechseln


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Jesco, das ist der Kommentar der Woche und was völlig neues!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elmar Elfers

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Mefo von letztem Sonntag.
> 
> 50 cm.


Ja, Welle bringt Forelle  Schöner Clip, der es in den Fingern kribbeln lässt.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> @ Jesco, das ist der Kommentar der Woche und was völlig neues!!!!!!!!!!!!


Musste ja noch mal gesagt werden. Und Welle bringt Forelle. Trotzdem sehe ich viele Angler, die lieber bei ablandigem Wind fischen, da es ja angenehmer ist. Was gute Bedingungen sind, sieht man toll im Video von tomxxxtom 

Liebe Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja Jesco, da bin ich bei Dir was die Welle betrifft. Zu der Fraktion Wind und Welle gehöre ich auch zu 100%


----------



## Jesco Peschutter

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja Jesco, da bin ich bei Dir was die Welle betrifft. Zu der Fraktion Wind und Welle gehöre ich auch zu 100%


Auch wenn es manchmal nicht ganz so angenehm ist, dafür bringt es meist mehr Fisch


----------



## Snapper99

Heute Abend kann ich mich endlich wieder ein paar Stunden ans Wasser verdrücken. Leider nur mit dem Rad. Aber man nimmt was man kriegen kann 
Bericht folgt dann später am Abend

Edit: heute ist was dazwischen gekommen 
Dann muss ich wohl morgen Regen und Wind trotzen.. 
TL allen die losziehen


----------



## Meck Henne

Moin
So sieht mein System mit dem Pitzenbauerring an der Fliege aus.... das ich jetzt in die Ostsee schwinge


----------



## Snapper99

Meck Henne schrieb:


> Moin
> So sieht mein System mit dem Pitzenbauerring an der Fliege aus.... das ich jetzt in die Ostsee schwinge



Schonmal über einen kleinen Tönnchenwirbel statt dem Ring nachgedacht? Oder zieht das Nachteile mit sich die ich momentan nicht auf dem Schirm hab?


----------



## Meck Henne

Tönnchenwirbel hab ich bis jetzt nicht vermisst. Ich arbeite aber noch an der Länge vom Vorfach der Fliege. Ich glaube dat muss kürzer


----------



## Ostseesilber

10-15 cm ist doch voll ok. Tönnchenwirbel ist schon wieder ziemlich viel „Klimbim“, verkürzt die Wurfweite und sammelt mehr Kraut auf.


----------



## Ostseesilber

....habe momentan auch den Eindruck, dass kleine Fliegen besser laufen als große.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute die nächste Nullnummer eingefahren, keine Fische da, aber gar keine. Aber ich bleib trotzdem dran.......................


----------



## Snapper99

Moin 
Hab mal ne frage die sich an alle richtet die schon öfter mal ne Trutte verköstigt haben:

Aus frust, dass das angeln heute ausfallen musste habe ich mir überlegt meine Freundin zu überraschen und aus dem Mefo Filet, welches ich noch in der kühle hatte eine Schupfnudel-tomaten-antipasti-mefo-Pfanne zu Zaubern. Hat auch echt klasse geschmeckt. Nur als ich ein etwas größeres Stück mefo einzeln genommen hatte ist mir ein etwas hmm muffiger/bitterer Geschmack aufgefallen. Bin da aber auch sehr empfindlich. 

Nun zur Frage: schmecken Mefos allgemein ein bisschen so wie Karpfen im Nachgeschmack oder hab ich da einfach Pech gehabt und das kommt ganz selten mal vor? Bin bei sowas aber auch relativ empfindlich. 

Zu den FAQs im voraus:
Meines Wissens kein gefärbter oder Absteiger
Die Gallenblase ist ganz geblieben. 

Anbei nochmal ein Bild. Da ich ein echter Anfänger bin gerne aufklären falls es sich doch um eine. Absteiger oder gefärbten handelt. 

Grüße und danke schonmal


----------



## Elmar Elfers

Bei dem Thema erinnere ich mich an einen ehemaligen Kollegen, der Absteiger auch verwertet hat. Sein Kommentar damals: Natürlich schmecken die! Das wäre also eigentlich kein Grund für einen „komischen“ Geschmack. Dein Fisch sieht aber auch schön silber aus. Du merkst, ich habe keine passende Antwort


----------



## zulu1024

Ich habe mich am Wochenende endlich entscheidert mit einer 43er, eine minimal größere vor dem Kescher verloren und eine kleine ist im Drill ausgestiegen. Gestern eine 53. Auf der Westseite von OH ging nicht viel. War wohl noch grenzwertig von den Temperaturen mit um die 4°C, auf der Ostseite mit 5-6 umso mehr. Aber die nächsten Tage und bis zum Wochenende wird's den Faktor wohl nicht mehr.

Absteiger sind momentan auch nicht mehr braun, sondern nur noch an den relativ schmalen bau und den evtl. verletzten flossen zu erkennen. Ansonsten Blitze blank, was ich so gesehen habe. Aber sie waren vor kurzem eben auch noch in den Flüssen unterwegs. Vielleicht daher? Ich hätte jetzt auch auf Galle getippt oder wenn nicht mehr ganz frischer Knoblauch im Spiel war. Wenn der Fisch ganz zubereitet wird, muss man auch die Kiemen entfernen, dies kann ebenso zu einem nicht so angenehmen Geschmack führen.


----------



## Snapper99

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Absteiger sind momentan auch nicht mehr braun, sondern nur noch an den relativ schmalen bau und den evtl. verletzten flossen zu erkennen. Ansonsten Blitze blank, was ich so gesehen habe. Aber sie waren vor kurzem eben auch noch in den Flüssen unterwegs. Vielleicht daher? Ich hätte jetzt auch auf Galle getippt oder wenn nicht mehr ganz frischer Knoblauch im Spiel war. Wenn der Fisch ganz zubereitet wird, muss man auch die Kiemen entfernen, dies kann ebenso zu einem nicht so angenehmen Geschmack führen.


Danke für die Ideen 
Knobi war nicht im Spiel und den Fisch hatte ich schon Anfang Febrauar gefangen. Dann direkt 40min nach Fang filletiert und in die Kühle.


----------



## seatrout61

Hast du die Niere ganz entfernt? edit: meine Frage erübrigt sich bei Filet

Geschmacklich sind wilde Fische kaum zu toppen.

Heute auch die mittlerweile 11. NN nachgelegt...und bei angenehmen Bedingungen das erste mal in diesem Jahr Leben im Wasser entdeckt...die Seeringler schwärmen vereinzelnd aus...jede Menge Mini-Quallen sind unterwegs...in Kappeln werden Heringe gefangen, dann sind die Heringsfresser nicht weit...und ausgerechnet jetzt fängt meine nagelneue Hose an zu leaken...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Seatrout 61, keine Fische und Wasserschaden in der nagelneuen Watbuchse, Doppelstrafe ;-((( ja sag ja die Neoprenhose von Jenzi ist die beste Hose ever


----------



## Snapper99

Hm 
Dann werde ich einfach mal auf den nächsten Fisch hoffen und da mal den Geschmack testen  


Achso und wer sie noch nicht kennt: 
Ich bin immernoch Schockverliebt  auch wenn die hübschen noch nicht im Wasser waren. Die Farben und Verarbeitung sind einfach der Hammer in meinen Augen.


----------



## kneew

Moin, Jungs - Mädels hier.. 
Nun wird das Wetter ..........endlich jetzt kann man auch wieder den ganzen Tag lang fischen gehen ohne das es nach kurzerzeit in den Fingern kneifft. Letzte Woche waren wir ja auch mal los aber es hat auch deutlich dolle in den Fingern gebissen (kälte) bääh. Aber wenn man sich das Wetter seit Anfang der Woche ansieht bis heute, prima sage ich da nur Wochenende und dann ab nächster Woche und an Osterruhetage  da sollte so einiges gehen. Bin schon wieder am basteln denn meine vielen Frühlings Fliegen wollen ja auch wieder ans Band und Angeln mit beides Inliner + Fliege ist bei mir ein muss. Ich werde später /heute sprich Morgen mal paar Bilder posten da ich n ganz anders System via Springerfliege nutze -wo kein Schnurrieß oder Algenanhaften egal was für ein Mist im Wasser umherschwimmt. Das System mit dem Rig Ring finde ich auch gut umso einfacher und ohne viel dingsdrumrum aus meiner Sicht auch eine sehr gute Lösung bei zug des Fisches rutscht das System denke mal dann auch runter? Und @*Snapper99 *die Köder sind schon sehr schön und fliegen auch prima durch die Luft hab den Kupfer und den Motoroil und ja auf dem Motoroil hatte ich letzte Woche auch eine Mefo mit gefangen sie war aber grade mal um die 30cm kein Fisch für ein Foto vom Wasser und außerdem hatte ich Frostbeulen an den Fingern.  So ihr lieben dann nutzt das Wetter heute und vllt auch Morgen und Übermorgen und seit wachsam und #bleibtgesund
Muss noch basteln


----------



## Snapper99

Kurzes Update zum heutigen Angel Tag:

Nachdem ich mich gefreut habe, dass es doch nicht regnet und bereits 40min mit dem Fahrrad untweges war fiel mir ein, dass meine Rolle noch auf dem Schreibtisch liegt  also wieder zurück jetzt und danach lohnt es sich nicht mehr 

TL allen die nicht verplant sind wie ich


----------



## kneew

@*Snapper99 *
Was n nur los?  Rolle vergessen tzztzzzz.. Mit dem Rad 40min unterwegs boah aber gut scheinst ja n nen junger Mann zu sein.Also wenn Morgen wieder los musst, dann pack heute Abend noch deine Tasche und mach nochmal n Check.

*So hab fertig gebastelt* ich liebe es diese Ruhe mit bissl '_geballer Musik_'  aber das stimmt einen so richtig ein. Die vorfreude schon mal wenn es wieder los geht sicher mal gucken wie der 'Kollege' zeit hat? Ansonsten eben '_geduldig_' abwarten. Also ich bastel meine Springerfliegen Systeme weder mit Tönnchenwirbel oder Knoten direkt an die FC das war alles mal bis die meisten brüche oder gar abrisse kamen. Umdenken und es gibt was aus dem Karpfen - Fliegenbereich vllt kennt es sie/er und hat damit schon mal gearbeitet, falls dem nicht so sei hier die Lösung. _'Feeder Gum_' ist so eine Art -weicher Schlauch jedenfalls wird ein Stück davon auf eine Nadel geschoben und ganz, ganz kurz gegen das Kerzenlicht gehalten. Es entsteht danach beidseitig wen man es Richtig und nur ganz, ganz kurz gegengehalten hat so eine Art Pilzform ganz winzig. Dieses Teil zieht man sich auf sein FC und sichert es sich mit davor und dahinter mit einem Gummistopper man kann auch zwei je Seite verwenden kommt immer auf die FC Schnur an die man benützt. Um das 'Feeder Gum' fertig geformte was auf der FC Schnur ist um dieses Teil knotet man ganz normal einen '_Grinner Knoten_' das ist dann nachher der lange Arm für die Springerfliege. Mit dieser Montage habe ich seitdem ich es so nutze auch keine Abrisse mehr gehabt geschweige wenn man n '_hänger_' diesen dann auch lösen können ohne das meine Fliege dabei abriss. Für die Fliegen nutze ich jenachdem entw: den _Rapala_ oder diese kleinen_ Micro Snaps_ zum einhängen der Fliegen und diesen '_Micro Snap_' knote ich auch mit dem '_Grinner Knoten_' oder halt mit einem _Rapala_. (Das ganze gefrickel ist auch sehr frickelig grade wenn man aus diesem '_Feeder Gum_' sich diese kleinen Schnurläufer bastelt) aber sie sind Top gleiten am FC entlang ohne das die Schnur irgendwelchen Schaden nimmt  Schnurbruch kommt daher auch nicht zustande.

Paar Bilder lege ich dazu.. Falls sie/er sich es nachbauen möchte.

Für das Feeder Gum den Schnurläufer benötigt Ihr wenn nur (1x Teelicht, 1x Feuerzeug, 1x Scherre, 1x Stecknadel) uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund Geduld  wenn die ersten 5-10 nicht gleich gelingen. Aber das wird schon macht euch am besten gleich einpaar mehr davon damit Ihr nicht am Wasser  anfangen müsst erst Teelicht und Feuerzeug u.s.w. auszukramen.. 

In diesem Sinne TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute auch wieder los. Diesmal an zwei verschiedenen Spots. Mann glaub es kaum beim 10. Wurf war die Rute krumm, eine 42 er die natürlich wieder schwimmt.  Dann ging gar nichts mehr. Strandwechsel und hier war auch Fisch aktiv. Eine gute verloren, die hing einfach nicht richtig und attackierte dann zwei mal den Sandaal. Das geschah bis zur Dämmerung noch mehrfach Kontakte, morgen wird umgestellt auf Einzelhaken. 
TL


----------



## Snapper99

kneew schrieb:


> Was n nur los?  Rolle vergessen tzztzzzz.. Mit dem Rad 40min unterwegs boah aber gut scheinst ja n nen junger Mann zu sein.Also wenn Morgen wieder los musst, dann pack heute Abend noch deine Tasche und mach nochmal n Check.


Haha kann ich auch nicht erklären 
Jo bin 21. War trotzdem ärgerlich vor allem wenn man das Wetter für heute und morgen+ ff vergleicht. (Kiel)
Also mal sehen wegen morgen.
Hab mit dem Rad nicht soooo bock auf Regen+Gegenwind... Nächste Woche dann.

Hab mir echt in den Hintern gebissen vorhin

Meerforelle 1959
Petri!

kneew 
Das sieht ja spannend aus mit den dingern. Bis jetzt hab ich die Finger allgemein von Springer gelassen. 


Und Frage:
meint ihr es lohnt sich, wenn gegen 19uhr die Sonne untergeht. Dann so bis 8 oder halb 9 zu angeln also wenns schon richtig dunkel wird?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na ja um 2000 ist es dann nächste Woche noch nicht Dunkel Snapper, wir haben dann Sommerzeit ;-))))))))))))))


----------



## seatrout61

Mefo 59: Hab mal ne Jenzi geordert, war auch tatsächlich in meiner Größe verfügbar

Snapper: Am W-ende wird die Uhr umgestellt und es wird später dunkel, mit steigenden Temperaturen verlagert sich die Beißzeit von der Mittagszeit in die Morgen- und Abendstunden.,Aber das Nachtangeln ist nicht zu unterschätzen, einmal im Dunkeln gestolpert und du nimmst ein unfreiwilliges Bad (und musst dann noch 40 min auf den Rad), wurde ich alleine nicht machen, wenn nur zu zweit und mit Watstock. Habe mir dabei mal eine TwinPower versaut, weit und breit der einzige Stein auf der Sandbank war meiner...

Auf Fehmarn kam früher immer einer in Watklamotten und mit Angel/Kescher auf ner Mofa übern Deich direkt ans Wasser gefahren, der fing dann tatsächlich eine 10kg Forelle auf schwarz/rot Gladsax.

Kneew: Interessante Montage


----------



## Snapper99

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na ja um 2000 ist es dann nächste Woche noch nicht Dunkel Snapper, wir haben dann Sommerzeit ;-))))))))))))))


Ach jaaa  
Total vergessen uns wird ja wider der Schlaf geraubt. 
Dann eben die gleiche Frage nur ne Stunde später also dann ob hier jemand bis 2130 oder so also richtig bis in die Dunkelheit rein fischt oder das eher vergebene liebsmüh ist.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu Gestern der nicht unerwähnt bleiben soll, da war wieder ein Jonny Kontrolletti unterwegs und hat die Angler geprüft am zweiten Spot, weiß auch nicht was da dies Jahr los ist.


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Ach jaaa
> Total vergessen uns wird ja wider der Schlaf geraubt.
> Dann eben die gleiche Frage nur ne Stunde später also dann ob hier jemand bis 2130 oder so also richtig bis in die Dunkelheit rein fischt oder das eher vergebene liebsmüh ist.


Sicher kannst bis zum Sonnenuntergang fischen ich mache es so das ich dann bis ich meinen Köder nicht mehr sehe dann wird eingepackt. So wie *seatrout61* selbst schreibt zu zweit in die Dunkle Nacht fischen ist besser als allein die nacht an der offnene Küste zuverbringen. Schon allein wenn man wirklich der letzte am Wasser ist und niemand weit und breit der wenn auf deine 'Hilferufe' nicht reagiert. Denke aber nicht das es sich jetzt schon lohnt die Nacht auf Meerforelle zufischen dafür sind die nächte dann doch noch zu frisch. Aber weiß ja auch nicht wie es bei euch in (Kiel) ist, ob da am Abend zum Sonnenuntergang der Dorsch vor Land grundelt? Weil falls ja, so kannst vllt noch mit einem (Rot-Schw) / (Schw) Köder ein oder auch mehrere Dorsche fangen.  ich tue es dann so das wenn die Sommerzeit beginnt wird dann nicht von Morgens an bis zur Dunkelheit geangelt dann viel eher am frühen Morgen los 04:30 Uhr - 10:30/11:00 Uhr dann nach Hause und erst am späten Nachmittag nochmal los 16:30 Uhr - 22:00 Uhr sicher kommt es auch darauf an inwie weit man von zu Hause und seinem Revier entfernt ist. Wenn ich aber auf Rügen fahre dann bin ich auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs weil dann das mit dem nach Hause fahren sich nicht lohnt immerhin 2 Std Autofahrt von Rügen bis nach Hause das lohnt nicht dafür kann man dann aber (wenn man eben mal ne weite Tour macht), den ganzen Tag verbringen mit einer langen langen Mittagspause dazwischen.. 'Und man fährt dann eben im dunkeln nach Hause.. Mit Fisch oder eben keinen!  Dann einen Tag Pause (Homeoffice) 
und den darauffolgenden Tag wieder los.. (Heimatstrand oder eben anderswohin)..

TL an die jenigen die heute es versuchen.


----------



## kneew

Hier auch mal wenn Ihr jemanden kennen solltet der Fliegenbindet dann fragt mal ob Er/Sie euch solche Haken binden kann zwecks wenn man mit Springerfliege nicht fischen mag oder es einem zu Umständlich ist zwecks des ganzen gefrickel an der Schnüre..  Diese Haken kann man ans Ende seines Köders befästigen da wo sonst der Haken hängt einfach austauschen fertig. Die Muster die ich habe wären zum einen (Sandaal, Hering), (Kupfer - Kobberbassen) imitiert (Tangläufer, Flohkrebs, kleine Grundel),  (Red Tag) - Schwarz mit Roten Schwänzchen (Meerforelle/Dorsch) (Gelb - war mal n Winter Test) ich nutze diese versch Haken wenn es eben an zu vielen kleinen extra vorkommnisse im Wasser taummelt an Lebewesen.
Gebunden sind diese Haken alle auf Owner 1/0 S-61

Und was es noch gibt ist von der Firma Savage Gaer die _HotSpotRing_ Haken wo der Trigger schon am Haken von Werk aus dran ist. Fand die Haken sehr interessant das ich mir die mal *Hier* ordern musste.. Falls jemand genau solche sucht. Die Owner Haken sind ja schon Königsklasse aber die von Savage Gear sollen genauso gut sein also 'probieren geht über Studieren'..


----------



## Major Mika

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Snapper: Am W-ende wird die Uhr umgestellt und es wird später dunkel, mit steigenden Temperaturen verlagert sich die Beißzeit von der Mittagszeit in die Morgen- und Abendstunden.,Aber das Nachtangeln ist nicht zu unterschätzen, einmal im Dunkeln gestolpert und du nimmst ein unfreiwilliges Bad (und musst dann noch 40 min auf den Rad), wurde ich alleine nicht machen, wenn nur zu zweit und mit Watstock. Habe mir dabei mal eine TwinPower versaut, weit und breit der einzige Stein auf der Sandbank war meiner...



Das ist wirklich nicht ungefährlich. Bin letzten Sommer als absoluter Anfänger (nicht nur Mefo angeln , sondern angeln generell) direkt immer nachts los auf Fehmarn. Ich war vier von sechs Tagen ganz allein. Wenn da was passiert, kommt keine Hilfe. Ich wollte das Waten unbedingt probieren und hatte auch keine Probleme Nachts los zu ziehen. Man muss aber schon vorsichtig sein. Können einem schnell Stolperfallen zum Verhängnis werden. Ebenfalls interessant war es in Marienleuchte. Hier hatte ich Nachts das Gefühl, als würde etwas um meine Füße herum ziehen. Bin dann weiter seitwärts und es ging nicht weg dieses Gefühl. Irgendwann habe ich gemerkt das eine Strömung entstanden ist die mir richtig die Füße weg drückte.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Trotz Hagel, Sonne, Wind, Regen und Boen, waren die Fische aktiv. Insgesamt gab es 4 Stück , wovon eine gute 51er mit durfte. Da sieht man es wieder Scheißwetter ist Fischwetter. 
TL


----------



## kneew

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Trotz Hagel, Sonne, Wind, Regen und Boen, waren die Fische aktiv. Insgesamt gab es 4 Stück , wovon eine gute 51er mit durfte. Da sieht man es wieder Scheißwetter ist Fischwetter.
> TL


Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom

hmmm und wo soll ich es jetzt vergraben?


----------



## Snapper99

Alles klaro Leute danke für die ganzen Ratschläge zum Aufpassen Nachts. Habe aber tatsächlich auch eher an spots gedacht, wo man garnicht ins Wasser muss/ kann. 
Ich denke dann werde ich mal die nächsten Wochen probieren was so geht, wenn man noch 1 oder 2 Stündchen in die Dunkelheit rein fischt. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten  

Grüße und TL


----------



## Snapper99

Hat jemand sowas schonmal probiert? Sieht für mich wie der perfekte Sandaal aus und hat laut Angabe eine max lauftiefe von 0.9m. 

Natürlich mittleren Haken raus und einzehalken vorne+hinten.


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Hat jemand sowas schonmal probiert? Sieht für mich wie der perfekte Sandaal aus und hat laut Angabe eine max lauftiefe von 0.9m.
> 
> Natürlich mittleren Haken raus und einzehalken vorne+hinten.


Ausprobieren je nach Gew des Köders und bitte Einzelhaken lol  alles mal Testen was in die Finger bekommst.

Hab grad mal auf diversen Seiten geschaut und muss schon sagen das von den '_Savage Gear 3D Line Thru Sandeel_' so gut wie gar keine mehr zu kaufen gibt. Das ist echt '*Wahnsinn*' wie viele Angler sich diese '_schnuckeligen_' Köder kaufen und vor allem diese Top Farben soweit überall ausverkauft.  Aber gut duch langes stöbern hier und da noch welche gefunden.  Da ich ja in der Regel nur mit '_leichten_' bis '_sehr leichten_' Ködern fische, brauch ich doch mal welche die mehr als nur *10*- *15*gr wiegen zwecks um auch mal bei mehr Wind, auf weite zukommen klar auch wenn der Fisch meist vorm Ufer steht, so hab ich immer doch dann auch die Wahl egal wie die Welle '_ballert_' auch etwas weiter raus zukommen anstatt vorne im Saumen zu fischen. Hab die *19*gr Köder gewählt die Köder fliegen ja auch wie Pfeile durch die Luft also kann ich es jezt auch Wetter abhängig machen wie und wann ich ans Wasser gehe. Oder halt wenn mehr welle aufkommt gleich umwechseln kann anstatt auf's weite Wasser zu blicken und mir denken das war es dann. Aber das es diese '_Savage Gear 3D Line Thru Sandeel_' in den versch Farben so gut wie nicht mehr zu ordern ist, ist echt _Mega_ da sieht man eben wie viele Mefo Angler es gibt weit verbreitet .

So für Dienstag und Mittwoch haben sie bestes Sonnenschein Wetter vorhergesagt, das bedeutet (wärme, Fische, Spaß, und einige freudige Gesichter)  Bin gespannt

TL


----------



## seatrout61

Man kann sicherlich mit jedem normalen Kunstköder angeln und auch fangen...Spinner, Wobbler, Gummiköder usw...aber nur die Küstenköder sind auf die vorherrschenden Windverhältnisse und das erforderliche Laufverhalten/Köderspiel optimiert.

Welchen Köder wählt man, den optimalen oder den suboptimalen?


----------



## seatrout61

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Alles klaro Leute danke für die ganzen Ratschläge zum Aufpassen Nachts. Habe aber tatsächlich auch eher an spots gedacht, wo man garnicht ins Wasser muss/ kann.
> Ich denke dann werde ich mal die nächsten Wochen probieren was so geht, wenn man noch 1 oder 2 Stündchen in die Dunkelheit rein fischt. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten
> 
> Grüße und TL



Bisher haben wir ja nur übers reinfischen in die Dämmerung/Nacht im Frühjahr gesprochen...später im Sommer ist es wegen den hohen (Bade-)Wassertemperaturen so, dass sich die Beißzeit in die späten Nacht- und frühen Morgenstunden verlagert.

Früher, als es noch ordentliche Dorsche in Wurfweite gab, haben wir in die Dämmerung mit dunklen kleinen Ködern reingeangelt, 16g Gladsax in Kupfer/schwarz langsam an der Oberfläche geführt, das hat richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich mir ein Vorrat eingekauft. Sonderfarbe Ghost braun. Sandaal der auch als Seeringelwurm dienen kann. 
Ich hatte 20 Stk. nun sind nur die 9 und 4 als fertige Montage. 2 ,3 habe ich ins Nirvana reingepfefert weil ich zu selten den abrieb des Fluorcarbon geprüft habe, und die dinge haben ein Nachteil - die gehen kaputt!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Hat jemand sowas schonmal probiert? Sieht für mich wie der perfekte Sandaal aus und hat laut Angabe eine max lauftiefe von 0.9m.
> 
> Natürlich mittleren Haken raus und einzehalken vorne+hinten.


Wie willst Du den denn auf Weite bringen?

Ich glaube , recht ungeeignet?!

R.S.


----------



## Snapper99

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie willst Du den denn auf Weite bringen?
> 
> Ich glaube , recht ungeeignet?!
> 
> R.S.


Hm gute Frage  

Der hat 15 gramm. Könnte also ein bisschen fliegen. 
Mal sehen villeicht teste ich den einfach mal. 

seatrout61 
Dann freue ich mich mal auf den Sommer 

Ich mag es total in der Nacht zu angeln  ohne Trubel und die reine Schönheit / Geräusche


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin.
Hab auch mal wieder eine erwischt. Einfach ist es z.Zt. nicht. Ich hatte den Eindruck das sie mit irgend etwas anderem beschäftigt sind...vlt. doch schon Seeringler, wie seatrout schon vermutet hat. Bei schön auflandiger Welle hatte das Wasser vorne 8Grad 

Anbei ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
wir waren heute zu dritt los. Fische wurden gefangen, aber nicht von uns. Ein Kollege von uns hatte eine Untermassige, die wieder schwimmt. Was die Seeringler betrifft kann ich das nur bestätigen. Die von gestern gefangene hatte 20 Seeringler im Magen. 
TL


----------



## kneew

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich mir ein Vorrat eingekauft. Sonderfarbe Ghost braun. Sandaal der auch als Seeringelwurm dienen kann.
> Ich hatte 20 Stk. nun sind nur die 9 und 4 als fertige Montage. 2 ,3 habe ich ins Nirvana reingepfefert weil ich zu selten den abrieb des Fluorcarbon geprüft habe, und die dinge haben ein Nachteil - die gehen kaputt!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 369875
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369874


@*tomxxxtom* was ein Vorrat an Ködern aber wenn man auf deine Verpackungen genauerschaut dann steht dort (Made in China) Du, hättest dir (Made in Dkk) kaufen sollen unkapputbar. '_ich mache nur Spaß_'  also ich sehe es zum ersten mal wie '_zerstörrerisch_' so ein Sandaal Köder aussehen kann. Denke mal das es den einen oder anderen Köder eben erwischen wird (Montags Ware). Hast aber n schönen Vorrat!
ich selbst Fische meist mit dem 'normalen Sandaal' glaube das der auch nur so heißt 'ohne Ghost' und das seit 3 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Schäden aber sowas kann eben auch vorkommen wie jeder andere Köder bei dem der '_Lack_' abblättert oder durch die vielen Steine im Wasser auch Krümmungen oder halt Dellen davon trägt. Jedenfalls hast genügend auf Vorrat.
Diese habe ich gestern beim Suchen nach Farben auch gefunden aber hatte eher nach den (Motoroil UV, Schw-Rot, Blau-Silber, Flou Grün Rote Punkte) gesucht und einige Händler haben auch echt '_Hammer Mega Preise_' ich verstehe es ja irgendwo auch aber sehr Unterschiedliche Preise bei dem einen oder anderen. Hab mir immer '*Selbst*' n limit gesetzt wie viel für mich '*Persönlich*' ein Köder max kosten darf/soll ich weiß auch das die Köder nach und nach '_billiger_' werden aber wenn man Ihn jetzt und auch gleich und sofort haben möchte gehts ins Geld  und da gehe ich dann zwischen _8,99_€ - _10,00_€ aber höher sollte der Preis nicht sein wobei es auch welche wieder gibt, die mehr als _10,00_€/_12,00_€ kosten. Aber wenn wir auch wieder '_EHRLICH_' zu uns sind ist uns als Angler der Preis auch wiederum '_EGAL_' Angeln ist eben teuer und für so ein schönes Hobbie gibt man eben auch gerne viel Geld aus. 

Jetzt suche ich erst mal noch ne Tasche zum einrollen für meine ganzen 'Durchläufer'..  Wieder Geld ausgeben und sicher n Markenprodukt 'LOL'

TL
​


----------



## kneew

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hab auch mal wieder eine erwischt. Einfach ist es z.Zt. nicht. Ich hatte den Eindruck das sie mit irgend etwas anderem beschäftigt sind...vlt. doch schon Seeringler, wie seatrout schon vermutet hat. Bei schön auflandiger Welle hatte das Wasser vorne 8Grad
> 
> Anbei ein paar Impressionen...


@*Ostseesilber*, 
Du hast aber auch ein 'Glück' immer wenn los gehst/ziehst fängst Du was.. Möchte gar nicht 'WISSEN' wo Du denn da warst?  Wie Paradies 'Börgerende' siehts da nicht nach aus hehe.  Schöner Fisch 'Petri' an der Stelle und so lecker Zubereitet mmmmmmh (Pescetarisch) ein Traum.. 
Diese Woche gehts nun auch für mich los starte ab Morgen bis Ende der Woche mal wieder raus aus dem 'Homeoffice' paar tolle Tage das Salz klebend an meiner Haut spüren die Watschuhe nässen und die von Dir -(_Ostseesilber_) gelobten '*Zerlinge*' ins weite werfen hab alles gefertigt, geknotet, aufgewickelt, und Wasserdicht eingepackt wie ja nach unseren 'erste und leider letzten' sehen  habe ich keine (Tasche/Rucksack) dabei alles auf Jackentasche daher alles '_Wassergeschützt_' verpackt. Bin gespannt auf das Wetter ob es so auch wird, wie es vorgegeben wird mit viel '_Sonne_' und wärme. Aber schau ich jetzt aus dem Fenster hm  bitte bitte bitte Morgen Sonne..

TL


----------



## Rheinangler

So, ich wollte ja noch berichten vom vorletzten langen Wochenende an der Küste. 

Das Wetter war leider wie abzusehen war - kalt, saukalter Nordostwind und viel Bewölkung. Nicht die allerbesten  Voraussetzungen zum Mefofischen, zumal es schon deutlich milder war. 
Die in Frage kommenden Stellen waren aufgrund der starken Winde also dünn gesäht. 
Auf dem Hinweg am späten Mittwoch Nachmittag haben wir einen kurzen Stop in Neustadt eingelegt und geprüft, ob schon Dorsch in der Dunkelheit auf den Kunstköder zu bekommen ist - dem war nicht so. Dafür hatten wir einen traumhaften Sonnenuntergang am Meer zur Einstimmung des langen Wochenendes. 

Am Donnerstagmorgen haben wir dann unser Glück auf Fehmarn gesucht - an der Westküste. Wie erwartet, waren wir da nicht alleine. Der Wind hatte einige Sportskollegen mit an die Seite der Insel getrieben. Gefangen wurden ein paar Forellen - nicht von uns, aber von den Mitanglern. 2 haben wir live gesehen, 2 weitere wurden uns berichtet. Keine Riesen aber schöne 50er Forellen.
Am Freitag - bei immer noch starkem Wind aus nördlichen Richtungen gings dann zunächst in Richtung Staberhuk, wo wie uns in den Windschutz an die Sundseite verdrücken wollten und dort auf einigermaßen ruhige Plätze hofften, weil viele Leute doch den Anmarsch scheuen.  
Den Weg haben wir uns dann aber erspart, weil uns auf dem Parkplatz schon ein Kollege an der Marinestation mit den Worten "extrem viel Kraut im Sund" begrüßte. Also umdisponiert und überlegt, wo wir denn dann besser ansetzen können. 
Uns hat es dann wieder an die Westküste der Insel verschlagen. Das Wetter klarte dann im Laufe des späten Mittags zu unserer Überraschung auf und die Bedingungen wurden dann zumindest optisch besser. Die ersten Fische zeigten sich an der Fliegenrute eines Nachbarkollegen. 
Wir wurden optimistischer. Mein Kollege hat dann auf Sbirolino umgesattelt und diesen dann auch konsequent - ohne Köderwechsel - weitergefischt. Plötzlich kreischt beim Nachbarn die Bremse an der Spinnrolle auf und eine große Forelle (67cm) wird nach spannendem Drill gelandet. Was tun..... doch wieder auf Blinker wechseln? Nein - weiter machen. Die Forellen sind aktiv und es wurde ja auch auf Fliege gefangen. Und es dauert nicht lange, da steigt auch bei meinem Kumpel die erste Forelle ein - gut 40cm. Schöner Anfang, immerhin entschneidert. Wieder 30 Minuten später die nächste beim Kollegen, wieder auf Fliege.... Diesmal knapp 50cm, allerdings C&R vorm Kescher. 
Wird sind heiß - es tut sich was im Wasser... und wie... Plötzlich ist die Rute beim Kumpel kompl. krumm, wieder so ein Trümmer wie beim Nachbarn. Knackiger Drill, die 10er Fliege hängt gut und eine topfitte silberblanke 66er liegt im Kescher - PB für meinen Kollegen. Ein Traum. Drei weitere Aussteiger, für mich noch ne knapp 40er und ein schwierig begonner Angeltag neigt sich in einem traumhaften Sonnenuntergang dem Ende zu. Das ist Mefoangeln pur.

Der Samstagmorgen empfängt uns wieder mit Schietwetter und weiter kaltem, diesmal aber starkem West / Südwestwind. Schnell noch die Wohnung aufräumen und einen strategisch günstigen Platz suchen. Nach längerem Fussmarsch wieder am Wasser, mussten wir leider erkennen, dass einiges an Wasserstand fehlt - sicher ein halber Meter, eher mehr. Zudem noch totale Kaffeebrühe und richtig Windschutz war es dann doch nicht. Leider haben wir uns hier zu lange festgebissen und sind dann erst zum späten Nachmittag an die Küste in die Nähe von Grömnitz gefahren. Da war dann tatsächlich doch etwas Windschutz und ein durchgefrorener Kollege kam uns mit ner gut 50er Mefo entgehen zum Parkplatz. Wir haben uns dann - trotz noch bevorstehender 4 Stunden Heimfahrt - noch für 2 Stunden bis zur Dunkelheit ins Wasser gestellt, aber leider nichts mehr ans Band bekommen. 

Ein schönes Wochenende mit einem guten Freund am Meer gehabt, was willste mehr? Nicht besonders viel gefangen, bei relativ schlechten Bedingungen - dafür aber einen echten Traumfisch, den wir so noch nicht gesehen hatten. PB lag bei uns beiden bis dahin bei 58cm. 

VG Stefan


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin,
kneew, war tatsächlich nicht in Börgerende. Fische eben gerne dort, wo der Wind gerade direkt draufsteht, wobei ein guter West oder auch ein nicht zu kalter Nordwest, der dann parallel zur Küste weht, bei uns auch nicht zu verachten ist.
Obwohl ich eine PM vorgeschaltet hatte, kam die Elli tatsächlich auf den Zerling...
Zwei Fische waren nachgelaufen und erst unter der Rutenspitze beim kurzen Nachhalten stieg die Süße ein.

@ Rheinangler
Sehr schöner ausführlicher Bericht
Hast noch ein Foto von dieser Traumforelle?


----------



## Snapper99

Ich war mal shoppen in Vorbereitung auf die nächsten Tage


----------



## Snapper99

kneew schrieb:


> Hab grad mal auf diversen Seiten geschaut und muss schon sagen das von den '_Savage Gear 3D Line Thru Sandeel_' so gut wie gar keine mehr zu kaufen gibt


Also hier beim dealer gibt's den ohne Ende.
Zwar nicht zum Bestpreis aber trotzdem unter 10€.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich bin dann heute doch los, wollte eigentlich nicht nach 7 Tage durchangeln. Aber der Wind sollte zum Nachmittag drehen und auffrischen. Es gab eine Lüdde und ein paar Anfasser und einen guten Schnack mit anderen Angelkollegen. Morgen gibt es Sonne und dann schauen wir mal....
TL


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Also hier beim dealer gibt's den ohne Ende.
> Zwar nicht zum Bestpreis aber trotzdem unter 10€.


Ja beim Dealer ist klar aber ich kaufe Hauptsächlich online ein auch meistens auch über DK Seiten da ich auch sehr gerne '_handmade_' Köder kaufe. Und mit Maske überall ins Geschäft ist mir zu kompliziert. Weigere mich doch in der Momentanen Situation.  
Unter 10€ finde ich auch OK Früher hat mal n Köder 4,90 - 5,90€ gekostet die guten alten Snaps. Aber bin von Blech komplett auf Inliner Köder gewechselt und da gib es einige auf dem Markt die Du hier bei uns in Germany nicht bekommst und falls doch dann viel, viel später.. Grüße


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Ich war mal shoppen in Vorbereitung auf die nächsten Tage


LOL klar wenn der Mega Neue Lockdown kommt dann sollte einem die Decke nicht auf dem Kopf fallen.. Bin da ganz bei Dir! Ab Donnerstag erscheint '_Outriders_' falls das Wetter mies wird oder irgendwas anderes passieren sollte, spiele ich den ganzen Tag '_Konsole_'..


----------



## kneew

Rheinangler schrieb:


> So, ich wollte ja noch berichten vom vorletzten langen Wochenende an der Küste.
> 
> Das Wetter war leider wie abzusehen war - kalt, saukalter Nordostwind und viel Bewölkung. Nicht die allerbesten  Voraussetzungen zum Mefofischen, zumal es schon deutlich milder war.
> Die in Frage kommenden Stellen waren aufgrund der starken Winde also dünn gesäht.
> Auf dem Hinweg am späten Mittwoch Nachmittag haben wir einen kurzen Stop in Neustadt eingelegt und geprüft, ob schon Dorsch in der Dunkelheit auf den Kunstköder zu bekommen ist - dem war nicht so. Dafür hatten wir einen traumhaften Sonnenuntergang am Meer zur Einstimmung des langen Wochenendes.
> 
> Am Donnerstagmorgen haben wir dann unser Glück auf Fehmarn gesucht - an der Westküste. Wie erwartet, waren wir da nicht alleine. Der Wind hatte einige Sportskollegen mit an die Seite der Insel getrieben. Gefangen wurden ein paar Forellen - nicht von uns, aber von den Mitanglern. 2 haben wir live gesehen, 2 weitere wurden uns berichtet. Keine Riesen aber schöne 50er Forellen.
> Am Freitag - bei immer noch starkem Wind aus nördlichen Richtungen gings dann zunächst in Richtung Staberhuk, wo wie uns in den Windschutz an die Sundseite verdrücken wollten und dort auf einigermaßen ruhige Plätze hofften, weil viele Leute doch den Anmarsch scheuen.
> Den Weg haben wir uns dann aber erspart, weil uns auf dem Parkplatz schon ein Kollege an der Marinestation mit den Worten "extrem viel Kraut im Sund" begrüßte. Also umdisponiert und überlegt, wo wir denn dann besser ansetzen können.
> Uns hat es dann wieder an die Westküste der Insel verschlagen. Das Wetter klarte dann im Laufe des späten Mittags zu unserer Überraschung auf und die Bedingungen wurden dann zumindest optisch besser. Die ersten Fische zeigten sich an der Fliegenrute eines Nachbarkollegen.
> Wir wurden optimistischer. Mein Kollege hat dann auf Sbirolino umgesattelt und diesen dann auch konsequent - ohne Köderwechsel - weitergefischt. Plötzlich kreischt beim Nachbarn die Bremse an der Spinnrolle auf und eine große Forelle (67cm) wird nach spannendem Drill gelandet. Was tun..... doch wieder auf Blinker wechseln? Nein - weiter machen. Die Forellen sind aktiv und es wurde ja auch auf Fliege gefangen. Und es dauert nicht lange, da steigt auch bei meinem Kumpel die erste Forelle ein - gut 40cm. Schöner Anfang, immerhin entschneidert. Wieder 30 Minuten später die nächste beim Kollegen, wieder auf Fliege.... Diesmal knapp 50cm, allerdings C&R vorm Kescher.
> Wird sind heiß - es tut sich was im Wasser... und wie... Plötzlich ist die Rute beim Kumpel kompl. krumm, wieder so ein Trümmer wie beim Nachbarn. Knackiger Drill, die 10er Fliege hängt gut und eine topfitte silberblanke 66er liegt im Kescher - PB für meinen Kollegen. Ein Traum. Drei weitere Aussteiger, für mich noch ne knapp 40er und ein schwierig begonner Angeltag neigt sich in einem traumhaften Sonnenuntergang dem Ende zu. Das ist Mefoangeln pur.
> 
> Der Samstagmorgen empfängt uns wieder mit Schietwetter und weiter kaltem, diesmal aber starkem West / Südwestwind. Schnell noch die Wohnung aufräumen und einen strategisch günstigen Platz suchen. Nach längerem Fussmarsch wieder am Wasser, mussten wir leider erkennen, dass einiges an Wasserstand fehlt - sicher ein halber Meter, eher mehr. Zudem noch totale Kaffeebrühe und richtig Windschutz war es dann doch nicht. Leider haben wir uns hier zu lange festgebissen und sind dann erst zum späten Nachmittag an die Küste in die Nähe von Grömnitz gefahren. Da war dann tatsächlich doch etwas Windschutz und ein durchgefrorener Kollege kam uns mit ner gut 50er Mefo entgehen zum Parkplatz. Wir haben uns dann - trotz noch bevorstehender 4 Stunden Heimfahrt - noch für 2 Stunden bis zur Dunkelheit ins Wasser gestellt, aber leider nichts mehr ans Band bekommen.
> 
> Ein schönes Wochenende mit einem guten Freund am Meer gehabt, was willste mehr? Nicht besonders viel gefangen, bei relativ schlechten Bedingungen - dafür aber einen echten Traumfisch, den wir so noch nicht gesehen hatten. PB lag bei uns beiden bis dahin bei 58cm.
> 
> VG Stefan


Manachmal ist es eben so aber ich sage auch immer weiter Angeln auch beim nächsten und nächsten mal der Fisch ist da aber sicher noch nicht so wie wir es gerne hätten aber das kommt. Und dein Bericht zufolge TOP und ich mag es auch mit einem 'Freund' einen oder zwei-drei Tage am Wasser egal was komme Hauptsache (Natur genießen, andere Angler mal etwas schnacken, Wetter egal wie, Haupsache mal wieder schöne nasse Hände haben und Puls).. 
@*Reihnangler *Immerhin habt Ihr paar tolle Tage genossen und auch mit Fisch und diese Erlebnisse sind eben die, die das Fischen auf das Silber ausmachen.

TL und danke für den Bericht von Dir schöne Geschichte..


----------



## kneew

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin,
> kneew, war tatsächlich nicht in Börgerende. Fische eben gerne dort, wo der Wind gerade direkt draufsteht, wobei ein guter West oder auch ein nicht zu kalter Nordwest, der dann parallel zur Küste weht, bei uns auch nicht zu verachten ist.
> Obwohl ich eine PM vorgeschaltet hatte, kam die Elli tatsächlich auf den Zerling...
> Zwei Fische waren nachgelaufen und erst unter der Rutenspitze beim kurzen Nachhalten stieg die Süße ein.
> 
> @ Rheinangler
> Sehr schöner ausführlicher Bericht
> Hast noch ein Foto von dieser Traumforelle?


ich weiß   der Strandabschnitt kam mir nicht Bekannt vor. Aber schön das sie auf dem '_Zerling_' gefangen hast. Hab sie jetzt auch klaro in 16gr  aber reicht hoffe ich mal für die nächsten Tage.. ? Hab ja noch welche geordert nur halt eben andere Modelle aber die kommen auch denke erst vor Ostern aber egal hab einige '_Zerschmetterlinge_' auf Tasche das sollte reichen werde auch Sbiro mitnehmen heute noch welche vorgefertigt auch eher 15-20gr sollte ausreichen wenn nicht, knote ich mir n Stein ans Band. Müssen uns mal '_Wiedersehen_' auf n schönen Angeltag.. Bringst deinen Kollegen mit ich meinen und dann gehts los 4er Gespann und das '_Silber_' packt sich unsere Köder und dann ist richtig '*Alarm*' LOL.. Die Fahrt zu euch nehme ich auch gerne in kauf und dann muss man halt sehen woman fischen geht. Vielleicht am Bach in eurer Gegend *lach* ne spaß.. Also bis auf bald und grüße an deinen Angel Kollegen..


----------



## kneew

'*Nachtrag*', Ab Morgen ist hier mal '_Ruhe_' vor mir  melde mich erst wieder wenn es was Silbernes gegeben hat bis denke mal nächste Woche '*Ostermontag*'seit Ihr meine langen Texte verschont.. *lach* Schreib halt gerne hier mit euch solang ich im Mefo Modus bin. Sonst fische ich ja nur von Mitte September bis Ende Mai aber dieses Jahr wird es mal eine '_Ausnahme_' sein denn ich möchte auch mal die Sommer Meerforellen Fischerei mitmachen.. Und darauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt. *Jungs* _&_ *Mädels* Berichte werden folgen bis dahin genießt euer langes 'Frei - Homeoffice - Ostern' und seit nett zu euren Frauen.  #bleibt, alle, jedenfalls, gesund, und, frohes, fischen macht, euch, paar, entspannte, schöne, Tage. In diesem Sinne - Frohe Ostern'.

Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61

Habe heute meine 15 Jahre alte Backup-Wathose beerdigt und warte nun auf 2 neue, die reklamierte Atmungsaktive und die Neopren von Jenzi und weil das shoppen soviel Spass machte, hab ich für mein dank Corona gespartes Urlaubsgeld gleich noch ne neue Watjacke bestellt, hoffe die passt...in Kaki hatten sie nix in meiner Größe.

Bis Donnerstag sollten die Hosen da sein und dann wird wieder angegriffen.

Der Savage Gear Köderbereich in Kaki sah aus wie ausgebombt, viele waren trotz der relativ hohen Preise leergekauft. Werden ja ganz schön gehypt, aber die Marke SG hat wohl nicht nur für Mefo's gutes Tackle am Start...und für nen Köder mit Top-Fangchance würden die meisten hier wohl freiwillig tiefer in die Taschen greifen....das Leben ist zu kurz für Scheixx-Köder und das letzte Hemd hat sowieso keine Taschen. 

Petri an den Rheinangler und seinen Kumpel, war früher häufig auf Fehmarn im Urlaub unterwegs, später ging es dann nach Fünen/Barsö.

So, das war mein Wort zu Ostern.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Seatrout61 bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg gibt es noch ausreichend SG Köder....  ;-))) na dann hoffe ich für Dich das da deine Buchsen zeitnah bekommst, die Fische warten.


----------



## Rheinangler

...auf Wunsch noch das Foto vom Forellen Brummer zu meinem Bericht. Gefangen auf winzige Fliege an Sbiro.


----------



## LekkerVis

Wow! Die ist ja WUNDERSCHÖN!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Sauber, sehr schöner Fisch, top


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute für 4 Stunden bei herrlichsten Wetter im Wasser gewesen, ausser drei Zupfer ging nichts.....


----------



## henry73

Habe heute ebenfalls bei guten Bedingungen  komplett geschneidert, nicht mal ein kurzen Anfasser oder Nachläufer gehabt. EinTag top, der nächste flop... so kanns gehen. Ich hoffe das ich diese Woche noch 1-2 Mal ans Wasser komme.


----------



## Sepp Meier

Ich heute auch nichts, ich schiebe es auf die Sonne und das klare Wasser...


----------



## kneew

Moin, ich bin es wieder euer 'schreibeling' 
So nachdem wir gestern nähe (Nienhagen) bei Top Sonnenschein und warmer Luft endlich ans Wasser gekommen waren war ich erst etwas verstutzt als ich die '_klarheit des Wassers_' gesehen habe. Boah was für eine herrliche 'Struktur' und so klar *lach* dachte nur hm na ganz toll ziemlich klar das Wasser aber egal wir hatten einfach Bock. Keine Angler weit uns breit vielleicht doch einer aber der war etwas weiter unterwegs. Naja wie man ja so ist Köder ran gewählt wurde erst mal der '_Zerling - Kupfe_r' nachgefühlter Std und durchs Wasser waten nichts beim Kumpel ebenfalls nichts naja erstmal auf dem Wasser die E-Zigarette ordentlich gedampft und etwas gequatscht wie man es ja macht wenn man zu (zweit/dritt) unteregs ist. Sagte dann ich wechsel mal um auf 'SG - Kupfer/Rot' ja alles klar mein Kumpel dann auch er wächselte um auf 'GL - Grün' ich sagte noch zu Ihm so dann mal gut glück und die Köder flogen hin und her mal grade mal wieder schräge und musste Ihn wieder ab und an erinneren die 'Spinnstopps' auch zu machen (jajaja) dachte mir nur so ins Geheim (wer keinen Ratschlag annehmen will) der schaut eben zu wie andere eben fangen.. *lach* ich warf schon gut raus und wenn Ströumg ist dann hat man so ein geiles Druckgefühl auf dem Köder was man auch bis in seinem Rutenblank spürt einfach '_irre_' dieses Gefühl mit seiner '_Rute im einklang_' zu sein. Bäm bäm so einen einschlag schräg von rechts die Rutenspitze krumm die Bremse am zerren dachte mir nur was das?
Zweimal schön aus dem Wasser gesprungen das Silber glänzte im Sonnenschein das Wasser war eh in Bewegung aber sowas ist eben mal was ganz anderes grade wenn Sie aus dem Wasser springen umsich abzuschütteln herrlich der Puls ging gleich auf 1000 hoch jetzt nur keinen Fehler machen hach Schnur mal zu lang dann wieder zu kurz also dem Fisch etwas entgegen gehen und mit einem gezielten Vorstoß des Keschers hab ich sie sicher gelandet. Sehr schöner Fisch 53cm schön im Futter und der Mageninhalt 3 schöne Sandaale keine Spur von Seeringelwürmern. Trotz des sehr glaskalren Wasser hätte ich jetzt nicht damit gerechnet aber für 2 1/2 Std Angeln war der Tag dennoch sehr sonnig und schön..

TL


----------



## kneew

So hier noch n kleines Update zu den letztens hier vorgestellten _Savage Gear HotSpot_ (Trigger Haken) hab Sie mir mal Bestellt und überall an meinen Ködern installiert. Die Haken mit einer Schwarzlicht Taschenlampe angestrahlt, so sieht man wie schön die (Trigger Kugel) am Haken leuchtet und es der Fisch wohl auch so sieht.  Bei Angelj... oder Online gibt es sie auch falls Ihr sie euch erwerben wollt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ kneew, ja die sehen gut. Habe ich mir gerade bestellt. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte

Hier noch ein Nachtrag von gestern. Gefangen gegen 19 Uhr bei feinstem Anglerwetter
Ein paar Untermaßige wurden noch von anderen an der Stelle gefangen.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin

Ich war jetzt auch mal fleißig und habe mir nach Stunden tüddeln und nerv mit Wind am Strand meine Durchläufer vormontiert. Schön auf Spielfliesen. 

Heute gings dann auch los die hübschen testen. Wow der Lauf ist hammer. 
Kurz vorweg ich habe nichts gefangen aber neben mir eine schlanke mit-50er und eine kleine. 3mal dürft ihr raten worauf.... Auf den SG-sandeel lt.. Werde dann wohl meine Sammlung gegen meinen Willen erweitern. 

Ergänzung zu heute: ALLES VOLL MIT RINGLERN. Möven haben die wie blöde von der Oberfläche geschnappt und sogar am Spülsaum standen die schon gestapelt. 

Daher dann auch mein versuch: Spiro und so ein Seeringel-Gummi (eigentlich für Barsche) dran. Hat nicht geklappt. Aber werde es nochmal probieren, da der Lauf super duper realistisch nach seeringeler aussieht 

Grüße, petri an alle FängerInnen und TL


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich war jetzt auch mal fleißig und habe mir nach Stunden tüddeln und nerv mit Wind am Strand meine Durchläufer vormontiert. Schön auf Spielfliesen.
> 
> Heute gings dann auch los die hübschen testen. Wow der Lauf ist hammer.
> Kurz vorweg ich habe nichts gefangen aber neben mir eine schlanke mit-50er und eine kleine. 3mal dürft ihr raten worauf.... Auf den SG-sandeel lt.. Werde dann wohl meine Sammlung gegen meinen Willen erweitern.
> 
> Ergänzung zu heute: ALLES VOLL MIT RINGLERN. Möven haben die wie blöde von der Oberfläche geschnappt und sogar am Spülsaum standen die schon gestapelt.
> 
> Daher dann auch mein versuch: Spiro und so ein Seeringel-Gummi (eigentlich für Barsche) dran. Hat nicht geklappt. Aber werde es nochmal probieren, da der Lauf super duper realistisch nach seeringeler aussieht
> 
> Grüße, petri an alle FängerInnen und TL


@*Snapper99*
Moin, sieht doch gut aus was da auf deinem Tisch alles liegen hast.  Und n kleines schlückchen gibts da auch mmmh *lecker Heinicken*-*prosssst*.. Bei den Haken die da nutzt ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau aber Owner 2/0 ? Diese sind doch recht klein? ich nutze die Owner 1/0 durch den leicht größeren Hakenschenkel und jetzt die von SG in 1/0 mir ist irgendwie so, das die 2/0 eher für kleine Köder sind (5gr). Und diese Perlen anordnung hinter den Ködern also es kann vllt meine '_Persönliche_ - _Philosophie_' sein das die Perlen zum größten Teil UV beständigt sind, das die auch ihren zweck haben da der Fisch auf UV reagiert. Daher wäre wie auf deinem Bild bei allen Ködern die Perlen anordnung Falsch. Aber ich sage es mit Vorsicht laut meiner '*Persönlichen* - *Philosophie*' da ich wenn nur zwei Perlen bezgl nur eine Perle (je nach Größe der Perle) hinter dem Köder schalte und die passenden Farben jeweils zu den Köder. (auch sind die Perlen quasi gleich der Knotenschutz).

Kurzes besp: 
Kupfer-Rot/Schwarz/Grün je nach Perlen Größe eine bis zwei Orange oder zwei Grüne Perlen -weiter keine. 
Oder bei einem Grün-Weißen Köder nach dem Köder eine Rote und dahinter eine Klare Perle.
Oder bei einem Köder in Schwarz-Weiß schalte ich zwei Weiße Perlen hinter oder zwei Grüne.
Oder Rot-Schwarz da dieser Köder schon reichlich an UV strahlt durch seine Rote Farbe schalte ich eine bis zwei Weiße/Perlmutt Perlen dahinter. 
Bei Herings Farben entweder zwei Orange oder zwei Grüne (wie geschrieben kommt es darauf an welche Perlen Größe man nutzt).

Die dritte/vierte Perle hinter einem Köder finde ich 'Persönlich' zu viel des guten.. Da in der Regel meistens zwei hinter dem Köder kommen und die dritte Perle eher vor dem Köder kommt. Aber alles '_natürlich ohne Gewehr_' möchte mich auch hier nicht '*UNBELIEBT*' machen Teile halt nur mein '_Wissen_ und meine _Erfahrungen_' mit euch.

Und für deinen Sbirolino würde ich eher anstatt 'Gummi' auf 'Fussel' greifen umso leichter umso besser.. Klick mich Und fast 'Original' getreu.  

P.S. Fahre nachher an Wasser 

Grüße


----------



## Zanderfürst

War mehrfach vor Ahrenshoop mit dem Angelkajak draußen und versuchte Meerforelle oder Dorsch zu fangen. Nicht ein Zupfer. Bin mir mittlerweile wirklich sicher, dass ich echt schlecht bin. 

An die Kajakfahrer: mit welcher Geschwindigkeit schleppt ihr? Habe einmal Deep Tail drauf und dann noch so ein Inline-Gerät. 

Aber wunderschön war es trotzdem.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin ,
ich habe dann gestern auch noch einen Kurztripp gemacht und wollte einmal die blaue Stunde ausnutzen. Strand 1 kein Angeln möglich, Parkplatz und der Strand war mit Sonnenhungrigen und Partypiepel überbevölkert. Strand 2 das gleiche Bild, noch schlimmer, aber ich bekam einen Parkplatz. Am ausgewiesenen Hotspot standen die Angler gestapelt. Ein Kollege kam gerade von dort mit einer dicken, fetten 80er am Fischgalgen. Mein Plan war es eh nicht dort hinzugehen sondern in die andere Richtung ca. 10 Minuten Fussweg in 5 mm Neopren bei 22 Grad, schön kuschelig warm, aber egal die Abkühlung stand ja bevor. In der ersten halben Stunde ging nichts. Das mit den Seeringlern kann ich bestätigen, die Möwen und alles was schwimmt, waren fleißig am Abendbrod essen. Dann hüpften unweit von mir kleine Fische an der Oberfläche, na war da einer am rauben? angeworfen nichts. Nochmal wieder nichts. Der 3. Wurf saß und die Rute war krumm und die Rolle kreischte. Dann sprang der Fisch aus dem Wasser, puha fettes Silber. Aber ich konnte Sie unter Kontrolle halten , trotz einiger weitere Sprünge. Nach ein paar Minuten waren der Fight vorbei und eine eine dicke, fette 60 er lag im Kescher, hurra. Gefangen auf Sandaaldurchläufer, was sonst im Moment.
TL


----------



## Snapper99

kneew 
Bin da eigentlich Ganz auf deiner Seite! Hab nur erstmal genommen was ich da hatte/ in den Packungen war. Normalerweise bin ich totaler Perfektionist was sowas angeht  aber lässt sich ja alles ändern sobnald das FC abgenutzt ist. 
Zu den haken: 
2/0 ist doch größer als 1/0

Und es müssten hauptsächlich die owner 1/0 sein, ein paar gamakatsu und noch 2 bis 3 aus den Packungen. Wie gesagt - je nach Lagerbestand. Aber denke die Größe passt schon 

Meerforelle 1959 
Schöner Bericht und dickes Petri! 


Ich kann grad leider nicht an meine Wunsch Strände und muss mich auf einen Spot beschränken... Der immer sobald die Sonne scheint Überrannt ist. Gestern standen bestimmt 10angler Schulter an Schulter. Wie beim Herings Fischen. Naja was beschwere ich mich zumindest kann ich überhaupt ab und an los.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Petri Meerforelle1959,
sehr schöner Bericht. Hast noch ein Foto von diesem strammen Fisch?
Berichte sind schon toll....aber mit Bildern garniert


----------



## seatrout61

Heute 13.NN in der Jenzi-Neoprene abgeliefert...hatte mir bei auflandigen Wind mehr versprochen, aber es war doch heftiger als angesagt und erwartet...einige Salzwasser-Duschen inklusive...meinem Kumpel ist es von oben in die Wathose reingelaufen...bisschen verrückt ist man.

In ECK sind heute die ersten Hornhechte rausgekommen, der Klimawandel hat uns fest im Griff, es wird immer schlimmer...man gut, ich habe noch die guten alten Zeiten erleben dürfen.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Hornies vom Ufer oder vom Boot?


----------



## seatrout61

Auf Fliege, denke vom Ufer


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe gestern auch eine Nullnummer geschossen, vier Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht gestanden. Fazit die Bucht ist absolut tot, da geht gar nichts und da fahre ich auch erst mal nicht mehr hin.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

seatrout61 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In ECK sind heute die ersten Hornhechte rausgekommen, der Klimawandel hat uns fest im Griff, es wird immer schlimmer...man gut, ich habe noch die guten alten Zeiten erleben dürfen.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, die Hornis sind noch nicht da...das war ein April-Scherz...inspiriert von einem Kollegen aus dem LMF-Forum.


----------



## seatrout61

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch eine Nullnummer geschossen, vier Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht gestanden. Fazit die Bucht ist absolut tot, da geht gar nichts und da fahre ich auch erst mal nicht mehr hin.
> TL


Das ist woanders (Geltinger Bucht) auch nicht besser und die Aussichten für nächste Woche, sind auch nicht gerade berauschend...Augen auf bei der Hobby-Wahl.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Seatrout 61 aber der war gut mit den Hornis
Ich habe auch noch einen. Ein Kollege berichtete gestern von zwei Angelamazoninen die als einzige am NOK Hering gefangen haben wie Bolle. Sie hatten Ihre Heringsfliegen mit Pinkfarbenen Nagellack bemalt und den ganzen Tag als einzige gefangen  . Ich werde morgen wieder los, alte Welle, Sonne und Wind hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an.
TL


----------



## zulu1024

Habt ihr einen Trick, wie ihr die wathose ohne Heizung trocken bekommt? Die Jenzi ist super aber bei dem Wetter ist sie nach eine paar Metern von ihnen schon durchgeschwitzt. An der Luft aufhängen dauert es 1-2 Tage bis sie Komplett trocken ist (Indoor). Bei Sonnenschein draußen geht es wahrscheinlich schneller, aber bei meiner ersten Jenzi ging das auf Dauer nicht gut. Der Kleber verträgt das nicht und es dringt Wasser in den Schuh ein.. Wathosen mit Füßlingen und separaten Schuhen kann man einfach umkrempeln. Daher bin ich jetzt schon auf die atmungsaktive umgestiegen. Die Jenzi wird noch 1-2 mal beim Nachtangeln verwendet und kommt dann erst wieder raus, wenn es wirklich kalt ist.


----------



## Snapper99

Sind zwar nur begrenzt Farben verfügbar aber eventuell ist da ja was bei für den ein oder anderen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

zulu....
die Hose kommt bei mir nach dem Abspülen auf die Fußbodenheizung ins Bad, an einem Bügel aufgehängt, so dass die Füße leicht auf den Fliesen aufliegen.
Die Beine müssen möglichst rund aufgespannt werden, damit der Dunst raus kann. Ich nehme hierfür ca. 10 cm breite Stücke einer Kunststoffdachrinne, die um die Beine in Höhe der Wade gespannt werden. Oben, kurz unter den Trägern, muß die Hose auch möglichst weit offen sein, ein Rundholzstück ca. 20 cm lang, kann man dort super einklemmen.
Wenn man jeden Tag für einen Watangeltrip gerüstet sein will, hilft nur eine 2. Hose, die im Wechsel getrocknet wird.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe meine Jenzi jetzt im 5 Jahr, ohne irgendwelche Makel , null. Sie ist anspruchslos. Wir nach dem Angeln in den Keller auf auf dem Kleiderbügel gehängt und am nächsten Tag zieht Sie wieder mit mir los, die GUTE. Keine Süsswasserspülung, keine Heizung, habe ich Sie gar nicht erst dran gewöhnt ;-)) heute eine Kurztripp ans Wasser gemacht und zwei Stunden den Blinker durchgezogen, ging aber nichts. 
TL


----------



## zulu1024

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> zulu....
> die Hose kommt bei mir nach dem Abspülen auf die Fußbodenheizung ins Bad, an einem Bügel aufgehängt, so dass die Füße leicht auf den Fliesen aufliegen.
> Die Beine müssen möglichst rund aufgespannt werden, damit der Dunst raus kann. Ich nehme hierfür ca. 10 cm breite Stücke einer Kunststoffdachrinne, die um die Beine in Höhe der Wade gespannt werden. Oben, kurz unter den Trägern, muß die Hose auch möglichst weit offen sein, ein Rundholzstück ca. 20 cm lang, kann man dort super einklemmen.
> Wenn man jeden Tag für einen Watangeltrip gerüstet sein will, hilft nur eine 2. Hose, die im Wechsel getrocknet wird.


Fußbodenheizung hat meine bessere Hälfte, aber "der Mann" hängt dann ungünstig im Weg aber so wie von dir beschrieben eigentlich perfekt. Ich dachte auch schon an Schuhspanner. Mit Papier ausstopfen auch, aber Papier ist rar, Fußbodenheizung geht wirklich am besten... Habe 2 Jenzi Hosen. Müsste nur meine erste mal mit Strom true kitten. Diese hat nach 5 Jahren ein leck. Konnte es aber noch nicht identifizieren, da das Wasser meist erst nach einer Stunde am rechten Fuß eindringt.

Ach verdammt, meine Lieblingsfarben sind überall ausverkauft


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Sind zwar nur begrenzt Farben verfügbar aber eventuell ist da ja was bei für den ein oder anderen.


'Ausverkauft'


----------



## kneew

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Fußbodenheizung hat meine bessere Hälfte, aber "der Mann" hängt dann ungünstig im Weg aber so wie von dir beschrieben eigentlich perfekt. Ich dachte auch schon an Schuhspanner. Mit Papier ausstopfen auch, aber Papier ist rar, Fußbodenheizung geht wirklich am besten... Habe 2 Jenzi Hosen. Müsste nur meine erste mal mit Strom true kitten. Diese hat nach 5 Jahren ein leck. Konnte es aber noch nicht identifizieren, da das Wasser meist erst nach einer Stunde am rechten Fuß eindringt.
> 
> Ach verdammt, meine Lieblingsfarben sind überall ausverkauft


Sehr schöne Back Roll Tasche suche sowas auch noch für meine vielen Köder..


----------



## kneew

Moin, 
Nutze in der Regel nur die Atmungsaktiven Wathosen mit Füßlingen dran. Kann man sich auch besser Bewegen und fühlt sich leichter an als die dicken Neopren Watis. Und unter der Atmungsaktiven Hose trage ich, (wenn bei sehr kalten Wetter -wie bsp im Winter) eine Fleec und Thermo Hose unter. Neopren trage ich nur wenn ich mal mit dem Belly auf der Ostsee kreise. Klar das eine Neopren günstiger ist und haltbarer zu sein scheint aber bei Atmungsaktiver Hose + Schuhe gibt es meistens auch als 'günstige Set's' zu kaufen und trocknen auch schnell jendenfalls für den nächsten Angeltag gleich wieder einsetzbar. 

Die letzten Tage bis gestern ging Angel technisch bei uns nichts die Tage sehr ungünstigen WNW Wind + Welle 4-5 bft + viel Kraut das man weder ins Wasser noch den Köder richtig werfen konnte richtig 'Druck' von vorn. Und die nächsten Tage wird es auch leider nicht besser Mittwoch wäre ein Tag mal schauen bis dahin kann sich das Wetter oder besser gesagt die 'Aussicht' noch ändern. eckelhaft von der Sonne und der Wärme wie man es gewohnt ist im April kann man nur träumen. Erst ab dem 10. April gibt es laut Wetter Vorhersage   wieder besseres Wetter und dann sicher auch wieder 'Silber / Gold'.. Und Alulatten möchte ich noch keine sehen geschweige fangen aber der Raps ist ja auch noch nicht in seiner Blüte..

Schöne OSTERN euch @ll hier.. Viel Spaß bei der Eier ähm Köder suche..


----------



## seatrout61

Die ^^ Roll-Taschen gibt es von Savage Gear in verschiedenen Ausführungen.

Meine Jenzi war beim Ersteinsatz auch leicht feucht, aber nicht nass, hatte zuletzt vor 15 Jahren Neoprene, die ständig getauscht werden mussten.
Beide Hosen werden bei mir zum Trocknen in der Garage über ein 10er HT-Rohr in Deckenhöhe abgehängt und trocknen so auch von innen zügig ab.

Ausverkauft? Ich war es nicht, mir gefielen die Farben nicht...


----------



## kneew

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Die ^^ Roll-Taschen gibt es von Savage Gear in verschiedenen Ausführungen.
> 
> Meine Jenzi war beim Ersteinsatz auch leicht feucht, aber nicht nass, hatte zuletzt vor 15 Jahren Neoprene, die ständig getauscht werden mussten.
> Beide Hosen werden bei mir zum Trocknen in der Garage über ein 10er HT-Rohr in Deckenhöhe abgehängt und trocknen so auch von innen zügig ab.
> 
> Ausverkauft? Ich war es nicht, mir gefielen die Farben nicht...


@*seatrout61*
Nein 'Ausverkauft' ist der Köder den *Snapper99 *gepostet hat. Den hatte ich selbst schon am Wickel weil er mir gefiel. Aber leider nicht mehr zu haben ging wohl alle raus wie warme 'Semmel'..  Die Köder auf dem Foto in der Back Roll Tasche sehen aber auch gut aus wer auch immer dieses schöne Oster Bunte Bild hier gepostet hat.

Schönen nassen Ostermontag..


----------



## Snapper99

kneew
Ja sorry
Der war schon seit 3 oder 4 Wochen weg. Nur die die noch da waren haben an dem Tag 5.65€ gekostet. Und ich finde der brown ghost sieht klasse aus


----------



## tomxxxtom

Snapper99 schrieb:


> kneew
> Und ich finde der brown ghost sieht klasse aus


 Die Meerforellen teilen deine Meinung.


----------



## seatrout61

Snaps und Salty werden trotz Inliner-Hype immer noch gefischt und fangen auch


			http://www.din-fangst.dk/forside/fangster
		


Beim Snaps kann ich das bestätigen, beim Salty nicht.

Hier tobt gerade ein Schneesturm, bin mal gespannt wer heute berichtet, das genau so ein Wetter fängig war.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Naja ...so richtige Top- Bedingungen sind das ja nicht...bei uns auch Schneesturm, aber immerhin Sonne dazwischen.


----------



## Snapper99

seatrout61 
Da sind ja direkt mal ca. 50% der Fänge auf sbiro + Fliege
Bekomme ich hier garnicht so mit


----------



## Ostseesilber

Snapper99 schrieb:


> kneew
> Ja sorry
> Der war schon seit 3 oder 4 Wochen weg. Nur die die noch da waren haben an dem Tag 5.65€ gekostet. Und ich finde der brown ghost sieht klasse aus


Bei dem Köder ist das Dekor relativ unwichtig...er fängt in verschiedenen Farben und auch Gewichten. Ich fische ihn gern in 19 Gramm, habe aber auch schon live miterlebt, wie er in 15 Gramm eine fette ü70 anleinte. Sieht halt auch verdammt realistisch nach Sandaal aus. Obwohl ich ihn auch fische (meist in dem Natur Tobis Dekor oder in Black Ghost) und im März 19 mal einen Traumtag mit ihm hatte ist er nicht mein Top Favorit, da mir der Lauf etwas zu langweilig ist. Den Ellies ist das aber sicherlich egal, wenn die Sandaale schwärmen...
Das vom snapper gepostete Dekor in weiß/pink ist wohl mehr eine Winterfarbe.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Snapper99 schrieb:


> seatrout61
> Da sind ja direkt mal ca. 50% der Fänge auf sbiro + Fliege
> Bekomme ich hier garnicht so mit


Nachdem vor drei Wochen ein Kumpel neben mir mit der Springerfliege ne fette 55er gefangen hatte, hab ich danach auch wieder konsequent ne PM vorgeschaltet, hatte dann eine auf diese Fliege und dann meinen letzten Fisch aber wieder auf den Blinker...
Wegen der Ringler Berichte müsste man eigentlich mal spiro - Borstenwurmfliege ( ich glaube Borstoermen usw) probieren.


----------



## Snapper99

Ich habe letztes al sowas probiert... Hat nicht geklappt aber werde weiter drdan bleiben.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Wie groß ist dei Chance das ich im Frühling eine Winter Mefo fangen kann?!


----------



## seatrout61

Snapper99 schrieb:


> seatrout61
> Da sind ja direkt mal ca. 50% der Fänge auf sbiro + Fliege
> Bekomme ich hier garnicht so mit


Ja, leider sind da nur die gemeldeten Fänge auf Bornholm aufgeführt...immerhin etwas...früher gab es noch eine HP für ganz Dänemark auf fangster.dk, die war mit div. Statistiken noch informativer, ist aber derzeit so gut wie tot. 

Tummeln sich alle in i-welchen social-media-gruppen.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ snapper, ich habe es auch schon mit dem Borstenwurm als Springerfliegenersatz probiert, die wollten Sie aber nicht
@xxxtomxxx , Hut ab. Ich war auch am überlegen und bin auch ein echter Hartcorefischer , aber heute fehlte die Motivation und die Fische
Seatrout, die App habe ich auch, die ist echt gut. Ja und wenn die Fische auf Bornholm gefangen werden, dann geht es hier auch los. Ich verfolge immer die Seite von
                   Otto Gneist der ja auch immer sehr viel auf Bornholm fischt, aber da ist es auch genauso Mau wie bei uns


----------



## Mefourlauber

Das ist cool! Wenn vor Bornholm die MF beißen gehts auch in S-H.! 
Wie auch immer der Zusammenhang sein mag, ich halte das für nicht abwegig.
Ist zwar der Rhein und es ging  auf Zander, aber ich hatte schon mehrfach erlebt, dass über eine Strecke von immerhin 10 Km verteilt zwei Angelkameraden und ich zeitgleich Zander gefangen haben obwohl Stunden vorher Totentanz bei allen war. Wir hatten uns sofort nach dem Fang informiert und die Handys rappelten alle gleichzeitig. Die Fangzeiten stimmten übrigens nie mit den bekannten Beisszeittafeln überein... der Rhein hat seine eigenen Gesetze aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## seatrout61

Denke auch das Bornholm und SH nicht vergleichbar sind, Udo S. und Otto G. sind nicht umsonst von Fehmarn nach Bornholm ausgewandert...aber die Fangmeldungen von dort finde ich klasse.

Mefo59, schau mal in dem Link  den 109cm/11,8kg Lachs, den Otto am 09.März vom Boot gefangen hat


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Den Lachs habe ich gesehen und den anderen auch na da haben wir ja wieder den Wintereinbruch ich werde trotzdem heute den nächsten Anlauf machen.
TL


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> kneew
> Ja sorry
> Der war schon seit 3 oder 4 Wochen weg. Nur die die noch da waren haben an dem Tag 5.65€ gekostet. Und ich finde der brown ghost sieht klasse aus


Ja, finde den auch TOP hab ihn mir anderswo erworben.. (11 u. 15gr.)..


----------



## kneew

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Bei dem Köder ist das Dekor relativ unwichtig...er fängt in verschiedenen Farben und auch Gewichten. Ich fische ihn gern in 19 Gramm, habe aber auch schon live miterlebt, wie er in 15 Gramm eine fette ü70 anleinte. Sieht halt auch verdammt realistisch nach Sandaal aus. Obwohl ich ihn auch fische (meist in dem Natur Tobis Dekor oder in Black Ghost) und im März 19 mal einen Traumtag mit ihm hatte ist er nicht mein Top Favorit, da mir der Lauf etwas zu langweilig ist. Den Ellies ist das aber sicherlich egal, wenn die Sandaale schwärmen...
> *Das vom snapper gepostete Dekor in weiß/pink ist wohl mehr eine Winterfarbe.*


Nach dem jetzigen Wetter  haben wie gefühlt WINTER und da wäre die Farbe genau das RICHTIGE jetzt. Aber leider '_AUSVERKAUFT_'. Was n Pech!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
heute drei Stunden bei allen Wetterlagen die Ostsee durchblinkert, aber es ging gar nichts. War auch der einzige on the Beatch.
TL


----------



## kneew

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> heute drei Stunden bei allen Wetterlagen die Ostsee durchblinkert, aber es ging gar nichts. War auch der einzige on the Beatch.
> TL


Weiter weiter und weiter nur nicht Aufgeben immer dran bleiben..  
Gönn Dir auch mal etwas Ruhe nicht das nachher 'erschöpft' bist, wenn all die vielen Angler an die Küste stürmen weil Silber in Massen geangelt wird. Und Du, eben nicht mehr kannst da zu viel und das täglich los bist bei Wind und Wetter..  ich gucke am Wochenende da die Tage bis dahin weiterhin 'Stürmisch' bleiben was halt nur an der Küste bei uns so ist. *reudiges Wetter* 
*Meerforelle 1959* wärme dich schön auf und mach dir n 'Grog' 

TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ kneew,
mach Dir keine Sorgen, Meerforellen sind meine Leidenschaft und das Angeln an der Ostsee sowieso, ich sag mal: Salzwasser im Blut ;-)) und die damit verbundene Energie ist unerschöpflich bzw.  unausschöpflich. Mh und Grog ist nicht so mein Ding, dann lieber einen heißen Fliederbeersaft ;-))


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ich glaube... ich muss morgen ans Wasser.


----------



## seatrout61

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> heute drei Stunden bei allen Wetterlagen die Ostsee durchblinkert, aber es ging gar nichts. War auch der einzige on the Beatch.
> TL



Ging mir heute genauso, 14.NN, es waren noch 4 andere Angler mit Fliegenpeitsche, Sbiro und Blinker am Start, einer hielt sogar 9 Std. aus, aber es ging einfach nix...gar nix...nada...


----------



## Snapper99

Heute sind die hübschen angekommen 
(aus meinem post damals für 5.6€ oder so das Stück)


----------



## LekkerVis

A propos Otto Gneist, der schreibt zum Thema "Fischmangel" am 24. März: "In den letzten Tagen sind wieder gute Meerforellen gefangen worden, aber es fehlen die Grönländer, der Sommer der letzten Jahre hat keinen Nachwuchs leben gelassen"


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@xxxtomxxx , schöne Rute, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Ostseesilber

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich glaube... ich muss morgen ans Wasser.
> Anhang anzeigen 370887


Moin Tom,
„Petri“ zum neuen Stecken. Mein Team-Partner fischt die auch...sehr schnell und schön straff...aber die relativ kurzen und korklosen Griffe muß man mögen.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit und viele große Fische und damit auch viele schöne Fotos für uns


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute mit einem Kumpel 5 stunden fischen, bei bestem Wetter und Bedingungen. Der Strand war Angelermäßig gut besucht. Bis auf eine im Drill ausgestiegene Meefo gibt es nichts zu melden. Aber war trotzdem schön, wahrscheinlich waren heute alle los, die den Wetterbericht für Morgen gesehen haben. Aber ab nächste wird es ja Wettermäßig besser und die Silbernen bekommen ihren Schub.
TL


----------



## tomxxxtom

Falls ihr es noch nicht kennt...
Es ist ein Zweischlaufenwurf.  






War Nullnummer aber was sollte man erwarten wenn man mit eine "gekürzte"( die 13cm. kürzung war für den damaligen Besitzer bestimmt sehr schmerzhaft) Hardy Graphite Deluxe fischt. 
Schönes Teil aber nix für mich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute habe ich zwei Strände befischt, insgesamte Verweildauer 7 Stunden bei bestem Wetter und guten Bedingungen. Fazit, zwei Anfasser und zwei 42 er , die wieder schwimmen durften. Alles in allem ein schöner entspannter Tag mit viel Vitamin D pur.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Ich habe heute meine 15. NN gezogen...es werden bereits Wetten abgeschlossen, ob ich diese Saison überhaupt noch eine Mefo fange, wenn ihr mir ständig am Wochenende die Fische vor der Nase wegfangt...überschlägig noch 10 Versuche, bis ich wieder in den Vereinsgewässern aufschlage...Aal, Schleie, Zander...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei mir wird es noch ein paar Trips Meer als 10 geben, bin fest davon überzeugt das, das dicke Ende in Sachen Fisch erst noch kommt


----------



## inselkandidat

Das dicke Ende hing heute bei mir am anderen Ende der Leine,  eine wahnsinnig fette  offshore - Forelle,  die sich leider im ersten Sprung wieder verabschiedete..
Ein Fisch, den man vom Strand sehr sehr selten ans Band, und noch seltener auch gelandet bekommt..Sehr ärgerlich!  
Die 72er, die heute noch hingenblieb, sah sehr sehr schmächtig dagegen aus 


Maximale Erfolge an alle da draussen


----------



## kneew

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Das dicke Ende hing heute bei mir am anderen Ende der Leine,  eine wahnsinnig fette  offshore - Forelle,  die sich leider im ersten Sprung wieder verabschiedete..
> Ein Fisch, den man vom Strand sehr sehr selten ans Band, und noch seltener auch gelandet bekommt..Sehr ärgerlich!
> Die 72er, die heute noch hingenblieb, sah sehr sehr schmächtig dagegen aus
> 
> 
> Maximale Erfolge an alle da draussen


Stimmt hatten die beiden letzten male jetzt auch zwei Ü60er aber sehr 'schlauchig' und solche Fische kann man nicht entnehmen auch wenn die das Maß hatten aber vom Zustand nee, nee.. Schwimmen auch beide wieder und sollen erst mal sich *FETT* fressen.  Gingen beide auf Sbiro mit Salmon (Pattegrisen) Fliege.

Letztes Wochenende in SH (bei Top Wetter) sind einpaar schöne Silberbaren gefangen worden.. **Glückwunsch** an die jenigen.. 

Jetzt die kommenden Tage siehts ja auch bei uns an der Küste -versprechend aus. Mal 

TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
heute habe ich nur einen Kurztripp gemacht, irgendwie habe ich heute im Sch......wetterloch gestanden. Regen und Hagel im Wechsel. Dann noch einen Inliner an Neptun gespendet und obendrauf eine Perücke produziert. Ich würde schreiben das war nicht mein Tag, aber Morgen ist ein neuer 
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Ja, aber ab Morgen und die nächsten Tage ist wieder Nordost angesagt, bevor es nächste Woche wieder wärmer wird.
War eigentlich morgen auf Nordwest eingestellt und hatte schon nen Spot ins Auge gefasst, aber nun ???


----------



## kneew

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ab Morgen und die nächsten Tage ist wieder Nordost angesagt, bevor es nächste Woche wieder wärmer wird.
> War eigentlich morgen auf Nordwest eingestellt und hatte schon nen Spot ins Auge gefasst, aber nun ???


Ging mir nach gestern auch so zwecks überlegung heute fischen zu fahren.. Der Wind dreht sich des öfteren hin oder her und es nervt irgendwie auch.__ Aber was soll's werde dennoch los heute denn warten bis nächste Woche? Bis es wärmer wird? Nööö! Man weiß ja nie was einem am Wasser erwartet. Jedenfalls immer nur auf 'Schönwetter' abwarten bringt einem auch nichts man muss eben wie *Meerforelle 1959* raus egal ob Regen/Hagel egal Hauptsache Hände nass machen und sich im Wasser wohlfühlen angepannt sein beim Kurbeln wenn der Köder unter der Wasseröberfläche fightet in der Hoffnung auf Silber.. 

Denn mal Jungs & Mädels Petri Heil und TL 

Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja Kneew, da bin ich zu 100% bei Dir. Die Haken sind geschärft, die Sachen sind gepackt. Wetter spielt nicht so eine große Rolle, gibt nur falsche Bekleidung  werde mich nachher mit meinem Angelkumpel in der Lübecker Bucht treffen, ist nicht mein Hausrevier aber ist das "Hausgewässer" von meinem Kumpel , der sich dort sehr gut auskennt. Ich bin gespannt, Bericht folgt.
Dann mal Petri und was schönes Silbernes in der richtigen Größe
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Ich gehe heute auch noch los...habe 2 Spots ins Auge gefasst...bis später.


----------



## Snapper99

Ist einem von euch das schonmal aufgefallen?  alle aus der neuen Lieferung sehen so aus.
Die sehen verpennt aus...villeicht stehen die Mefos ja drauf.
Angeln konnte ich nicht die Tage. Klausuren und kein Auto.

Petri Allen Fänger (innen).

Und TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Tja heute ging mal gar nichts. Zwei Spots befischt und null Kontakt. Wettermäßig war es gut, aber der Wasserstand war zu niedrig und der Wind fast null. Nun gut, ist ebenso in diesem Frühjahr bei mir, Morgen wird die nächste Rakete gezündet. 
TL


----------



## kneew

Ja nee bei uns war auch nichts vom gestrigen Wind und der Wind von heute Früh noch aus NW bft 4-3 konnte man vergessen zu viel Aufgewühltes da hätte man auch keine Farbe erkennen können leider nichts zumachen. Haben auch nicht geangelt angekommen voller Vorfreude aber dann Blick auf's Wasser und schwupps wieder umgekehrt sollte heute nicht sein. Sonne schien dafür heute den ganzen Tag lang obwohl laut (Windfinder) keine Sonne vorgesehen war. Morgen brechen wir auch nochmal auf.. Mal schauen aber dafür hab ich meine _Neue_ Köder _Bestellung_ aus Holland erhalten und das tröstet einen dann nach so einem kurz Tripp/Tag dann auch gleich wieder.. 
Der Wind hier bei uns ist echt mies auch noch die nächsten Tage bis in die nächste Woche rein - viel NO und NNO bääh

Grüße an euch @ll und an den jenigen der Klausuren schreibt


----------



## tomxxxtom

Mal wieder schöne Nullnummer.


----------



## seatrout61

Ihr ahnt es sicherlich...16.NN...mit 4 anderen Mitanglern geteiltes Leid...aber mal wieder einen angenehmen längeren Anglerschnack gehalten...der unser aller Leid für die letzten 2 Jahre bestätigt.

Auflandig NO2 hat sich als Ententeich erwiesen...morgen zunehmend auf 3 und dann wird wieder angegriffen...muss mal schauen, wo es hingeht, aber es bestätigt sich ja hier, das es überall schlecht läuft, egal ob FL, ECK oder HL.

Snapper99, die gehören so und müssen Panik im Auge haben...sonst beisst die Mefo nicht!


----------



## inselkandidat

Es läuft gut, scheinbar nicht im Westen


----------



## Rheinangler

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ihr ahnt es sicherlich...16.NN...mit 4 anderen Mitanglern geteiltes Leid...aber mal wieder einen angenehmen längeren Anglerschnack gehalten...der unser aller Leid für die letzten 2 Jahre bestätigt.
> 
> Auflandig NO2 hat sich als Ententeich erwiesen...morgen zunehmend auf 3 und dann wird wieder angegriffen...muss mal schauen, wo es hingeht, aber es bestätigt sich ja hier, das es überall schlecht läuft, egal ob FL, ECK oder HL.
> 
> Snapper99, die gehören so und müssen Panik im Auge haben...sonst beisst die Mefo nicht!



....vermutlich wäre es besser, wenn die Köder doch nenn verführerischen Augenaufschlag hätten und rote Lippen - dann würde aus auch wieder besser laufen mit den Fängen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate für heute... 4 Std Null und nichts. N/O Wind war ok, die Welle grenzwertig befischbar. Wasserstand hat auch gepasst, tja die Silbernen Diven;-))) vor 30 Jahren wäre ich mit der Brandungsangeln zum Aalangeln losgezogen, aber da die ja leider nicht Meer da sind..... Vielleicht traf ja heute der Spruch zu, bei Ost und Nord geh selten fort..... aber das stimmt auch nicht immer..... 
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Auflandiger Wind und Welle waren bei NO2-3 perfekt...und eine untermaßige hatte tatsächlich Erbarmen mit mir, mich entschneidert und meine NN-Serie beendet...aber erst nachdem ich vom Inliner mit Springer auf nen gelb/grünen Eitz Fly gewechselt habe.

Nächste Woche geht es weiter.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na dann mal Petri Seatrout, dann hast Du den gordischen Knoten endlich zerschlagen. Ich mach jetzt auch ein Break und werde nächste Woche wieder los düsen.
TL


----------



## kneew

Moin,  
Waren ja gestern auch wieder los und was soll ich sagen, Top Wetter Sonne das Wasser leicht getrübt vom vorigen Tag noch eher der Rest was vom letzten Tag noch zurück blieb. Wind kam aus NO 3 bft also schön von schräg auflandig und keine 15 min am Wasser war die Rute vom Kumpel krumm hab seine Rufe nicht so wirklich gehört wie auch wenn die Mütze über beide Ohren lag..  Jedenfalls bin ich Ihm zu eile gekommen meine Rute fix abgelegt und den Fisch gekeschert. Es war Silber aber auch glatte 44cm tja dieser kleine 'Struller' schwimmt auch wieder. Mein Kumpel war dann wieder (Motivierter)  Er meinte noch tolles Gefühl wenn es in der Rutenspitze zuckt genau eben ein schönes Gefühl 'zuck, zuck'.. Keine 10min später hörte ich wieder ein lautes Rufen kurzer Blick nach links und ich sah wie es Silber aus dem Wasser sprang 1x 2x 3x boah dachte ich wieso (Er) mein Kumpel stande wie verwurzelt mit den Knöcheln im Wasser und kurbelte wie ein Held *lach* ich raus aus dem Wasser Ihm wieder zur eile und dieses Mal hat er selbst den Kescher von seinem Rücken geriessen und schwupps war das Silber in seinem Kescher ein lautes 'Jaaaaaaaaa Man endlich' war nur von Ihm zu hören. Was die beiden älteren Leute die am Strand nach wie so oft am Boden gesucht, wohl gedacht haben müssen als Er so laut schrie.. Tolles blankes Silber 58cm fett und geblutet wie n Sch.... hat den Haken so derbe insich verschlungen das der Fisch am Land naja Ihr wisst was ich meine.
Dachte mir nur so hmmm mein Köder will wohl niemand haben bin doch so gut gerüstet  hab mit Kupfer-Rot gefischt wegen der Sonne naja die Fische die Er fing hat er beide auf dem 'Grizzly Tornado' gefangen (Grün-Weiß-Orange) in 22gr. Unser Erfolgs Köder vom letzten Jahr da wo wir zusammen im April diese 'Goldene Std' hatten mit den 5x Meerforellen innerhalb von 30min alle 5 über 55cm manchmal ist es eben so. Hab dann von Kupfer-Rot auf Sandaal Motoroil gewechselt, nach einpaar Würfen hat ich für den kurzen Moment die Rute krumm ein kurzer hüpfer aus dem Wasser ganz nachdem 'Motto' huuhhuu schau mal und zack weg war der Fisch sollte gestern nichts für mich dabei sein.. Aber umso mehr habe ich mich für Ihn gefreut da Er ja sonst mir meistens zusieht wenn ich Fische fange *lach* dieses Mal habe ich Ihm zugesehen und musste mir dann paar Sprüche gefallen lassen hahahahaha.. Jetzt sind erst mal zwei Ruhetage angelegt und am Sonntag schauen wir mal weiter spätestens nächste Woche soll ja auch wärmer werden.

Jungs & Mädels euch n schönes Wochenende für die jenigen die Fischen gehen viel Erfolg und stramme Leinen.. 

Grüße


----------



## Windfinder

Ich war gestern zum Sonnenaufgang auch los gewesen. Wind und Wellen sollten laut vorhersage passen. Naja, am Spot angekommen, Welle und sehr trübe Brühe. Eigentlich hätte ich gleich umdrehen sollen. Aber die Zeit war nicht da. 
Ich bin auch noch von dem Frühjahr enttäuscht. Es war noch nichts größeres dabei gewesen. Kein Vergleich zum letzten Jahr.


----------



## seatrout61

Bei auflandigem Wind trübt das Wasser mehr oder weniger stark ein, ich Wechsel dann auf Schockfarben... in dickster Brühe habe ich keine 15m vom Ufer meinen größten Küstendorsch 66cm gefangen...tagsüber...ich hatte nicht ernsthaft mit Fisch gerechnet und war entsprechend überrascht.


----------



## kneew

Heute siehts Küsten Wetter mäßig echt gut aus wieder.. Sonneschein und Welle aus NO - 3bft (Wasser leicht klar) jedenfalls könnte es so immer sein nur kein Ententeich.  Und für Morgen sieht es genauso weitbleibend aus. Die Sonne machts.

Grüße


----------



## seatrout61

Ja, scheinbar wendet sich das Blatt nun...auf Bornholm kommen richtige Kracher raus


			http://www.din-fangst.dk/forside/fangster
		


Montag geht's bei mir weiter.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Die Verpackung von der Waage lieg noch da


----------



## tomxxxtom

Erste MeFokrümmung(ca. 40) für die Rute.  
Die Rute ist ein wenig zu straff für mich aber die Wurf weite ist einfach WooW.


----------



## Skott

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Die Verpackung von der Waage lieg noch da


Was meinst du damit...?


----------



## tomxxxtom

Nichts.


----------



## Skott

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nichts.


Findest du das lustig??


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ja.


----------



## Skott

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ja.


Habe ich dir etwas getan oder warum bist du so...?


----------



## Professor Tinca

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Erste MeFokrümmung(ca. 40) für die Rute.
> Die Rute ist ein wenig zu straff für mich aber die Wurf weite ist einfach WooW.
> Anhang anzeigen 371592




Welche Lunamis ist das?


----------



## tomxxxtom

S96M 7- 35g.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Und die ist hart?
Was kann die an echtem WG?


----------



## tomxxxtom

Also...Hart  - Jein. Die ist einfach andres als mein Favorit Daiva XR DropShot 2,85.
WG?   
Passt, ich fische mit 19gr. Sandaal und der flieeeeeeiiieeegt. 20-25gr ist das optimale Ködergewicht fur diese Rute.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Danke dir.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Die Verpackung von der Waage lieg noch da





Skott schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit...?


----------



## kneew

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ja, scheinbar wendet sich das Blatt nun...auf Bornholm kommen richtige Kracher raus
> 
> 
> http://www.din-fangst.dk/forside/fangster
> 
> 
> 
> Montag geht's bei mir weiter.


Danke für den Link..  
Da sind aber auch richtig schöne Trümmer dabei man man da haben wir mit unseren vielen mitte 50 - max mitte 60cm nichts zu trumpfen. Aber was da in DK so ans Land gespult wird und das seit Jahren, wäre hier bei uns auch echt mal 'Willkommen'.. Oder auch auf Rügen da sieht man auch des einen oder anderen schöne Große Silberbaren. TOP


----------



## Skott

Ich danke dir Brandungsbrecher !


----------



## seatrout61

Bornholm ist vom Bestand schon speziell, Rest-DK ist IMHO mit unserem vergleichbar, da wird auch nicht besser gefangen....auf Fünen in 2-3 Std. zwar 8 Mefos, aber die Größte mit 38cm.

edit:
Die STO Fyn ist heute zu Ende gegangen, hier die (gar nicht mal so schlechten) Platzierungen
https://www.go-fishing.dk/en/seatrout-open/foraar-fyn-2021/ 
zu den Bildern runterscrollen

Nächstes Wochenende ist STO Jyland dran.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich bin dann gestern spontan nochmal losgedüst, der Plan war die blaue Stunde zu nutzen und wurde auch umgesetzt. Aber die Fische haben nicht mitgespielt, es ging gar nichts, null. Heute ist eine neue Woche und es geht weiter.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ja, scheinbar wendet sich das Blatt nun...auf Bornholm kommen richtige Kracher raus
> 
> 
> http://www.din-fangst.dk/forside/fangster
> 
> 
> 
> Montag geht's bei mir weiter.


Was auffällt, viele Fänge mit Bombarda! Mag ich nicht so gerne, aber scheint recht erfolgreich zu sein. Da ist wohl umdenken angesagt.
Übrigens ist unter den Fängern ein recht alt aussehender Herr. Hut ab!!! Wenn ich in dem Alter noch am oder im Wasser stehen könnte, wäre das Traumhaft.


----------



## minirummi

Dank der vollpfostenregierung in MV werden ich wohl meinen geplanten Trip nach Rügen abschreiben können.....
Jetzt wird einem schon verboten in seinem eigenen Haus zu übernachten......
Gehst noch??????


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute wieder die blaue Stunde mitgenommen, drei Stunden ,bei Ententümpel keinen Kontakt. Verwunderlich war das die Meefos aber ordentlich an der Wasseroberfläche am hüpfen waren. Tja so sin Sie, die silbernen Diven.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Jo, heute wieder die erste NN abgeliefert...1500-1930, also mal später wie sonst...ebenfalls Ententeich und sonnig...kleine Mefos nur an der Oberfläche zu sehen...dafür einige Schweinswale in der Bucht am jagen, einer folgte wohl dem Blinker meines Kollegen bis auf 10-15m Entfernung und verabschiedete sich mit einer beeindruckenden Bugwelle...so nah am Angler/unter Land habe ich die noch nie gesehen.

Morgen gehts weiter.

edit: Hat zufällig jemand die Wassertemps gemessen? BSH sagt für den Bereich FL/ECK 8-10°c, glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## kneew

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Jo, heute wieder die erste NN abgeliefert...1500-1930, also mal später wie sonst...ebenfalls Ententeich und sonnig...kleine Mefos nur an der Oberfläche zu sehen...dafür einige Schweinswale in der Bucht am jagen, einer folgte wohl dem Blinker meines Kollegen bis auf 10-15m Entfernung und verabschiedete sich mit einer beeindruckenden Bugwelle...so nah am Angler/unter Land habe ich die noch nie gesehen.
> 
> Morgen gehts weiter.
> 
> edit: Hat zufällig jemand die Wassertemps gemessen? BSH sagt für den Bereich FL/ECK 8-10°c, glaub ich aber nicht.


Viel Glück dann heute   werden auch wieder los. Wassertemperatur liegt bei uns 7°c, Wind den ganzen Tag aus NO - 3bft + Sonne bei 15°
Bei euch in SH liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 8°c.

An @ll hier vergesst nicht euch ne Bombarde einzupacken zwecks Umdenken.. 

Tight Lines


----------



## LekkerVis

> dafür einige Schweinswale in der Bucht am jagen, einer folgte wohl dem Blinker meines Kollegen



Ohhhhhh GOOOOTTTTT, Horrorvorstellung, wenn der mal versucht das Blech anzustupsen.
Hab mal von einem Angler gehört, der auf Malle einen Delphin unglücklich gehakt hat. Bis sie das Tier befreit hatten, hat der Delphin um sein Leben geschrien, was tatsächlich sehr laut werden kann und seine Gruppe ist ihm nicht von der Pelle gerückt und hat das Boot so lange verfolgt, bis er abgehakt war.


----------



## Lubert

Hatte gestern wieder eine NN Nahe Rostock ( habe noch eine mefo gefangen  ). Daher mal die Frage in die Runde. Gestern habe ich gut zu tun gehabt mit der Welle und wollte wissen ob ihr euch auch zwischen die Buhnen stellt. Ich bin bisher immer da fischen gewesen wo keine sind . Danke schon mal


----------



## Ostseesilber

Es ist völlig egal, ob in deinem Angelbereich Buhnen sind oder nicht. Es gibt jeweils gute und schlechte Plätze mit oder eben auch ohne Buhnen.

Wenn der Wind Richtung Hack tendiert stelle dich ruhig in die Welle. Man watet dann eben nicht so weit oder eben garnicht ein, um kein Vollbad zu riskieren. 
Man muss dann auch nicht einwaten, weil die Fische meist dort beißen, wo die Welle bricht und dass ist nicht weit weg vom Ufer.


----------



## Windfinder

Heute Abend zwei Anfasser. Sonst nix. Bin langsam auch am verzweifeln. Und die ersten Alulatten werden auch schon gefangen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

....auch schon vom Ufer?


----------



## kneew

Gestern war es vom Wetter echt '_Traumhaft_' aber das Wasser es war einfach zu klar, dann der Wind aus NO hat schon um die Mittagszeit hin abgeflacht so das es einem vorkam wie 2Bft keinen Anfasser oder zupfer nichts. Nun ja die nächsten Tage sieht's ja Wetter mässig auch wieder eher unruhig aus, der Wind erscheint aus allen Richtungen und die liebe Sonne mal hier und da. *''*Mal nachgefragt wann und zu welchen Bedingungen geht *Ihr* so zum Fischen bei welcher Wind Richtung und bei wieviel Bft*"* - (*Windstärke*) ?*?*? Also da wo Ihr denkt das es sich lohnt für euch.


----------



## zulu1024

Meistens wenn ich Zeit habe  IN OH kann man da ein wenig flexibler agieren. Eine 3-4bft ist meist perfekt, wenn sie genau auf den Strand trifft. Alte Welle ist immer gut und wenn sich der Wind danach noch hält. Also vorher eine 5-6bft dann 3 oder mindestens 2bft. An manchen Stränden bringt das aber nichts. Z.b bei den Rostocker Hausstränden kann dann noch sehr viel Kraut im Wasser sein, gerade wenn der Wind tage lang ziemlich stark war. Gleiches trifft auch auf den Fehmarnsund zu. Wenn Wind und Welle dann nicht direkt auf den Strand treffen und eher schräg, wird es meist auch nichts. Aber das ist wie gesagt sehr individuell von Strand zu Strand. Trübung ist immer gut, wenn man den Köder noch bis hinter die Trübungskante bekommt. Wasserstände sind auch wichtig - außer vielleicht im Winter. Es gibt Strände, die fahre gar nicht an bei -20cm oder mehr an (Dahme z.b.). Kann man also grob zusammenfassen: Bewegung ist immer gut, entweder durch Strömung oder Wind, Trübung ebenso. Meiner Erfahrung nach auch eher an bedeckten Tagen. Aber jeder hat bestimmt auch schon die anderen extreme erlebt wie bei Ententeich, Spiegelglatt und Sonnenschein. In der Dämmerung kann es auch ruhig Ententeich sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Mal eine Frage an die Profi´s hier , bin selber kein Meerforellen-Angler aber angel auf Regenbogen und Seeforellen im großen Kiessee :

Wie führt man einen Meerforellenköder eigentlich - in welcher Wassertiefe , eher an der Oberfläche?

Wenn man diese Sandaal-Dinger sieht , haben die "Aktion" ? die sehen ja sehr behäbig aus ... "zupft" man die rein?

Und zu guter Letzt : kann man im Dunkeln mit Spinnködern Meerforellen fangen - oder "nur" Dorsche und wie sieht die Nachtführung dann aus?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## zulu1024

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Profi´s hier , bin selber kein Meerforellen-Angler aber angel auf Regenbogen und Seeforellen im großen Kiessee :
> 
> Wie führt man einen Meerforellenköder eigentlich - in welcher Wassertiefe , eher an der Oberfläche?
> 
> Wenn man diese Sandaal-Dinger sieht , haben die "Aktion" ? die sehen ja sehr behäbig aus ... "zupft" man die rein?
> 
> Und zu guter Letzt : kann man im Dunkeln mit Spinnködern Meerforellen fangen - oder "nur" Dorsche und wie sieht die Nachtführung dann aus?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> R.S.



Die Wassertiefe ist in Wurfweite meist nur um die 2m tief und der Köder daher für die Fische immer Sichtbar. Meerforellenköder leiert man nur ein da die Köder schon ihren eigenen lauf haben. Variieren kann man im Tempo und auch einen Spinstop von 2 - 3 sec einlegen. Manchmal bringt auch leichtes zupfen etwas (2-3 mal in folge dabei immer weiter kurbeln). 

Dorsche habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gefangen. Meine letzten beiden vor 2 Jahren. Vor 5 Jahren war eigentlich immer ein Dorsch in der Dämmerung drin. Ich habe aber seit dem auch meine Köder umgestellt - Vorher Snap (20&25g) und Thor (18 &24g) nun eher kleine Blinker und Durchläufer mit 12 & 15g, wenn es der Wind denn zulässt. Ansonsten auch den 19g Sandeel. Die leichten Köder laufen eher Oberflächennah. Ich habe im Dunklen schon Meerforellen fangen können. Am besten wenn Mondlicht durchkommt. Mit Schwarzen Ködern war ich bis jetzt noch nicht erfolgreich, aber mit UV aktiven. Ich habe im dunklen mal einen 20g Boss Blinker versehentlich verkehrt herum montiert, ist mir erst im Nachhinein aufgefallen, jedenfalls lief der Köder sehr tief dadurch und teilweise hatte er auch Bodenkontakt vor einer Sandbank. 3 stattliche Dorsche wurden es am ende, dabei mein bisher größter vom Land aus gefangener mit 67cm. Dies ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her. Keine Ahnung wie es um den Dorschbestand gerade bestellt ist. "Früher" war eher mit Dorsch zu rechnen als mit einer Meerforelle. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls jetzt anders herum.


----------



## seatrout61

Habe ich doch gestern glatt vergessen hier meine 2. NN zu melden, fange wieder von vorne an zu zählen...

Ich gehe auch los, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, also auch bei bescheideneren Bedingungen und Fangausichten...die Fische sind ja immer im Wasser und beissen leider auch bei vermeintlich guten Bedingungen NICHT...von daher ist es IMHO egal...nur Regen mag ich persönlich nicht (zwischendurch mal nen Schauer ist ok).

Köderführung ist bei mehr auch eher oberflächennah, lieber zu leicht als zu schwer. Anfänger machen häufig den Fehler zu schwer zu fischen, weil sie damit weiter werfen können, das ist zwar richtig, aber eben auch hängerträchtig und bedeutet häufigeren Köderverlust...mit 15-20g ist man gut dabei...mein leichtester hat 10g (Pilgrim) und der schwerste Blinker 30g (Snaps), beide kommen so gut wie gar nicht zum Einsatz.

Meine neue Sustain 4000FI (ist oft ausverkauft, bevor ich keine mehr bekomme...) ist gerade gekommen und wird gleich mit Schnur befüllt, mal schauen ob ich morgen zum Testen komme.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute bin ich mit meinem Kumpel auf die Sonneninsel gefahren. Bedingungen waren Anfangs sehr gut , Wassertrübung ecpp. der gelb grüne Snap 25 Gramm wurde sehr viel attakiert und die Fische waren im Kampfmodus. Eine durfte mit nach Hause, zum Nachmittag drehte der Wind dann auf und das war es dann. Aber alles in allen ein gelungener Trip , endlich mal wieder wie in alten Zeiten.
TL


----------



## kneew

@*zulu1024 *
Danke für deinen sehr schönen Bericht. Und ja ich erkenne das wir da so gleich stehen was die Bedingungen angeht und auch die Köder in Gewichten. 

@*Rheinspezie*
Im Dunkeln auf Meerforelle fischen kann aber muss nicht unbedingt sein da es auch etwas 'problematisch' wird, zwecks Wirbel / Notknot der am Vorfach dran ist und diesen meistens im 'Dunkeln' sich dauernt in den Spitzenring zieht das 'Nervt' natürlich im Dunkeln da man seinen Köder ja nicht im Dunkeln sehen kann und man auch nicht dauernt mit einer Kopflampe on im oder am Wasser steht. Es gibt sicher 'Abhilfe' in dem man sich eine (mittlere Gummikugel auf das vor dem geschalteten Wirbel draufzieht so das man dann weiß, dass das Vorfach da ist und man nicht weiter Kurbeln brauch. Ist aber irgendwie schon nervig darauf zuachten wann ist mein Köder so nah, das ich die Rute nur noch Anheben muss und das Vorfach ist aus dem Wasser. Da fischt es sich im 'hellen' schon um einiges entspannter. (Wenn ich im Dunkeln fische dann nur so und an meinem Vorfach hängt noch eine Springerfliege 'Red Tag' kleine Schwarze Fliege mit einem Roten UV Schwänzel und mein Durchlaufköder ist in der Farbe Schwarz / Rot-Schwarz oder wie auch *zulu1024 *erwähnt ein UV Farbender Köder. Dorsch an der Küste ? Mit viel Glück vielleicht in den vielen Jahren zuvor also (damals), ging Dorsch so fast immer vom Ufer oder mittem im Wasser aber die Zeiten sind vorbei leider weil wie hier auch schon 'erwähnt wurde' hatte man immer den Dorsch auch 'geziehlt' an jedem Abend in der Dunkelheit. Man kann es dennoch probieren (ich werde es nächste / übernächste) Woche mal versuchen von (17 Uhr an noch etwas auf Meerforelle probieren und kurz vor knapp es Dunkel wird auf Dorsch bis 22 Uhr).. Versprechen tue ich mir davon nichts aber mein 'innerer' sagt versuche es mal alles geht nichts muss.

@*Meerforelle 1959*
Petri und schöne Foto's..  

So dann macht euch n entspannten und da wo die Welle nicht so hart den Strand trifft, an die jenigen Tight Lines.


----------



## Rheinangler

....Dorsch in dunkeln geht immer noch - zumindest im letzten Herbst noch. Ich habe es allerdings nur kurz im dunkeln versucht, weil Frauchen in der Ferienwohnung schon ungeduldig wurde. In der Dunkelheit hat es nicht lang gedauert, bis ich auf einen lebhaften UV - roten Köder 2 Dorsche gefangen habe. Allerdings keine Riesen - aber da wäre auf jeden Fall noch mehr gegangen. Habe vielleicht ne halbe Stunde im Dunkeln gefischt.


----------



## Sepp Meier

Also zur richtigen Jahreszeit geht Dorsch vom Ufer in der Dämmerung auf jeden Fall immernoch gut. Ich denke noch etwas wärmeres Wasser wäre optimal, könnte aber auch jetzt schon gehen. Aber "gut" meint in diesem Fall nur die Quantität und nicht die Qualität... Die Größe kratzt meistens eher so am Mindestmaß und dann ist an einem Dorsch wirklich noch nichts dran.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Also was die Dorschangelei vom Ufer betrifft, habe ich in den Monaten Oktober /November am späten Nachmittag immer mal wieder Dorsche gefangen und in beachtlichen Größen. Ich erinnere mich an letztes Jahr, da waren Sie auf einmal wie aus dem nichts da. Ich bekam einen heftigen Biss und es war vom Verhalten gleich klar das es ein Dorsch war. Der Hammer war das er im Drill von seinen Kollegen begleitet wurde bis vor die Rutenspitze. Da schauten mich ganz schön viele Dorschkulleraugen an. Mir gelang binnen kürzester drei von Ihnen zu fangen und alle hatten eine Größe zwischen 60 und 65 cm, der Hammer und genauso schnell waren Sie auch wieder weg. Aber selbst um Mittagszeit bei strahlenden Sonnenschein gab es schon Dorsch im Frühjahr, allerdings nur Einzelgänger.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Es war sooo eine schone Trübungskante und ich habe mich entschieden die 28g. Blinker zu vergessen. :/
Mit 18g. gegen 17 knoten Wind kann man nicht "gewinnen". 




Nach ca. halbe Stunde  -  Abbruch.



Auf dem Rückweg bin kurz nach Bülk gefahren und DASDA!!! entdeckt 











Also ik kann verstehen das die Künstler Corona Hilfe brauchen und Gemeinde Strande war so... naja... Hilfsbereit, aber hier ?!!!



Die Möwen sind bestimmt sehr glücklich eine neue Kackstelle zu haben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ tomxxxtom,
mein Kumpel hatte gestern auch nur 20 Gr Blinker und Sandaal Inliner mit, die gingen gar nicht weil sie hochgetrieben worden. Ich hatte zum Glück mein komplettes Besteck auf 25 Gr gewechselt und die haben gereicht. Na in Bülk sah das ja nicht so Fischig aus, wo war denn die Trübungskante, wieder in Dänisch Nienhof?


----------



## tomxxxtom

Jepp.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Wenn nichts mehr geht...snaps 25 Gr oder auch mal 30er...aber der Schnurbogen limitiert dann die Angelei...
War der spot vom ersten Bild auflandig Tom?


----------



## Ostseesilber

....ah sehe grade...Südküste Eck-Bay...also Wind von links 45 Grad voll auf die 12


----------



## tomxxxtom

Schräg von Links. Guck mal Windfinder c.a 16 Uhr. Heute.


----------



## seatrout61

Auf der anderen Seite war es auch nicht besser, 1. Strand voll mit Anglern ohne Fänge und ich habe mir eine ruhigere Ecke gesucht und auch gefunden, leider ohne Ergebnis.

3.NN.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Tom, jo von den Sanp in grellen Farben bei eingetrübten Wasser bin ich auch absoluter Fan. 
@ seatrout61, Hatte heute auch mehrmals den Gedanken los zu düsen, werde aber Morgen wieder los düsen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Snap natürlich


----------



## seatrout61

WE mache ich Angelpause und kümmere mich um Haus/Garten/Autos...aber Montag bin ich wieder dabei...haste schon meinen Bericht zur Sustain gelesen?...war heute das erstemal mit am Wasser.


----------



## kneew

Ja Wetter sieht hier auch nicht anders aus.. 
WNW Wind ist auch nicht sehr schön bei 4bft bei 3bft ist es angenehmer und '*Snaps*' hab ich gar keine mehr jedenfalls nichts vergleichbares in den höheren Gew.  So siehts hier bis Samstag aus also wieder einmal erst ab Sonntag wieder los. Kommende nächste Woche siehts auch wieder '_Freundlicher_' aus. Schauen wir mal.
Habt n schönes Wochenende macht euch nützlich  helft euren Frauen macht den Garten / Haus / Autos hübsch geht Angeln wer Zeit und Lust dafür hat. Ansonsten bis die Tage und denkt dran 'nur wer  der fängt'..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Das sieht aber sehr gut und Fischverdächtig aus, ich bleibe ja dabei, Welle bringt Forelle und deshalb werde ich nachher in das Auge des Sturms meine Runden ziehen  
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo Seatrout 61 habe ich gelesen, ich nutzen die Sustian ja auch schon sehr lange, allerdings reicht mir eine 2500er vollkommen aus, aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache, die in Verbindung mit meiner Sportex ist im wahrsten Sinner des Wortes eine Waffe


----------



## Ostseesilber

...absolut fischbar und es wird weniger zum Nachmittag


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin, an meinem Hausstrand sah es heute Fischbar aus, noch ausreichend angetrübt und alte Welle, Wasserstand und Wind waren auch ok. Aber es war sehr zäh, den ersten Kontakt hatte ich nach 4 Stunden. Dann den ersten bis eine dreiviertel Stunde später, gerade mal eine 40er , aber Rabatz gemacht wie eine große und ordentlich aus dem Wasser gesprungen, schwimmt wieder. Dann gleich danach einen besseren Biss, die wollte aber nicht hängen bleiben. Eine Viertelstunde der nächste Biss und wieder weg. Dann 30 Minuten später wieder Biss und hing, wieder eine knappe 40er , die auch wieder schwimmt und dann war der Spuk vorbei. Hat dann auch gereicht, sechs Stunden , Sonne, Wind und Fisch, Anglerherz was willst Du "Meer". TL


----------



## tomxxxtom

Bei mir war ein andere Art von Spuk  

Tauchstation Sandbank 


Dive! Dive! Dive!















Ein 5 Minuten Spektakel so ca. 15 Wellen und ich war Nass und mein GoPro hat das wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt.(es wird sich morgen zeigen).
Schon krass.


----------



## Sepp Meier

War heute auch unterwegs, Südseite Eckernförder Bucht. War gut befischbar, etwas Welle, sah lecker aus. Aber kein (Fisch-)Schwanz weit und breit...


----------



## Windfinder

Ich bin spontan auch noch mal los heute. Hätte Ich mal den Spiro eingepackt. Ich hatte etliche Nachläufer bis vor die Füsse im Knie tiefem Wasser. Aber zupacken wollten die süßen nicht. Im Endeffekt konnte ich eine 45er fangen. Hätte aber ein Traumtag werden können. 
Ach ja, nicht unerwähnt sollte ich die zwei Alulatten lassen die ich gerissen habe.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Die MeFos werden langsam smart.
Schone Mefolatte.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin, bei uns zum Anfang Bedingungen ähnlich wie bei Tom. An Einwaten war nicht zu denken. 4 bis 5 Bft, die Trübungskante jedoch im Schnitt 30 m vor dem Ufer. Die konnte man mit entsprechendem Equipment auch überwerfen. Da der Wind genau auf die 12 kam hatten wir keine Probleme mit dem Schnurbogen.
Am frühen Abend änderten sich die Bedingungen und man konnte sich ca. 10 m vom Ufer einen Stein suchen. Nachwie vor jedoch keine Kontakte, keine Nachläufer und auch keine Sichtungen. Ca. 18.30 Uhr auf volle Wurfweite bei mir ein Einschlag aus dem "off". Habe die Elli um die 5 m gedrillt....und ausgestiegen. 2 Würfe später wieder voller Einschlag als gäbe es kein Morgen. Dachte gleich an 50 plus, 4 m vor mir sah ich dann, dass die Süße höchstens 45 cm hatte. Dann stieg sie aus. Mit einem Mal sind die Ellies links bei meinem Kumpel. Rute voll krumm. Die Forelle springt aus dem Wasser...und verabschiedet sich im Sprung...ja die war besser. Mein Kumpel hatte keinen inliner montiert, was nach unserer Erfahrung den Verlust im Sprung erhöht.
Mein nächster Wurf geht also gleich leicht nach links...die Fische ziehen offensichtlich von rechts nach links. Schöner weiter Wurf...5 mal schnell gekurbelt... Spinnstop...1,2,3....rumms, die Ellie sitzt und kämpft wie eine Große. Als ich sie im Kescher habe überlege ich kurz...aber die alte Regel:" Musst du überlegen, ist sie zu klein" stimmt oft also abgehakt und Küsschen und zurück ins Wasser.
Mehr Kontakte gibts leider nicht...aber einen traumhaften Sonnenuntergang. Anbei ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute mit meinem Kumpel noch einmal auf der Sonneninsel mit dem fast ersten Büchsenlicht. Die Bedingungen waren nicht so. Wasser relativ klar und der Wasserstand naja. Egal wir haben es trotzdem versucht. Es gab ein paar Nachläufer und wer glaubt es kaum, die Alulatten sind da. Mein Kumpel konnte auch einen Fangen. Um die Mittagszeit dreht der Wind auf und es wurde richtig kalt. Den Trip haben wir dann mit lecker Fischbrötchen und einem kühlen Blonden abgeschlossen.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Horniealarm - 2 Alulatten hatten Appetit, sonst nix.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
die Bedingungen sahen gut aus heute Nachmittag und der Wind sollte noch zulegen. Tja und jetzt sind Sie in Massen da, die Alulatten. 5 habe ich mitgenommen. Gegen 1830Uhr bin ich dann gegangen. Eine Stunde später funkte mich ein Angelkollege nebst Bild an. So nach dem Motto, hättest man noch bleiben sollen und im Anhang war eine schöne 55er Mefo. Mir haben die drei Stunden im NO Wind gereicht. Das Wasser war wärmer als die Luft. 
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ha muss mich verbessern und bei der Mefo erhöhen auf 65 cm


----------



## Windfinder

Ich bin heute früh kurz zur Arbeit, nach dem Rechten schauen und dann ab ans Wasser. Am Parkplatz angekommen, galt der erste Blick der Ostsee. Mist,  Windstill und keine Wellen. Doch pünktlich zum Windrichtungswechsel stand ich im Wasser. Und was soll ich sagen, Dritter Wurf und zack die Rute ist krum! Nach spannenden Drill liegt eine 64er im Kescher! Jawoll endlich! Ca 20 Würfe später Zack Rute wieder krumm. Die ist kleiner. Trotzdem kämpft sie super. 45er gelandet! Traumhaft! Dann war ne Stunde Ruhe. Abgesehen von einem hornhecht. Der zählt aber nicht. Ich bin dann ca 100m weiter zu einem anderen Spot. Wollte dort eigentlich nur noch die letzten Würfe machen. Doch gleich beim dritten Wurf, Rute krum. Doch nur kurz dran. Beim einkurbeln kommen ca drei Nachläufer. Also nochmal gleiche Stelle anwerfen! Und zack Rute krum! Schöner Drill und ne 47er liegt im Kescher! Drei Fische! Yes! Mehr darf ich nicht! Der Tag heute entschädigt für das schlechte Frühjahr. Ich sollte die Sasion beenden!


----------



## Ostseesilber

...was für eine Sternstunde....fettes Petri


----------



## kneew

... Goldener Tag Petri manchmal ist das Wetter auch ohne Wind und Welle erfolgreich. Top!


----------



## Windfinder

Der Wind drehte rechtzeitig auf ost/nordost. Wie geschrieben, als ich am parkplatz ankam, war noch Flaute. Zu meinem Spot waren es noch ca 2,5 km. Als ich dann im Wasser stand, gtehte der Wind auf. Vielleicht war genau das der ausschlaggebende Punkt!?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich brauche mal Hilfe und habe diesbezüglich ein Frage. Ich habe heute gefühlt meine 10 Perücke geworfen. Mein Kumpel meint die Spule auf der Welle hat zu viel und ich solle eine der Unterlegscheiben auf die Welle legen, damit die Spule nicht zu viel Schlupf hat. Ich fische mit einer Shimano Sustian 2500. Wäre gut wenn ich einen Tipp erhalten könnte. Vielleicht noch zur Schnur, ich fische mit einer 8 fach geflochtenen 13er Schnur von Balzer. 
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Versuche mal das!? Kurz bevor dein Blinker auf das Wasser aufschlägt, klappst den Bügel um. Somit hast du nicht soviel, bis gar keine Lasche Schnur. Meistens entstehen die Schlaufen bei den ersten Kurbel Umdrehungen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Das kann natürlich verschiedene Ursachen haben. Ich hatte zuerst auf einer 3000 Luvias (alte Größe) eine Stroft GTP S3 und hatte nur Probleme. Schlaufen an allen Ecken und Enden.
Wir sind dann alle Mann zur daiwa 8 Braid Tournament (chartreuse, 0,12mm, 8,9 kg)„übergelaufen“. Die letzten 3 Spulen habe ich die nochmal etwas besser versiegelte 8 Braid Tournament Evo (chartreuse 0,12mm, 8,6 kg) gefischt.
Beide sind sehr geile Schnüre. Ich habe überhaupt keine Schlaufen mehr.
Die evo ist mit einer certate 4000 D-C ein Weitwurfträumchen.

Da es nmM nicht nur auf Rolle bzw. Schnur, sondern auf die Kombi aus beidem ankommt, müsstest du ggf. etwas herumprobieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie sich deine shimi mit der Schnur verträgt, wobei sie beim Kumpel auf einer TP 2500 auch sehr gut funktioniert. Das könnte ja schon so ähnlich sein wie deine sustain.

Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich den Blinker im Wurf verfolge und kurz vorm auftreffen die Schnur mit dem Finger stoppe, über die Spulenkante lege und dann mit der linken Hand den Bügel umlege.
Das wäre dann der Ansatz vom Windfinder. Keine Probleme mehr...auch nicht bei windigen Verhältnissen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Windfinder und Ostseesilber. Erst einmal recht viel Dank für eure Tipps. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das Perücken nicht zu meinem anglerischen Vokabular gehört haben, so nach dem Motto was sind das?? ich habe mich schon gefragt ob ich dies Jahr zu blöd zum auswerfen bin, unfassbar. Nun gut das mit der Unterlegscheibe lass ich, aber die Schnur werde ich definitiv  Morgen wechseln lassen bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens. 
Tja und so war der heutige Angeltag etwas kurz gehalten. Bedingungen waren soweit ok, aber keine Fische vor Ort. Nun gut, wenn die Rollen morgen neu besohlt sind, dann geht in die nächste Runde.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Ich hatte mit der Sustain noch keine Perücke, JOF X8 selbst aufgespult (war vorher auf meiner InfinityQ), Schnurbild war wie in der Beschreibung perfekt gerade, laut Beschreibung veränderst du durch +/- der Scheiben das Schnurbild vorn bzw, hinten mehr, also ungleichmäßig. 

Allerdings habe ich die Spule nur bis genau unter diese goldene schräge Kante gefüllt, hast du mehr drauf gefüllt, wird das der Grund sein. 

Schlupf halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, die Rolle wird ja so beworben, dass auch bei ganz geöffneter Bremse die Spule auch im Drill nicht wackelt.


----------



## kneew

So wie @lle hier (*Windfiner*, *Ostseesilber*, *setrout61*) es geschrieben haben.  ich selbst Fische mit der Biomaster FB 2500, Stradic Ci4+ 2500, Twin Power 2500 nur einmal bei jeder Rolle mal eine Perücke gehabt eben mal n schweren Köder geworfen stramm aufgekurbelt und fertig seitdem nie wieder irgendwelche Perücken gehabt. Hab aber bei allen Rollen auch die Schnüre gewechselt sowie 'Du - _Meerforelle 1959_' auf Balzer 8fach 0,10mm (8KG) gibts leider nicht mehr warum auch immer.. Vom alten Strelow..

Gute Nacht


----------



## Rheinangler

Es kann auch grundsätzlich am Wickelverhalten der Rolle liegen, wobei die Sustain eigentlich kein Problem schaffen dürfte. Ich hatte gaaanz früher Rollen, die ohne Wormshaft Hub liefen. Dadurch hatte man keine richtige Kreuzwicklung auf der Spule, was auf jeden Fall die Bildung von Perücken stark begünstigt hat. Erkennbar war das am Wickelbild auf der Spule - die Schnur wurde nicht gleichmäßig auf der Spule verteilt sondern hatte zwei deutlich erkennbare Wülste, einen am oberen Rand und einen am unteren Spulenrand. Moderne, deutlich teurere Rollen haben dieses Problem aber eigentlich nicht mehr.

Ein Faktor ist Gegenwind beim fischen - fischt man mit relativ leichten Ködern, sollte man auf jeden Fall immer konzentriert sein und die Schnur kurz vorm auftreffen des Köders vorsichtig abstoppen, damit sich diese bestmöglich streckt und strafft. Ansonsten drückt der Wind schnell einen relativ losen Bauch in die ausgeworfene Schnur. Der fehlende Gegendruck begünstigt die Perückenbildung.

Wenn man beim automatischen Umklappen des Bügels nach dem Wurf die Schnur nicht leicht mit den Fingern strafft, hat man auch gute Chancen auf eine Perücke. Das geht zwar 90 Mal gut, aber beim 91 Mal hat man dann so eine elendige Schlaufe auf der Spule, die dann oftmals zur Perücke nach dem Auswurf mutiert. 

Ein weiterer Risikofaktor kann das eintwitchen von leichten Ködern sein - dabei kann sich auch immer mal eine kleine Schlinge auf der Spule aufschieben, was dann beim nächsten Wurf zum Problem werden kann.

Eine zu großzügige Befüllung der Spule unterstützt definitiv auch die Perückenbildung. Ich lasse mittlerweile immer 1-2mm Platz zum äußeren Rand - wobei der Platz auch von selbst entsteht nach den ersten unlösbaren Perücken... ;-)

Einen gewissen Einfluss kann auch die Schnur an sich haben. Ich hatte das mal bei einer flammneuen Schnur von Gigafish, superdünn, superglatt - die Schnur machte nen top Eindruck. Ich habe innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde gefühlte 70Meter durch Perücken verballert. Nachdem die Schnur "eingefischt" war, ist nun aber alles tiptop.

Man muss einfach etwas aufmerksam nach dem Wurf und nach dem verschließen des Rollenbügels sein. Gerade wenn man etwas Wind von vorderen Richtungen hat.

VG, Stefan


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

So bin gerade vom Angelhändler zurück und habe mir eine Climax iBraid Chartreue 0,12 auf meine Spulen drauflegen lassen. Wird natürlich heute noch getestet.
Vielen Dank auf diesem Weg für die Tipps an alle.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Von der Wickelkontur der Sustain bin ich begeistert.

Was mir noch unklar ist: 
war die Balzer Schnur schon länger drauf, hat schon ohne Perücken funktioniert und macht nun plötzlich Probleme?
oder 
war die relativ frisch drauf und macht erstmals Perücken?

Neue (Geflecht-)Schnur behutsam "einfischen", nicht gleich die trockene Schnur volle Pulle auswerfen, sondern langsam steigern und nass machen.

Du hast doch 2 Sustains?...eventuell mal die Spulen quertauschen zwecks Ausschlussverfahren.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Seatrout,
grundsätzlich mache ich das so das ich die Schnur immer zum Frühjahrsstart und Herbststart neu draufspulen lasse, ist so ein Affinität von mir. Das mit der Anfangs nicht vollen Pulle wird grundsätzlich berücksichtigt. Erst langsam "einwerfen" und dann wieder "Schiessen". Das mit der Wechselspule von der zweiten habe ich praktiziert, hat aber auch nach einiger Zeit schön "Perrückt" . Also wie geschrieben die Schnur war eingeworfen. Habe auch die Rutenringe nochmal Kontrolliert, aber wenn da einer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden wäre, dann wäre der Köder nicht zurückgekommen, sondern hätte sich am Grund abgelegt, als Spende für Neptun.


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Seatrout,
> grundsätzlich mache ich das so das ich die Schnur immer zum Frühjahrsstart und Herbststart neu draufspulen lasse, ist so ein Affinität von mir. Das mit der Anfangs nicht vollen Pulle wird grundsätzlich berücksichtigt. Erst langsam "einwerfen" und dann wieder "Schiessen". Das mit der Wechselspule von der zweiten habe ich praktiziert, hat aber auch nach einiger Zeit schön "Perrückt" . Also wie geschrieben die Schnur war eingeworfen. Habe auch die Rutenringe nochmal Kontrolliert, aber wenn da einer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden wäre, dann wäre der Köder nicht zurückgekommen, sondern hätte sich am Grund abgelegt, als Spende für Neptun.



Darf ich fragen, warum Du die komplette Schnur 2x jährlich austauscht? Datt tut doch kein Not... ;-)

Vielleicht bin ich da die Ausnahme, aber ich fische meine Schnüre solange, bis ich fast ins Mono - Backing werfe. Sichtbare Beschädigungen werden entfernt indem ich die Schnur kürze - aber ansonsten wird doch ein geflochtene Schnur nicht schlecht, wenn man das Gerät nach dem fischen bzw. regelmäßig mal unter Süsswasser abspült. Selbst das deutlich salzigere Atlantikwasser in Norwegen schadet den Schnüren nicht....

Geht mich nartürlich auch nichts an und daher bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Rheinangler , ja das mit dem abspülen nach jedem Trip mache ich auch und wie geschrieben , der Schnurwechsel ist eine "Macke" von mir


----------



## Waidbruder

Bevor ich die komplette Schnur austausche spule ich natürlich erstmal den unbenutzen, hinteren Teil nach vorn.


----------



## seatrout61

Wie ist denn der Test mit der neuen Schnur ausgegangen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Der Test ist heute ausgefallen, mir war das Wetter zu piselig und ich habe den Test auf Morgen verschoben. Da passt es auch besser mit dem Wind. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Rheinangler

....so, mache mich gleich auf den Weg ins schönste Bundesland. Ich muss unserer Ferienwohnung mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten und natürlich nach dem Silber schauen. Werde berichten, wenn es was zu berichten gibt


----------



## Nuesse

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....so, mache mich gleich auf den Weg ins schönste Bundesland. Ich muss unserer Ferienwohnung mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten und natürlich nach dem Silber schauen. Werde berichten, wenn es was zu berichten gibt



Viel Spass in Bayern und dickes Petri


----------



## Ostseesilber

...warum Bayern...er spricht eindeutig von MV...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich habe fünf Stunden Angeln hinter mir. Hatte gedacht alte Welle bringt Forelle. Wasserstand hat gepasst , aber das Wasser war "Meer" als sehr eingetrübt. Keine Fische da. 
Kurzes Fazit zu der neuen Schnur, MEGA. Null Perücken, ich bin begeistert.
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Alte Welle ist wie Gegenfarbe beim Skat, klappt halt nicht immer 

Freut mich, dass dein Schnurproblem gelöst ist.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Aber doch öfters


----------



## Windfinder

Ich werde jetzt das angeln auf Meerforelle jetzt erstmal weitestgehend einstellen. Der Hornhecht ist voll im gange und das ist absolut nicht mein Zielfisch. Wie erwartet war das Frühjahr zäh und sehr kurz. Ich hoffe das nächste Frühjahr wird wieder besser. Ich war am Samstag noch mit meinem Schwiegervater mit dem Boot im flachen blinkern. Und wir konnten dort noch drei Truten 49,49 und 46 cm erwischen. Im Sommer habe ich es noch nie auf Meerforelle versucht. Vieleicht können wir hier das Thema mal aufleben lassen. Im Herbst dürfen wir in MV ja nicht auf Meerforelle angeln. Also haut eure Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks mal hier rein. 
PS: Bild von Samstag


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Windfinder,
Petri zu den Meefos, manchmal hat ein Boot schon den gewissen Vorteil gegenüber der Uferfischerei, geschuldet der Tatsache das Mann einfach da hinkommt was der Blinker vom Ufer aus nicht schafft. Aber ich habe es auch schon erlebt, das ich den Bootsanglern die vor mir in der Bucht lagen, die Meefos vor der Nase weggefischt habe. Das soll aber nicht bedeuten das ich Anti gegen Bootsangler bin, außer gegen die Fraktion der Stand Up Paddler. Ich habe das schon erlebt das einer direkt hinter mir am Strand sein Board aufpumpte und meinte er könne schön vor meiner Nase paddeln. Wir haben das dann in einen vernünftigen Gespräch geklärt .
Was die Sommerfischerei auf Meefo betrifft kann ich nicht mitreden, habe aber schon mehrfach darauf herum gedacht. Fakt ist ja im Sommer entweder ganz früh und in der Dunkelheit. Von befreundeten Kollegen weis ich das, das funktioniert. Aber so nach deren Erfahrung nur mit Spirolino und Fliege. Aber ich werde mich diesen Sommer, wenn er denn kommt einmal daran machen es auszuprobieren und natürlich hier berichten.
TL


----------



## kneew

Moin, schönes Petri @*Windfinder*,
Ja leider haben wir hier in MV nicht die schöne Regel das wir auch im Herbst auf Mefo's fischen dürfen aber ok somit beruhigt sich die Lage im Wasser der Fisch kann sich 3 Monate erholen. Sommerfischerei auf Mefo hab ich dieses Jahr auch mal für mich angedacht, da ich es auch schon lange vor diesem Jahr vor hatte aber wegen der hohen Temp die im Sommer herrschen naja. Aber wie Du schon scheibst @*Meerforelle 1959* wenn dann in den ganz frühen Morgenstunden eigentl so gesehen ab 01:00 Uhr bis 05:00 Uhr und ja das mit Spiro + Fliege oder mit nur Fliege denke es stande so auch schon in einem Buch -_Meerforellen_ von (_Jens Bursell_ + _Rasmus Ovesen_) jedenfalls werde ich es auch probieren und hier dann Berichten.




* <---* Inno Spirolinio

Hab mir mal die 'Neuen/Älteren' DK Spiros gekauft umsie ma zu Testen bis jetzt bin ich sowas von Begeistert da man mit Ihnen keine Schnurverwickelungen mehr hat beim Auswerfen und nutzen tue ich diese bei einer Ruten Länge 3,00m das Vorfach ist 2,80cm mit einer Stärke von 0,28mm. Denn wer die normalen Spiros kennt der weiß auch das die so eine lange Antenne habe wo die Schnur durgezogen wird und bei fast jeden dritten/vierten Wurf, das sich dann das Vorfach meistens um die Antenne verwickelt was einem dann auch echt ärgert. Hab mir davon mal welche zugelegt in (15-20gr.) float gibts in versch Gew und Stufen.

ich werde mit nem Kollegen diesen Mai noch fischen gehen und dann stellt sich bei uns auch erst mal wieder die Pause ein bis zum Sommer wo wir es dann auch mal auf die Sommer - Meerforellen probieren wollen aber so dazwischen ist dann eben (Konsole) angesagt.   (Angel Inventur) was kann weg, was brauch ich Neues  na halt eben das was jedes Jahr einen Angler so betrifft.

Gut, Jungs + Mädels dann habt @ll weiterhin noch Erfolg egal was Ihr fischt Hauptsache der 'Wille und Spaß' kommt bei euch nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Windfinder

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Windfinder,
> Petri zu den Meefos, manchmal hat ein Boot schon den gewissen Vorteil gegenüber der Uferfischerei, geschuldet der Tatsache das Mann einfach da hinkommt was der Blinker vom Ufer aus nicht schafft. Aber ich habe es auch schon erlebt, das ich den Bootsanglern die vor mir in der Bucht lagen, die Meefos vor der Nase weggefischt habe. Das soll aber nicht bedeuten das ich Anti gegen Bootsangler bin, außer gegen die Fraktion der Stand Up Paddler. Ich habe das schon erlebt das einer direkt hinter mir am Strand sein Board aufpumpte und meinte er könne schön vor meiner Nase paddeln. Wir haben das dann in einen vernünftigen Gespräch geklärt .
> Was die Sommerfischerei auf Meefo betrifft kann ich nicht mitreden, habe aber schon mehrfach darauf herum gedacht. Fakt ist ja im Sommer entweder ganz früh und in der Dunkelheit. Von befreundeten Kollegen weis ich das, das funktioniert. Aber so nach deren Erfahrung nur mit Spirolino und Fliege. Aber ich werde mich diesen Sommer, wenn er denn kommt einmal daran machen es auszuprobieren und natürlich hier berichten.
> TL


Wir waren sowas von Flach gefahren. Ich hätte problemlos auf den Strand werfen können. Vorteil war, das wir uns teilweise paralel zum Ufer treiben lassen konnten. Wenn es die großen Steine zugelassen haben.
Die Mefos stiegen alle extrem flach ein. Die Hornis standen etwas tiefer. War mal n Abenteuer, wenn man seine Spots mal von der anderen Seite sehen kann.


----------



## seatrout61

Ich werde auch erstmal an der Ostsee pausieren und unsere vielen Vereinsgewässer befischen. Ab Mai ist der Hecht und ab Juni der Zander frei, auf Schleie und Aal möchte ich ansitzen...herrlich, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.

Hatte mir aber für den Sommer (ausserhalb der Badesaison) vorgenommen, mit der Spinnangel auf Plattfische zu angeln, mal schau'n...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe heute auch noch einmal ein Versuch auf Meefo gestartet. Aber keine Chance, das ganze Wasser ist Horniverseucht ;-)) ok, sechs habe ich dann noch mit genommen und das war es dann für mich. Ich werde dann jetzt demnächst die Saison im Nordostseekanal einläuten auf Aal und Zander.
kneew , ich habe mir dann heute einmal die Dänischen Bombarden geordert. Da bin ich ja einmal gespannt, in Sachen Vorfach vertüddeln. 
Apropro , verdüddeln. Die Schnur ist immer noch Perückenfrei   
TL


----------



## inselkandidat

Für mich ist die Hauptsaison auch erstmal durch, möchte es aber trotzdem weiterhin 1,2 mal 
im Monat auf Mefo probieren . Im April lief es außergewöhnlich gut! An 13 Angeltagen wurden 32 Forellis verhaftet.
Dabei gab es nur 3 oder 4 Untermaßige. Ungewöhnlich dieses Jahr: Alle größeren Fische waren  schlank, also wahrscheinlich alles Absteiger. Also lange Fische gabs genung. 
Dicke, lange leider nicht eine.  dafür fehlte leider das Haken-sitzt -gut-Glück in 2 Fällen..


----------



## Rheinangler

Für mich gab´s auch "nur" Hornhechte, wobei ich als Binnenländer mit Zweitwohnsitz am Meer auch daran durchaus etwas Gefallen finden kann. Im Drill sind sie schon spaßig und wenn man nicht gezielt mit Fetzen oder Fäden auf die Jungs angelt, hält es sich mit den Fängen auch noch in Grenzen. Bleibt ja lange nicht jeder hängen. Es waren auf jeden Fall sehr große Hornis unterwegs - geschätzt dicke 80+ Fische waren reichlich unterwegs. Gefangen habe ich 70er. 

Gebraten sind die Burschen lecker, wenn man sie denn vorher von den Gräten befreit hat. Und die Chance, dass doch mal eine Mefo mit einsteigt ist ja durchaus noch gegeben. Ich werde also auch in der nächste Woche nochmal nach dem Ostseesilber schauen - so oder so... ;-)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ Rheinangler,
ich habe letztes Jahr die Großen alle Filetiert und dann für 10 Minuten in den Tischräucherofen gelegt, Mega legger


----------



## Rheinangler

Bin aus dem verlängerten Wochenende als Schneider zurück gekommen - nicht mal eine Alulatte ist hängen geblieben, auch wenn mein Sohn und ich die Burschen fast mit den Händen hätten fangen können. Die waren so im Liebesrausch, dass sie nicht wirklich am Köder interessiert waren. Vielleicht ein paar ganz vorsichtige Anfasser - mehr ging nicht.

Wir hatten uns für Dahmeshöved entschieden und Fische waren mehr als genug da. Irgendwas geheimnisvolles tummelte sich auch ein paar Meter vor unseren Füßen. Es sah so aus, als würde eine Pose in Fluopink unter Wasser festhängen, nur das diese immer um ein paar Meter wegschwamm, wenn ich in die Richtung geworfen habe. Also selbst da war ich nicht erfolgreich. 

Dann zwei härtere Mefobisse gehabt, aber auch nicht hängen geblieben. Es sollte nicht sein - leider. Jetzt komme ich frühestens im Juni wieder nach Heiligenhafen und dann gehts evtl. mal mit dem Mietboot ab Neustadt oder Fehmarn raus.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin moin,

Ich bins mal wieder. Habe zwar nichts gefangen, aber lest selbst.
Gestern Abend habe ich mich auf den Weg gemacht an der schönen Kieler-Förde ein paar Platten und Dorsche zu fangen ( die Spinne war natürlich auch im Auto). Mit den Platten hat es gut geklappt, für die Nachbarn gab es einen runden 50+ Dorsch auf Gummi.
Gegen 0100 hat sich der (fast) Vollmond über den Horizont geschoben und mit dem Grundangeln war es dann vorbei.
Aber was ich dann gesehen hab war unglaublich!
Alle 2 bis 3 Minuten habe ich große Kreise an der Oberfläche gesehen einige Sprangen und viele sind gestiegen. 
Ich habe noch nie so viel Aktivität an der Oberfläche gesehen! Das ganze nachts um2 bei prallen Vollmond, Nautischer Dämmerung und alles außer Wurfweite.
Natürlich habe ich es trotzdem probiert. Ein dunkler Wobbler war auch in der Köderbox. Um 0400 habe ich es dann aufgegeben und die Mefos weiter im Mondlicht spielen lassen.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin, 
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich in Kiel ein paar Fliegen herbekommen könnte? 
Wollte mal den Spiro probieren, habe aber genau 0 Erfahrung was Fliegen binden oder kaufen angeht


----------



## angelmatze0970

versuch´s mal hier:
http://www.serious-flyfishing.de/seiten/kontakt.html


----------



## Snapper99

Danke für den Tipp. 
Hat leider erst morgen auf. 

Ich stehe grad vor der Entscheidung zwischen heute Nacht Zander oder Mefo das erste Mal Nachts mit Spiro 
Hat jemand nur n Tipp ob da überhaupt was gehen könnte bei der Mefo oder ist das ein Schuss in den Ofen? 
(ich weiß probieren geht über studieren aber wenns total keinen Sinn macht bringt es ja auch nichts )


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Snapper,
na ja mit Zander kannst Du jetzt nichts falsch machen, NOK ist ja seit heute wieder die Jagd auf Zettis eröffnet. Jetzt zu den Silbernen. Ja die gehen zur Zeit Morgens ganz ganz Früh und Abends wenn es Dunkel wird gut, so wurde mir berichtet. Die gefangenen Silbernen beißen alle auf kleine schwarze Fliegen, die Du bei Achim Stahl bekommst. Die Dorsche verachten die Fliegen auch nicht, allerdings werden zur Zeit nur Lüdde gefangen. Ich habe mich auch damit auseinander gesetzt. Bin allerdings vom dem klassischen Spirolino weg , denn wie hier empfohlen habe ich mir die dänischen Bombarden beschafft. Habe jetzt mal tagsüber geübt und muss sagen das Funktioniert. Kein vertüddeln mehr, sowie beim Spiroangeln die ich mit zusätzlichen "Röhrchen" und abstoppen bevor der Sipro ins Wasser fliegt, immer nach dem 5 Mal wieder demontiert habe. Jetzt werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal losziehen und die Bombarde im Dunkeln testen....... 
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich habe einfach mal beides gemacht  ab 00 auf Zander und dann ab 2 auf Mefo. Hätte mich mal entscheiden sollen dann hätte ich villeicht was gefangen . 

Bei den Zettis hat mich ein Glasauge direkt von der Steinpackung angeglotzt und ist dann wieder weg gehuscht. 
Bei den Mefos hing sogar eine dran. Aber die hat sich gelöst... Könnte sein, dass das an der billo Fliege lag, die ich mir noch auf die schnelle beim Angelladen geholt hatte. Da wird auf jeden Fall die Tage was vernünftiges besorgt! 
Vom Sbiro war ich positiv überrascht. Hatte ca. 2m Vorfach und insgesamt eine einzige vertüddelung. 
Wie sehen diese Dänischen bombarden denn aus? 

Und ich habe ab 3uhr sehr viel aktivitat wieder knapp außer wurfweite feststellen können. (könnten das auch hornis gewesen sein?) 
Und einen Lüdden Dorsch kurz vorm stand gehakt. 

vG


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Snapper,
geh mal auf die WebSeite von DS Angelsport in Flensburg, da habe ich Sie auch bestellt. Gute Beschreibung , guter Laden (mein Händler des Vertrauens) und schnelle , sehr schnelle Lieferung. Ich schicke Dir nachher noch einmal ein Foto von meinen Bombarden.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

@ snapper, guckst Du


----------



## Ostseesilber

Gibts aber leider nicht in 40 Gr oder? Habe ich zumindest nicht gefunden. Ich benötige aber 40 Gr um schön weit raus zu kommen.
Wir haben auch festgestellt, dass bei der herkömmlichen spiro kein Tadder auftritt, wenn das Zusatzröhrchen kürzer ist als die spiro und dazwischen nur eine kleine Perle verbaut wird. Ich hatte beim letzten mal nur einen Tadder beim gesamten fischen.


----------



## kneew

Moin, 
man kann bei den herkömmlichen Sbiros auch das obere Röhrchen kürzen dann ähnelt es fast dem INNO Sbirolino dann hat man auch kein verdrallen der Vorfachschnur beim auswerfen.. 

@*Ostseesilber; *Nein es gibt keine 40Gr., 35Gr. ist das höchste Gewicht bei den INNO Sbiro's.

Bin mit den INNO Sbiros recht Zufrieden machen sich auch sehr gut in der Tasche auf einem Wickelbrett oder einfach nur so in der Tasche als die üblichen Sbiros wo die Röhrchen so lang sind, und dazu noch sich blöde machen aufem Wickelbrett falls man nicht die Röhrchen kürzt. Geht aber beides meiner Meinung nach und bringt Fisch.. 

@*Snapper99; *Viel Glück!  Und für deine Frage an Fliegen für Meerforelle? Gucke mal *Hier* *"*Besonders in den Dämmerungsphasen ist die Peter Ross-Variante der Bringer! Die Silhouette dieser kleinen schwarzen Fliege zeichnet sich sehr gut ab, weshalb die Peter Ross in den Morgen- und Abendstunden die erste Wahl ist.*"*

Tight Lines


----------



## LekkerVis

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum es kein Tüddler mehr gibt, wenn das Röhrchen oben fehlt??? Wo ist denn physikalisch der Unterschied? Hatte letztens auch mal wieder Sbiro ausprobiert und nach kurzer Zeit genervt wieder abmontiert. Eisen ran, gut is.


----------



## Snapper99

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen. 
Danke für die ganzen Tipps übrigens. Hab die Inno Dinger jetzt mal probiert, und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit den normalen bis jetzt viel weniger Tüddel hatte  
Aber ich hab das scjjon richtig gemacht oder? 
Oben an den clip hauptschnur ran und unten einfach das Vorfach + Fliege. 

Grüße und TL


----------



## Ostseesilber

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum es kein Tüddler mehr gibt, wenn das Röhrchen oben fehlt??? Wo ist denn physikalisch der Unterschied? Hatte letztens auch mal wieder Sbiro ausprobiert und nach kurzer Zeit genervt wieder abmontiert. Eisen ran, gut is.


...wenn du das obere, fest mit dem spiro verbundene Röhrchen abkneifst fliegt der spiro nicht mehr ordentlich...


----------



## kneew

@LekkerVis, 
Das obere Röhrchen vom Sbiro nicht komplett abkneifen nur n Stück mehr nicht. Hab hier mal n Foto dazu gelegt so wie ich den Sbiro oberhalb etwas gekürzt habe. Und daneben liegt auch noch ein INNO Sbiro beidem sieht man auch oberhalb das kurz Ende und nachunten das lange Ende. Und wenn mit einem normalem Sbiro fischen möchtest, musst am unteren Ende des Sbiro's noch n Teil vom Röhrchen ran, mit zwei Gummikugeln als Aufprallschutz auf das Wasser und zum anderem, für den Knoten als Knotenschoner am Wirbel. Der INNO Sbiro ist fast genaus Aufgebaut so dass, dieser punkt genau fliegt und kein verdrallen der Schnur erzeugt. Es kann mal vorkommen das sich das lange Vorfach umwickelt aber nicht so oft wie bei den Standard Sbiro's mit einer langen Antenne.


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen.
> Danke für die ganzen Tipps übrigens. Hab die Inno Dinger jetzt mal probiert, und ich muss sagen, dass ich mit den normalen bis jetzt viel weniger Tüddel hatte
> Aber ich hab das scjjon richtig gemacht oder?
> Oben an den clip hauptschnur ran und unten einfach das Vorfach + Fliege.
> 
> Grüße und TL


Ja hast so richtig gemacht als Vorfach solltest mindestens je nach deiner Ruten Länge sagen wir mal 3m also dann das Vorfach mindestens 2,80m länge und als Vorfach würde ich Dir,* Stroft GTM Fliegenvorfach gezogen Vorfach 9ft 280cm alle Stärke ab 7X - bis 06X *empfehlen. Siehe Foto! Entweder 0,25mm oder 0,28mm


----------



## Ostseesilber

Ich binde auch mit spiro nur ca.1,20m Fluo vor (stroft gtm 0,33er, etwas über 8kg Tragkraft), angebunden mit dem doppelt gesichertem Albright. Da läuft der spiro drauf, 10-15 cm darüber 2 Silikon- oder Gummiperlen. Unter den spiro kommt eine kleine Gummiperle und ein kurzes Röhrchen, dann wieder ne Gummiperle und dann der Wirbel. In den Wirbel kommt das Vorfach, 1,20m reichen voll aus, die Hörnchen sind nicht scheu. Als Haken nehme ich kleine, recht kuzschenklige aber scharfe Öhrhaken, Rindfleisch rauf und fertig ist die Kombo.


----------



## tomxxxtom

> Ruten Länge sagen wir mal 3m also dann das Vorfach mindestens 2,80m länge



und beim Drillen must du die Rute am untere Ende halten und dazu noch dein Arm nach oben strecken um  z.B. Meforelle in den Kescher führen zu können.


----------



## kneew

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und beim Drillen must du die Rute am untere Ende halten und dazu noch dein Arm nach oben strecken um  z.B. Meforelle in den Kescher führen zu können.


Nicht ganz so da ich recht lange Arme habe reicht es bei mir die Rute nur etwas seitlich von mir weg zu bewegen. Anders sieht es aus wenn man am Ufer steht aber da müsste ich mich aber auch fast schon hinknien..*LOL* 

*Ostseesilber*, Dachte es geht hier ums Meerforellenfischen? 

Für den Horni hab ich die gute alte Methode gewählt die einfach und schnell selbstgebastelte  'Handmade Pose' (Weinkorken, Sbiroröhrchen, Signalkugel oder Auftriebsperle, zwei Gummistopper, etwa 25Gr. Blei)..


----------



## Janhh

Moin, sacht ma - nachdem ich wieder mal eine dieser neumodernschen rollen zerlegt gesäubert und gefettet habe … bin ich pissed.
und
Die gute alte silstar ax 2650 machte nie so nen aufwand. Da kam nie nich sand rein. Auch nich bei wind zum sich anbinden.
ich bin versucht die an die aktuelle rute zu paaren. Nur: da iss ja das gute mono druff. Wat meint Ihr:
Mono lassen oder mal geflecht wie auf den aktuellen rollen? Packt die rolle das?


----------



## Janhh




----------



## Spoeket

Hallo zusammen, ich werde in zwei Wochen im Sommerurlaub in der Gegend um Kappeln mal einen Versuch auf Mefo starten und wollte es u. a. in Schönhagen versuchen. Gibt es dort in unmittelbarer Strandnähe Parkplätze? Meine Google-Suche war nicht sehr ergiebig...einen Parkplatz konnte ich finden, aber das wäre schon noch ein sehr ordentlicher Fußmarsch ;-)


----------



## Skott

Spoeket schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich werde in zwei Wochen im Sommerurlaub in der Gegend um Kappeln mal einen Versuch auf Mefo starten und wollte es u. a. in Schönhagen versuchen. Gibt es dort in unmittelbarer Strandnähe Parkplätze? Meine Google-Suche war nicht sehr ergiebig...einen Parkplatz konnte ich finden, aber das wäre schon noch ein sehr ordentlicher Fußmarsch ;-)


500m sind doch nicht viel...!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Spoeket schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich werde in zwei Wochen im Sommerurlaub in der Gegend um Kappeln mal einen Versuch auf Mefo starten und wollte es u. a. in Schönhagen versuchen. Gibt es dort in unmittelbarer Strandnähe Parkplätze? Meine Google-Suche war nicht sehr ergiebig...einen Parkplatz konnte ich finden, aber das wäre schon noch ein sehr ordentlicher Fußmarsch ;-)


500 Meter eine Lachnummer, der richtige Meerforellenangler geht grundsätzlich "Meer", denn das weite Gehen zahlt sich immer aus


----------



## Spoeket

Wenn es nur 500 sind, dann habe ich nicht gefragt. Vielleicht habe ich dann nicht richtig geschaut, war aber >1,5km...die laufe ich dann lieber am Wasser und gerne auch mehr...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jeep Spoeket,
so soll es sein. Bei mir sind es auch immer so 5 bis 10 KM Aquajogging und in den meisten Fällen zahlt sich das positiv aus. Es ist auf jeden Fall effektiver als vier Stunden an einem Platz zu stehen und zu warten das ein Fisch vorbei schwimmt, aber da hat ja jeder seine eigene Vorgehensweise.
TL


----------



## Janjo94

Hey hey Liebe Leute. 
Ich werde in 2 Wochen nach Djursland, Fjellerup fahren und wollte mich vorab mal erkundigen, ob dort jemand von euch Weltenbummlern schon mal dort oder in der Nähe war um den Silberbarren nachzustellen oder ob sich das nicht lohnt. Laut Google Maps sehe ich dort zu viele Stellen, um alle ausgiebig zu beackern. Ich freue mich auf eure expertise.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Janyo,
die Ecke ist gut und Fischig, zumindest im Frühjahr und im Spätherbst. Zu der Jahreszeit kannst Du auch mit Silber rechnen, allerdings beschränken sich die Fischaktivtäten jetzt auf die ganz, ganz frühen Morgenstunden oder wenn es Dunkel wird bzw. ist.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich habe heute für mich die Herbstsaison in Sachen Silber eröffnet. Wind und Wetter hatten mich nach Ostholstein geführt. Passte alles... Wind, Welle, Wolken, Sonne, Wassertemperatur 17 Grad.  1KM links neben mir waren die Touris am baden, ich auch in Waathose und die Meefos waren in Beisslaune ...... unfassbar. Insgesamt hatte ich drei Meefos die randvoll mit Sandaalen waren.... alle drei durften wieder schwimmen um noch ein bisschen zu wachsen, aber ein guter Start in die Saison....
TL


----------



## Hel_Ge

Moin,
für den kommenden Herbst steht für mich die Anschaffung einer neuen Rute an.
Bevor ich dafür zum Händler fahre, wollte ich mal hören, ob hier jemand einen Gerätetipp für mich hat 
Ich fische bisher meistens mit Hansen Flash (20g) oder Falkfish Spöket (16 bis 26g).

Gibt es Empfehlung für sehr gute Ruten?
Hatte mir im Internet zum Beispiel die Westin W4 Spin (300cm oder 330cm, WG 10-40) oder die Bullseye Coastguard (310cm, WG 10-45) angesehen.
Finde es nur schwer, über die reine Suche im Netz eine Entscheidung zu treffen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Hel_Ge,
ja eine Bestellung oneline ist zwar in den meisten Fällen kostengünstiger, aber wenn dann sollte Mann die Rute vorher in der Hand gehabt haben...... Gerade bei Oneline Bestellungen von Angelruten kann es auch mal kompliziert zu gehen, habe ich leider selber erlebt. Auslieferung mit nicht sichtbaren Rutenbruch. Es ging soweit das ich einen Anwalt in Anspruch nehmen musste und die ganze Sache endete vor Gericht und der Händler hat auf allen Ebenen verloren. Ich habe die Westin auch selber gefischt war aber nicht so die Rute, aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache... alternativ mochte ich die Seatrout liebr fischen, habe aber vor Jahren auf Sportex umgestellt und damit bin ich sehr zu frieden.... 

Bin gerade dabei mir eine weitere Jenzi Waathose zuzulegen. Kannste aber vergessen.... Der Preis ist explodiert. Meine letzte habe ich mir im Dez 2019 gekauft für 199 Euro, heute der gleiche Händler, die gleiche Hose 420,-- Euro..... geht gar nicht und fällt aus..... hinzu kommen wie bei allen anderen Händlern die Lieferengpässe......leider


----------



## seatrout61

Schau dir auch mal die Ruten von Savage Gear an...aber letztlich ist entscheidend, welche Marken dein Händler führt oder besorgen kann.

Zur Jenzi: habe die Anfang des Jahres um die 280€ bezahlt...die 420€ können auch ein wegen aktuell nicht lieferbar absichtlich abschreckender Preis sein, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt zu bestellen...machen Händler oft um das Angebot nicht löschen zu müssen...wenn wieder lieferbar, wird wieder der normale Preis angesetzt.


----------



## Hel_Ge

Danke!
Ja, bin auch schon auf die Savage Gear Salmon gestoßen. 305cm und WG 15-35. Von der habe ich auch öfter gelesen.
Oder meint ihr, dass 10-30 besser geeignet wäre? Die ist dann ja noch ein kleines bisschen leichter.


----------



## seatrout61

Hel_Ge schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, bin auch schon auf die Savage Gear Salmon gestoßen. 305cm und WG 15-35. Von der habe ich auch öfter gelesen.
> Oder meint ihr, dass 10-30 besser geeignet wäre? Die ist dann ja noch ein kleines bisschen leichter.


Das WG kann man nicht pauschal beantworten...kommt zb. darauf an wo (Revier offene Küste oder flache Fjorde) und womit bzw. mit welchen Ködern (wie schwer/leicht) man fischt...aber diese 5g Unterschied wirst du in der Praxis kaum spüren.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern Abend war der Plan die blaue Stunde in Sachen Meerforellen zu nutzen. Die Sandaale waren aktiv an der Wasseroberfläche, die Meerforellen aber nicht. Dafür gab es einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang...... die Engel haben Brötchen gebacken....Natur pur...
TL


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gestern Abend war der Plan die blaue Stunde in Sachen Meerforellen zu nutzen. Die Sandaale waren aktiv an der Wasseroberfläche, die Meerforellen aber nicht. Dafür gab es einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang...... die Engel haben Brötchen gebacken....Natur pur...
> TL


Und genau dafür will ich an die Küste ziehen, um nicht jedes mal 150km fahren zu müssen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Das kann ich voll und nachvollziehen, da hat Mann schon seine Vorteile wenn man in absoluter Küstennähe wohnt, nämlich da wo andere Urlaub machen


----------



## seatrout61

Hel_Ge schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, bin auch schon auf die Savage Gear Salmon gestoßen. 305cm und WG 15-35. Von der habe ich auch öfter gelesen.
> Oder meint ihr, dass 10-30 besser geeignet wäre? Die ist dann ja noch ein kleines bisschen leichter.


Noch nen Tipp...wenn du zum Dealer gehst, nimm deine Mefo-Rolle zum testen mit, ob die Rute/Rolle-Kombi ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## Windfinder

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe heute für mich die Herbstsaison in Sachen Silber eröffnet. Wind und Wetter hatten mich nach Ostholstein geführt. Passte alles... Wind, Welle, Wolken, Sonne, Wassertemperatur 17 Grad.  1KM links neben mir waren die Touris am baden, ich auch in Waathose und die Meefos waren in Beisslaune ...... unfassbar. Insgesamt hatte ich drei Meefos die randvoll mit Sandaalen waren.... alle drei durften wieder schwimmen um noch ein bisschen zu wachsen, aber ein guter Start in die Saison....
> TL


Moin, welchen Köder hast du benutzt? 
LG


----------



## Mefourlauber

Auch wenn’s jetzt wieder Dresche ( von wegen Missgunst) gibt: man muss hier keine gefärbten MF, die unzweifelhaft nicht mehr leben, posten.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Moinmoin,

und da habe ich ( als Landratte und Meerforellenstümper ) mal eine Frage an Euch , naiv vllt. aber mein Unwissen nervt mich:

Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen braunen und silbernen Meerforellen?

Warum "sollte" man diese entnehmen und die andere nicht- gibt es dazu gesetzliche Vorschriften?

In welchem Zeitraum gibt es die Abweichungen der Farbe ?

Alles bitte gerne erklären , möchte den "Konflikt" schon seit Jahren verstehen !

R.S.

P.S: Frage ist vollkommen ernst gemeint !!!


----------



## tomxxxtom

Geschäftsidee: Bleichmittel für Meerforellen!!! Nie wieder Probleme mit gefärbten malkontenten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Windfinder,
ich habe mit einem grün/gelben und Rückseite Kuperfarbenen Snap gefischt und gefangen. Für den Savage Gear Sandaal Inliner haben sie sich nicht interessiert


----------



## seatrout61

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> und da habe ich ( als Landratte und Meerforellenstümper ) mal eine Frage an Euch , naiv vllt. aber mein Unwissen nervt mich:
> 
> Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen braunen und silbernen Meerforellen?
> 
> Warum "sollte" man diese entnehmen und die andere nicht- gibt es dazu gesetzliche Vorschriften?
> 
> In welchem Zeitraum gibt es die Abweichungen der Farbe ?
> 
> Alles bitte gerne erklären , möchte den "Konflikt" schon seit Jahren verstehen !
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.S: Frage ist vollkommen ernst gemeint !!!



Schonzeiten/Schonmaß/Baglimit sind regional unterschiedlich geregelt

Der hier in DK gefangene Fisch (sh. bunte Fische/Aufsteiger bzw. Absteiger):








						Meerforellentypen - Meerforelle Fyn
					

Meerforellen können sich in ihrem äußeren Erscheinungsbild erheblich voneinander unterscheiden. Einige sind kräftig, andere stromlinienförmig. Manche haben viele Tupfen, manche nicht. Verschiedene haben einen großen lang ge-streckten Kopf, andere einen kleinen gedrungenen. Diese Unterschiede...




					de.seatrout.dk
				




In  DEU ist das Ländersache. Hier wird die Streitthematik gut auf den Punkt gebracht








						Meerforelle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




PS: Meine größte in der Ostsee gefangene Mefo hatte 83cm, war ein gefärbter Absteiger (Februar), nur geschätzte 4,5kg schwer und ist mir selbstverständlich schonend aus den Händen geglitten...in bester Kondition hat solch eine Mefo gut 8kg und mehr auf den Gräten...PB silber war 74cm/5,85Kg.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ansonsten ist es hier auch noch mal teilweise gut beschrieben:






						Meerforelle braun oder nicht?
					

Moin Moin   Ich habe erst im November mein schein gemacht. Also bin ich mit einem kolegen der loswollte nach den 2tem weinachtstag los auf fehmarn.   Meerforelle hieß die beute. bei windstärke 5 bis 7 war es alles andere als schöhn aber der schnee und ein paar sonnenstrahlen machten den tag doch...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## seatrout61

Dazu fällt mir noch diese Anekdote ein



			Stockholm - mitten in der Stadt - Leidenschaft Meerforelle Forum
		


Die gefärbten kapitalen Lachse mit ausgeprägten Laichhaken hatten ü100cm....soviel mal zu den Mythen man angelt nicht auf gefärbte Fische bzw. mit Wurm auf Salmoniden.

An der Treene waren früher am ersten Tag nach der Schonzeit, am Neujahrtag, die ersten Angler gezielt auf Absteiger unterwegs...meins ist diese Art der Angelei nicht, dann lieber an der Küste/in den Fjorden auf silberne Grönländer/Überspringer.

PS: Passenderweise sollte diese Diskussion aus diesem Fangthread in den Labberthread verschoben werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca

seatrout61 schrieb:


> PS: Passenderweise sollte diese Diskussion aus diesem Fangthread in den Labberthread verschoben werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Ich danke Euch !

Dann ist der gefärbte Fisch s.o. nicht in der Schonzeit gefangen worden ( ab 15.Nov., Dänemark ).

...und hat sich auf seinen Aufstieg um zu laichen "vorbereitet" .

Im Grunde handelt es sich da ja um keinen gesetzlichen - sondern "ethischen" Konflikt , ob man den Fisch besser zum Laichen zurücksetzt.

Gesetzlich gefordert ist es nicht.

Auf der verlinkten Seite steht noch, dass "gefärbte Meerforellen hervorragende Speisefische" sein sollen ( Ausnahme ausgemergelte Absteiger ).

Der Fisch s.o. ist kräftig und kein Absteiger , ist ein guter Speisefisch und gesetzlich nicht in der Schonzeit - aber eben auch "braun" , was bei Einigen

"sauer aufstösst".

Ich bin der Meinung, hier kann man auch mal tolerant sein oder muss es sogar.

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie ich einen braun gefärbten Aufsteiger in bester Kondition fange , der den Haken tief drin hat , blutet ( Todesurteil f. Salmoniden ) ,

ich den abschlage ( auch mit Freude auf ein tolles Essen ) und mir kommen Angler entgegen , die mich dann beschimpfen und verurteilen.

Kann/soll das bspw. richtig sein? 

Das muss man doch auch selber entscheiden dürfen..!?

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Die Fische stehen vor dem Aufstieg und fressen alles was sie kriegen können. Klar ist das Sie jetzt um diese Zeit eine Färbung haben, das sogenannte Sommerkleid. Das sieht ganz anders aus als bei den Absteigern im Frühjahr und die Flanken vom Fisch haben einen grünlichen Schimmer und keine losen Schuppen, sowie bei den "blanken" Frühjahrmeerforellen.... natürlich fängt man jetzt auch noch die typischen Meerforellen mit den silbernen Schuppen, aber eher selten... die Absteiger unterscheiden sich im Gegensatz zu den jetzigen Fischen vor allem von der Körperform... da ist der Kopfumpfang größer als der Rest vom Fisch und da ist es selbstredend das die Fische releast werden.... aber auch hier gibt es leider Angler die alles mitnehmen, leider....  und Toleranz ist hier vollkommen angebracht und nicht der Gegensatz....


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja, gesetzlich gibt es jetzt nichts zu beanstanden mit der Mitnahme gefärbter Fische. Ob die allerdings stolz wie Bolle präsentiert werden müssen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, zumal wie mein Vorredner schreibt das die gerade alles fressen was geht. Und nun ist das Thema für mich erledigt.


----------



## seatrout61

Jeder entnommene Fisch -egal ob silber oder gefärbt- steht dem Bestand nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Die gefärbte Mefo ist rechtlich und ethisch nicht zu beanstanden, ob man Fänge abschlägt und/oder Fangbilder postet, muss jedem selber überlassen bleiben...da finde ich das aktuelle Bild seiner 35er untermaßigen Mefo im Fangthread "unpassender"...untermaßige Fische landet und fotografiert man nicht im Dreck noch mit Köder im Maul liegend, sondern hakt die noch im Wasser schonend ab und lässt sie schwimmen....DAS ist DIE Große von Morgen...aber nur wenn sie den Fang überlebt...darüber KÖNNTE man sich aufregen....MUSS man aber nicht.

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken für den Fänger.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin ,
kurzer Nachtrag zum Samstagabend, wo ich in die blaue Stunde reingefischt habe. So einige Aktivitäten waren an der Oberfläche sichtbar und ich konnte eine nicht küchentaugliche Meerforelle zum Biss überreden, die wieder schwimmt. Kurz vor Ende hatte ich dann noch einen richtig guten Fisch am Haken, der sich allerdings mit einem spektakulären Sprung aus dem Wasser verabschiedete. Sandaale waren ordentlich in Gange und auf einen ganz besonderen Blinker gingen die Minihornhechte hinterher. Zum Ausklang des Tages gab es wieder einen sagenhaften Sonnenuntergang......
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Die Bilder will ich Euch natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten ......


----------



## kneew

Moin, ich war seit Mai nicht mehr los und jetzt in knapp 9 Tagen (*14.09.*) - Ostsee beginnt hier bei uns in MV die Schonzeit das heißt für mich 'persönlich' alles vorbereiten und bauen austesten und umfunktionieren auf die bestehende 'Neu Saison' ab (*15.12.*) - Ostsee für mich immer wieder schön 6 Monate dem Silber hinterher jagen und 6 Monate die Füße sowie Hände stillhalten.   (umherbasteln und die Rute sowie Rolle und auch Klamotten vorbereiten für den nächsten Start)..
Hoffentlich wird der Dezember schon ein etwas kalter Monat denn (Winterfischerei) sollte ja auch am frühen Morgen kalt sein und evt zum Mittag/Nachmittag sich etwas durch die Sonne erwärmen und der (*15.12.*) ist schon in den Jahren wie zuvor immer ein 'Highlight' für mich ab 05:00 Uhr wenn es dann wieder heißt, ab geht's an die Ostsee zum 'Meerforellen Angeln' bis 14:00 Uhr toll toll toll..  Bei viel Strecke machen und den Fisch suchen ist in 2-3 Std nicht drin okay man kann auch 'Glück' haben.

Jetzt *such ich hier* --->nochmal im Forum einpaar Threads raus wo es um Meerforellenruten ging ich glaube es war was mit Salmonoid von Westin/Savegaer? 

ich wollte dieses Mal eben noch eine zweite Rute mir organisieren so das ich auch an den Tagen los kann wenn der Wind etwas ungünstiger stehen sollte (*3-4bft*) wo auch an der Rute mal eben anstatt nur *15gr* eben *27-28gr* baummeln können und das ganz ohne bedenken zwecks '_knackknick bruch_'..

Für mein Belly_B muss ich auch noch einiges organisieren da ich damit auch an stellen kommen möchte wo ich seit Jahren nicht mit den Füßen so hingelangt bin und ich es diesen Winter/Frühjahr es mal probieren möchte, ansonsten stets zu Fuß und wenn mir eine Gelegenheit kommt dann schnell umwechseln '_pustpustpus_t'

***ich*** freu mich schon so sehr bald wieder nur das eine im Kopf zu haben -nein nicht was Ihr denkt oder der eine damit verbindet LOL es geht hier nur um das eine wirklich wichtige und schöne -besessene, attraktive, fühlende, auf null gestellt zu sein, im Einklang mit Tier und Natur die Momente die man mit keiner Kamera dieser Welt festhalten kann da die eigenen Augen viel besser sehen okay wenn man ohne 'Sehstärke -noch gut sehen kann *lach* diese Momente wenn man allein im Wasser steht die Stille genießt und man am kurbeln und werfen ist.. _Hach_ ja genau das meine ich (*Menschenleere Strandküsten*).. Das Silber vor den Füßen mit dem richtigen Köder dieses 'rucken in der Spitze bis hinunter zum Handteil die Rolle geschmeidig in ihrem lauf und der erste ring auf der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Schwall pletschern und klatschen -nun wartet man nur noch auf sein 'Echo'.. 

Wir lesen uns dann wieder hier _meer_ ab Dezemeber 2021- Mai 2022 bis dahin bleibt alle Gesund und bereitet euch auf eine Neue Saison vor.

Bis denne dann und


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja da bin ich zu 101% mit Dir Gedankenverbunden.... allerdings sind wir hier in Schleswig Holstein was die Meeforjagd betrifft ohne Schonzeit ein kleines bisschen besser aufgestellt... wenn gleich ich gegen eine Schonzeit auch nichts einzuwenden hätte....Hier sind die Meerforellen wie geschrieben schon gut aktiv und der September ist immer ein guter Monat zum Fischen.  Habe gerade ein schönes Sommerhaus auf Fynen gebucht und werde dort mit meinem besten Kumpel im Oktober eine Woche die Insel unsicher machen. Ich werde dann natürlich berichten, was auf der schönen Insel in Sachen Meerforellen so geht..
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern Abend den nächsten Versuch gestartet in Sachen Silber, diesmal war der Zielort der Eitz oder auch Alte Liebe genannt, ein HotSpot in OstHolstein, der immer gut besucht ist. War dann auch gestern Abend so, neun Angler waren vor Ort. Deshalb fahre ich da nie hin, aber meinem Freund zur Liebe bin ich dann mitgefahren. 
Auch hier war Fisch vor Ort, ich bekam eine richtig guten Biss, leider verabschiedete sich der Fisch nach kurzer Zeit wieder.... hinzu kamen einige Anfasser und als Zugabe waren so einige wirklich Kapitale am Springen, die aber nicht zum Beißen animiert werden konnten. Wie war das noch, Forellen die springen, beißen nicht..... meistens.....
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich zu 101% mit Dir Gedankenverbunden.... allerdings sind wir hier in Schleswig Holstein was die Meeforjagd betrifft ohne Schonzeit ein kleines bisschen besser aufgestellt... wenn gleich ich gegen eine Schonzeit auch nichts einzuwenden hätte....Hier sind die Meerforellen wie geschrieben schon gut aktiv und der September ist immer ein guter Monat zum Fischen.  Habe gerade ein schönes Sommerhaus auf Fynen gebucht und werde dort mit meinem besten Kumpel im Oktober eine Woche die Insel unsicher machen. Ich werde dann natürlich berichten, was auf der schönen Insel in Sachen Meerforellen so geht..
> TL


Wohin gehts genau! Ich hoffe ich kann im Frühjahr wieder auf meine Lieblingsinsel.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe ein schönes Haus direkt am Odense Fjord gebucht und von da aus haben wir einen super Ausgangspunkt. Vom Ablauf her machen wir es immer so, das wir am Anreisetag früh los fahren und verbringen bis zur Übergabe den Tag mit einem schönen Frühstück in Fredericia und fischen dort als Warm Up am Leuchtturm in Strip. Dann Hausübernahme und dann fahren wir die ganze Woche unsere Lieblingspunkte auf der Insel an, die wir bei vielen Touren nach Fynen so rausgefunden haben..... natürlich orientieren wir uns auch nach den Angelführer "die 117 besten fünischen Angelplätze" den ich persönlich sehr gut finde... aber es gibt auch gute und Fischreiche Plätze die nicht in dem Buch stehen.... aber wenn Mann das erste Mal auf die Insel fährt, kann ich nur jeden dies Buch empfehlen.....
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute kurz entschlossen einen Tripp an die Ostsee gemacht, blaue Stunde durchgefischt. Waren aber keine Fische in der.....Bedingungen waren auch nicht so pralle, null Wind.... aber schön war es trotzdem...
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute noch einmal da blaue Stunde genutzt, aber bis auf einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze gibt es nichts zu vermelden, die Bedingungen waren gut. Welle, Sonne , Wolken .....
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Ich finde es ja sehr nett, dass hier die Community so freundlich mit dem Fänger der braunen Fische umgeht und man sich nicht aufregen will. Aber eigentlich unterstehen wir doch alle einem Ehrenkodex und der lautet: Gefärbte Fische gehen wieder baden, untermaßige Fische werden schonend behandelt. Konstruktiv darf man dem Kollegen doch wirklich den Hinweis geben, dass sein Verhalten Scheiße ist. Scheiße für den Bestand, scheiße für unser Ansehen, scheiße für sein eigenes Karma.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Selbst das versuchen die Fische zu fangen ist Scheiße. Scheiße für den Bestand, scheiße für unser Ansehen, scheiße für sein eigenes Karma

Ehrenkodex     .


----------



## Hel_Ge

Mal eine unerfahrene Frage zur Platzsuche:
Achtet ihr sehr auf den Wind?
Auflandig, Ablandig, von der Seite...
Ostholstein bietet ja quasi für alles Lösungen.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Der mutmaßliche Driller eines toten Großzanders hatte mal den Satz in seinem Werbevideo:

"Wind op de Kant , Fis in de Hand" 

Ob das am Meer auch gilt ?! 

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja sehr nett, dass hier die Community so freundlich mit dem Fänger der braunen Fische umgeht und man sich nicht aufregen will. Aber eigentlich unterstehen wir doch alle einem Ehrenkodex und der lautet: Gefärbte Fische gehen wieder baden, untermaßige Fische werden schonend behandelt. Konstruktiv darf man dem Kollegen doch wirklich den Hinweis geben, dass sein Verhalten Scheiße ist. Scheiße für den Bestand, scheiße für unser Ansehen, scheiße für sein eigenes Karma.


Hallo,

ich würde das nicht ganz so streng sehen. 
Bei strenger Auslegung dieses Ehrencodex, dürfte man kaum auf Lachs in den Flüssen fischen  . Sag das mal einem Lachsfischer, dass das was er macht Scheiße ist.
Ich habe gezielt noch nicht auf Meerforellen gefischt, hatte aber beim Lachsfischen einige als Beifang. Gut die gingen wieder zurück, da nicht der Zielfisch und außerdem war da nichts über 60 cm dabei, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## AXTI

Ahoi in die Runde ! Falls noch jemand nächste Woche in ALS DK unterwegs ist, Kumpel und ich sind dort schon seit Jahren auf Mefojagd und haben für den 25.09-27.09 ( 3 Übernachtungen) evtl. noch platz frei in einem Ferienhaus. Denkbar ist auch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bei einem Kollegen, der vielleicht auch zeitgleich dort ist. Würde kurzfristig nächste Woche Buchen, oder mich bei bereits gebuchten einklinken, da die Ferienhäuser meißt für 4 oder mehr Personen ausgelegt sind, macht es Sinn, den Platz und die Kosten zu Teilen. Wer also dort ist, oder Interesse an der Mefojagd auf Als DK hat, gerne melden !


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde. . Ich bin im Oktober auf langeland und wollte mal gerne einige Infos erhaschen von euch,  wer schonmal auf mefo in langeland im Herbst gewesen ist.  Wäre super.. Im Netz speziell für mefos sind die infos recht dünn. Ein paar Erfahrungen von euch waren dahingehend nett.  LG  kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Langeland ist sehr vielseitig und breit aufgestellt und auch eine sehr gute Insel um den Silbernen nachzustellen, vor allen hast Du die Möglichkeit bei jeder Windrichtung die Insel zu nutzen. Jetzt zum wesentlichen, die Angelplätze. Zum einen schau einmal auf die Seite von Dr. Catch. Der hat immer ausreichend Infos zu den dänischen Angelrevieren. Zum anderen gibt es die App Havoret.com. die ist allerdings nur noch über Instagram nutzbar. Was mir aber immer sehr gut geholfen hat ist, sich einen Angelführer in Buchform zu beschaffen, die gibt es gute Taschenbücher mit allen Infos die Du benötigst. Ansonsten alte Meerforellenanglerweisheit, Leopardengrund und immer in den Wind, da stehen auch die Meerforellen und da ist auch immer GoogelMaps /Earth immer sehr hilfreich.
TL


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Hallo und danke für die Info. Google earth habe ich schon durchwühlt auf der Suche nach den ein oder anderen guten Leo Untergrund.  Langeland genauso wie viele andere Bereiche in dk sind vielseitig aufgestellt so das man auch schnelle mal den Platz wechseln kann.  Die von dir genannte App habe ich (geht bei mir auch ohne Instagram)  für die ersten Infos zu bekommen.. Was sehr cool ist an der seit, man sieht auch die sperrzonen. Das angelmanangment in in dk ist ohnehin klasse. Einen "Reiseführer" in Buchform würde sich bei mir nicht lohnen, da meine Familie immer gerne neues sehen will und ich damit sicherlich nicht nochmal nach langeland kommen werde.  Daher wollte ich gern Erfahrungsberichte von einigen Personen erhalten wenns geht, die sich auf die Herbstangelei auf mefo beziehen.  
Z. B.  Vorwiegend haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht ( im Herbst) dass vermehrt die nord/ ost/ Süd / Westseite auf mefo besser gewesen ist da...... 
Auf solche Informationen hoffe ich.  Stellen, Bereiche und Co muss ich mir natürlich selber suchen.  Dazu habe ich genug Erfahrung aus meinen anderen Urlauben in dk, zb von lollland, mön, falster oder Bereich horsens. 

Dr catch und Co habe ich im wesentlichen schon durch.
Da stehen auch nur die Allgemeinheiten drin ( langeland ist top Revier,  zu jeder Jahreszeit haste Chancen,  Wetter ist egal... Etc.) 

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja noch eine paar Erfahrungswerte die er gerne preisgeben möchte. Kann auch per pn sein,  sofern er es nicht für die Allgemeinheit sagen mag. 

Lieben Dank.. Bleibt gesund,.. Tight lines.. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Melbock79

Moin,
Ich hab das Buch "bin am Meer " gelesen und finde auch den Nachfolger sehr gut. Bin neu an die Ostsee gezogen und durch einen neuen Kumpel bin ich zum Angeln gekommen. 
Ich stimme als Neuling und ehemaliger Mitarbeiter einer natur- und Landschaftspflege dem LekkerVis voll zu. Die Meerforelle die sich umgefärbt hat muss zurück ins Wasser um die neue Generation zu produzieren. 
Denn ich will ja im nächsten Jahr auch eine fangen und das nicht nur als Neuling heute, sonder die nächsten Jahre auch.
Denkt nur an den Dorsch in der Ostsee, solle die Meerforelle genauso extrem absinken?

Ist schon schlimm genug das diese riesen Industrieschiffe die Meere leer fischen. Nur weil ein paar wenig tausend zu Weihnachten unbedingt ne Erdbeere haben wollen, nur mal so als Beispiel oder noch schlimmer fischmehl für Rinder und Schweine!

Wie gesagt, ich als Neuling werde mich dran halten im neuen Jahr, WENN mir eine meerforelle an den harken geht, KEINE brauner kommt mit nach Hause!


----------



## seatrout61

Nach dem Laichen ist vor dem Laichen - dann darf man gar keinen Fisch entnehmen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern habe ich mal wieder zwei Strände in Ostholstein unsicher gemacht in Sachen Silber. Die Bedingungen waren gut und das Wasser hatte ein befischbare Eintrübung. Die erste Stunde an Spot eins auf Blinker brachte gar nichts. Dann gewechselt auf Sandaal Inliner Rot Schwarz und beim dritten Wurf war die Rute krumm. 
Die gute war nicht Küchentauglich und die anderen beiden die später bissen, auch nicht. Dann erst mal eine Kaffeepause bei Bäcker mit lecker Windbüddel und ab an den zweiten Spot. Hier sah es völlig anders aus. Klares Wasser und der Pegel war hier merklich gesunken. Fische waren auch hier, allerdings alles nur Babyhornis aus dem Frühjahr. Alles in allen ein sehr angenehmer Tag, mit super Wetter und völlig tiefenentspannt und bemerkenswert war, das ich weit und breit der einzige Angler an beiden Stränden war...
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate zu Gestern. Das Wetter zu schön für "HomeOffice" als bin ich kurzentschlossen losgedüst. Die Rahmenbedingungen waren so o la la. Der Wasserstand passte nicht wirklich. Aber die alte Meefoanglerdevise lautet, bei Flachwasser, weit rein und weit raus mit dem Köder. Alles andere passte in Sachen Wind und Welle. Gleich der erste Wurf brachte einen Hornfisch, na toll irgendwie habe ich mit den Kollegen dies Jahr einen Exklusivvertrag. Ein paar Würfe später wieder ein Biss, das war kein Horni....sondern eine schöne Silberne, die stieg dann fünf Meter vor dem Kescher aus... Insgesamt hatte ich noch vier weitere Meefos... drei nicht Küchentaugliche und dann eine schöne geschätzte 60 er, ein richtiger Brocken. Aber die Gute war schon im Hochzeitskleid und wurde selbstredend wieder zurückgesetzt. Alle Fische haben sehr spitzt gebissen und konnten dem rot schwarzen Sandaalinliner nicht wieder stehen. Auf Blech ging gar nichts. Waren schönen 4 Stunden im Wasser.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Du glücklicher!
Mir juckt es in den Fingern,aber ich darf ja nicht.( MV)
Halt uns weiter auf den Laufenden!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Windfinder,
klar halte ich Euch auf dem laufenden, am Samstag geht es zur Silberjagd auf die Sonneninsel
TL


----------



## Rheinangler

Ich bin ab Sonntag für ein paar Tage in Heiligenhafen und werde da sicher auch einmal wieder den silbernen Divas nachstellen. Vielleicht klappts ja - was ist denn tendenziell die aktuell bessere Zeit? Morgens früh oder später Nachmittag?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Rheinangler,
was die "Beißzeiten" betrifft ist das sehr unterschiedlich und jeder Silberjäger hat da seine eigene Philosophie. Meine persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung ist, einfach los. Wenn der Fisch Bock hat zu beißen, dann haut er rein. Weist ja, eine Rute die im Keller liegt fängt nichts. Wünsche Dir ein gutes Petri in OstHolstein, berichte mal wie es lief.
TL


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Rheinangler,
> was die "Beißzeiten" betrifft ist das sehr unterschiedlich und jeder Silberjäger hat da seine eigene Philosophie. Meine persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung ist, einfach los. Wenn der Fisch Bock hat zu beißen, dann haut er rein. Weist ja, eine Rute die im Keller liegt fängt nichts. Wünsche Dir ein gutes Petri in OstHolstein, berichte mal wie es lief.
> TL


Also so wie immer  Nur ein Köder der im Wasser ist kann fangen. Wobei der Fang ja nur die Kirsche auf der Torte ist. So ein Aufenthalt am und im Wasser der Ostsee ist ja schon Belohnung genug. Immer wieder schön. Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## Melbock79

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gestern habe ich mal wieder zwei Strände in Ostholstein unsicher gemacht in Sachen Silber. Die Bedingungen waren gut und das Wasser hatte ein befischbare Eintrübung. Die erste Stunde an Spot eins auf Blinker brachte gar nichts. Dann gewechselt auf Sandaal Inliner Rot Schwarz und beim dritten Wurf war die Rute krumm.
> Die gute war nicht Küchentauglich und die anderen beiden die später bissen, auch nicht. Dann erst mal eine Kaffeepause bei Bäcker mit lecker Windbüddel und ab an den zweiten Spot. Hier sah es völlig anders aus. Klares Wasser und der Pegel war hier merklich gesunken. Fische waren auch hier, allerdings alles nur Babyhornis aus dem Frühjahr. Alles in allen ein sehr angenehmer Tag, mit super Wetter und völlig tiefenentspannt und bemerkenswert war, das ich weit und breit der einzige Angler an beiden Stränden war...
> TL


Frage, wie war zu dem Zeitpunkt die Wind Richtung? Denn es heißt "bei Ostwind rosten die harken". Also angeblich soll kein Fisch beißen, was ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen kann.
Denn andere Fische die beißen auch bei Ostwind und drückender Luft oder liegt es einfach an der warmen feuchten Wetterlage gegenüber einer kalten Wetterlage die aus Ost kommt?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Mir ist die Windrichtung egal und auf die alten Fabelweisheiten, bei Süd und West ist es am Best bei Ost und Nord geh selten fort . Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Fische wenn Sie Bock haben bei jeder Windrichtung beißen. Fakt ist Mann muss einfach los..... noch eine alte Weisheit, jeder Tag ist Angeltag aber nicht Fangtag, das trifft eher für die Meerforellen zu.....
TL


----------



## Multe

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die Info. Google earth habe ich schon durchwühlt auf der Suche nach den ein oder anderen guten Leo Untergrund.  Langeland genauso wie viele andere Bereiche in dk sind vielseitig aufgestellt so das man auch schnelle mal den Platz wechseln kann.  Die von dir genannte App habe ich (geht bei mir auch ohne Instagram)  für die ersten Infos zu bekommen.. Was sehr cool ist an der seit, man sieht auch die sperrzonen. Das angelmanangment in in dk ist ohnehin klasse. Einen "Reiseführer" in Buchform würde sich bei mir nicht lohnen, da meine Familie immer gerne neues sehen will und ich damit sicherlich nicht nochmal nach langeland kommen werde.  Daher wollte ich gern Erfahrungsberichte von einigen Personen erhalten wenns geht, die sich auf die Herbstangelei auf mefo beziehen.
> Z. B.  Vorwiegend haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht ( im Herbst) dass vermehrt die nord/ ost/ Süd / Westseite auf mefo besser gewesen ist da......
> Auf solche Informationen hoffe ich.  Stellen, Bereiche und Co muss ich mir natürlich selber suchen.  Dazu habe ich genug Erfahrung aus meinen anderen Urlauben in dk, zb von lollland, mön, falster oder Bereich horsens.
> 
> Dr catch und Co habe ich im wesentlichen schon durch.
> Da stehen auch nur die Allgemeinheiten drin ( langeland ist top Revier,  zu jeder Jahreszeit haste Chancen,  Wetter ist egal... Etc.)
> 
> Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja noch eine paar Erfahrungswerte die er gerne preisgeben möchte. Kann auch per pn sein,  sofern er es nicht für die Allgemeinheit sagen mag.
> 
> Lieben Dank.. Bleibt gesund,.. Tight lines..
> Gruß kleinerkarpfen


im Oktober findest du die Mefos auf der Ostseite der Insel....gute Plätze sind Hou Fyr, Lejbølle, Botofte, Illebølle, Lunden und an der Südspitze - hier kannst du eine große Strecke zwischen Keldsnor Fyr und Gulstav befischen. Sollte es mit dem Wind nicht klappen, so geh nach Dimesodde, Vesteregn oder Ristinge. Auf der ganzen Westseite ist nur im Winter oder Frühjahr Fisch. https://seatrout.dk/kort/


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Hallo multe.. Vielen Dank für die Info. Genau so dachte ich mir die Antwort bei meiner Fragestellung. Mal schauen ob was geht,.. Aber wenn ich dann an der ostseite bleibe,..
 Mache ich erstmal nix verkehrt.  Allesln die vor Ort sind.. Oder auch nicht.. Dickes Petri. . Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Melbock79

Naja, ich hatte heute von 3 Uhr morgens bis ca 16:30uhr keinen einzigen Biss an der Seebrücke Wismar.  Dazu fehlte noch ca 1m Wasser. Bei Westwind.
Der Katamaran der in der Nähe der Brücke ist (blau und gelb) soll am Dienstag auf dem trockenen gewesen sein.
Musste wegen dem niedrigwasser so einiges umbauen.
Bin gespannt wie es mnmorfen aussieht dort.


----------



## Melbock79

Moin, war mal wieder an der Seebrücke Wismar heute. Sonne bei südostwind mit 2 Angeln.
Eine auf tauwurm und 1 auf heringköder.
Hatte am tauwurm Haken gegen 7 Uhr einen hornhecht ca 30cm (kein Foto) von außen großer haken durch Unterkiefer, ist wieder ausgesetzt worden.
gegen 13:35uhr meine allererste meerforelle einen ca 30 cm am tauwurm Haken. Haken ist ca 0,5 cm unterm Auge durch gedrungen. Nach entfernen und wieder zurücksetzen, rieb sie leblos unter der Brücke durch. Ich weiss nicht ob sie betäubt war oder durch nen Schock gestorben ist.
Ich kenn die Meerforelle leider als Anfänger überhaupt nicht. In der Aufregung kein Foto gemacht . Hat wer ne Info wie Stress anfällig die Meerforelle ist nach nen Fang?
Hätte sie gerne behalten, aber vom 15.9 bis 14.12 ist schonzeit in mv.
Bei jeden nächsten Fang wird vorher im Wassereimer kontrolliert und ganz in Ruhe wieder zurück gesetzt.
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend

geändert durch Mod


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Das sind die negativen Nebenwirkungen vom Tauwurmangeln, da fast immer nur kleine Meerforellen draufgehen, für mich ein absolutes NO GO. Warum, fast alle kleinen schlucken den Wurm bis zum Anschlag und das war es dann mit den Nachwuchs..... bei uns gibt es auch so Spezialisten, die Angeln mit Pose und Tauwurm gezielt auf Silber und da ist leider auch so, das alle Meeforellen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Das geht gar nicht. Wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung, muss ja jeder selber Wissen was er macht und tut, aber manchmal ist es Sinnvoll sich vor dem Angeln ein paar Gedanken mehr zu machen.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Melbock79 schrieb:


> Moin, war mal wieder an der Seebrücke Wismar heute. Sonne bei südostwind mit 2 Angeln.
> Eine auf tauwurm und 1 auf heringköder.
> Hatte am tauwurm Haken gegen 7 Uhr einen hornhecht ca 30cm (kein Foto) von außen großer haken durch Unterkiefer, ist wieder ausgesetzt worden.
> gegen 13:35uhr meine allererste *meerforelle einen ca 30 cm* am tauwurm Haken. Haken ist ca 0,5 cm unterm Auge durch gedrungen. Nach entfernen und wieder zurücksetzen, rieb sie leblos unter der Brücke durch. Ich weiss nicht ob sie betäubt war oder durch nen Schock gestorben ist.
> Ich kenn die Meerforelle leider als Anfänger überhaupt nicht. In der Aufregung kein Foto gemacht . Hat wer ne Info wie Stress anfällig die Meerforelle ist nach nen Fang?
> *Hätte sie gerne behalten, aber vom 15.9 bis 14.12 ist schonzeit in mv.
> Bei jeden nächsten Fang wird vorher im Wassereimer kontrolliert und ganz in Ruhe wieder zurück gesetzt.*
> Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend
> 
> geändert durch Mod


Du solltest ein Fischereischein holen oder erneuern lassen via Prüfung.


Meerforelle-Eimer-Kontrolle  --- WTF?! Genau so gut kann man einen Nashorn in Einzimmerwohnung stecken um seine Eier zu messen.


----------



## Melbock79

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Das sind die negativen Nebenwirkungen vom Tauwurmangeln, da fast immer nur kleine Meerforellen draufgehen, für mich ein absolutes NO GO. Warum, fast alle kleinen schlucken den Wurm bis zum Anschlag und das war es dann mit den Nachwuchs..... bei uns gibt es auch so Spezialisten, die Angeln mit Pose und Tauwurm gezielt auf Silber und da ist leider auch so, das alle Meeforellen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Das geht gar nicht. Wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung, muss ja jeder selber Wissen was er macht und tut, aber manchmal ist es Sinnvoll sich vor dem Angeln ein paar Gedanken mehr zu machen.



Moin wünsche euch allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche. 

Ich bin Anfänger was das Angeln betrifft!!!
Vereine, entschuldigt, ich habe mit sowas sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, also gehe ich nicht dort rein.
Von durch nen Kumpel zum Angeln gekommen, er hat seinen fischereischein. Ich habe ihn noch nicht, weil der Kurs voll ist Ende Oktober in Wismar.
Habe vorerst den 4 wochenschein mit Ostseekarte. Zukünftig werde ich nur die Ostseekarte nehmen, weil binnengewässer fische ich nicht esse. 
Wie ich ja geschrieben habe, es war meine allererste meeresforelle und ich habe damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet das sie dort ran geht und das an der Seebrücke in Wismar eine rum schwimmt. Da die Strömung aus dem Hafen sehr süßes Wasser enthält. Ich hatte eher mit nen Aal gerechnet oder groppe oder ggf doch ne Scholle. Die poseneinstellung war ca 50cm übern Boden.
Was Blinker betrifft, das ist mir zu stressig. Wie soll man sich denn da entspannen können? 
Wäre jetzt nen aal ran gegangen, hätte ich mich gefreut. Denn der aal ist für meinen Kumpel der mich zum Angeln gebracht hat.

Was den Eimer betrifft, bei einen Fisch der ca 30cm hat zur genauen anschauen ob es jetzt ne meeresforelle ist oder eine normale Forelle, denke ich das es okay ist.
Außerdem war der Haken etwa 0,5cm unterm Auge hängen geblieben. Ich konnte im Maul keine weiteren Verletzungen erkennen.
In der Bucht von Wismar,  soweit mir bekannt ist, war mal zur DDR Zeit ne Forellen Zucht Anlage. Ob es davon noch nachkömmlinge gibt, weiss ich nicht. Diese Anlage Info habe ich durch Einheimische. Es heißt man könnte auch Hecht oder enliches fangen dort.
Im hagen selbst, hatte ich vor ca 14 Tage  1 plötz und 1 Güste am Haken gehabt am Abend.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine ü50cm große meeresforelle an der Seebrücke vorbei schwimmt,. Das kann ich mir eher in wohlenberger vorstellen.  Weil Boltenhagen ist ja nicht weit wo sich einige sammeln zur leichheit.
Ach ja, hatte gestern jemand auf der Brücke gehabt, der in wohlenberger vom Anleger ne ü80cm meeresforelle mit Rindfleisch zur Hornhechtzeit am Haken hatte.

Wenn ihr noch nen Tipp habt zum besseren zurücksetzen, wenn mir noch mal ein silber rangeht, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Denn noch mal sowas wie gestern zu erleben, ist nicht schön.


----------



## Windfinder

Tipp von mir, lass es an der Seebrücke in Wismar zur Zeit sein. Wenn der Hornhecht da ist, lohn sich das.
Aber jetzt??? Ist da nicht wirklich was zuholen. Fahre da lieber nach Boltenhagen, Rerik, Kübo etc. . Da hast du mehr Chancen was zu fangen.
*Meerforellen* ziehen derzeit in den Hafen. Weil sie in die Bäche aufsteigen wollen oder weil es dort einfach nur wärmer oder Salzfreier ist.
Auch mit sowas solltest du dich beschäftigen, damit du nicht immer ein Anfänger bleibst. Auch eine *Meerforelle* mit 30 cm kannst du nicht behalten. Da gibt es Mindestmaße!! die Forellenzucht vergesse mal schnell wieder. Davon ist kein Fiesch mehr übrig geblieben. Zu 99,45 Prozent  schwimmen da* Meerforellen* rum. 
1. Fasse die Forellen nicht mit trockenen Händen an. 2. Müssen die Forellen *schonend ins Wasser zurück gesetzt werden. *Wie soll das auf einer Seebrücke funktionieren. 
50cm über den Grund, angelst du bei niedrig Wasser fast im Mittelwasser. Da fängst du doch kein Aal oder Scholle!? Das sind Grundfische!
Konzentriere dich erstmal auf eine Fischart. Derzeit Plattfisch von den Seebrücken in der Umgebung. Spreche mit den Anglern da und schaue ihnen über die Schulter. Dann wirst du auch Erfolg haben.
*Meerforelle *von der Seebrücke lass sein. Besorge dir ne Wathose und befische z.B. in Hoben im Winter oder Frühjahr mit Blinker die Krautgrenze.
Belese dich. Und dann wird das schon.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Melbock79 schrieb:


> Moin wünsche euch allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche.
> 
> Ich bin Anfänger was das Angeln betrifft!!!
> Vereine, entschuldigt, ich habe mit sowas sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, also gehe ich nicht dort rein.
> Von durch nen Kumpel zum Angeln gekommen, er hat seinen fischereischein. Ich habe ihn noch nicht, weil der Kurs voll ist Ende Oktober in Wismar.
> Habe vorerst den 4 wochenschein mit Ostseekarte. Zukünftig werde ich nur die Ostseekarte nehmen, weil binnengewässer fische ich nicht esse.
> Wie ich ja geschrieben habe, es war meine allererste meeresforelle und ich habe damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet das sie dort ran geht und das an der Seebrücke in Wismar eine rum schwimmt. Da die Strömung aus dem Hafen sehr süßes Wasser enthält. Ich hatte eher mit nen Aal gerechnet oder groppe oder ggf doch ne Scholle. Die poseneinstellung war ca 50cm übern Boden.
> Was Blinker betrifft, das ist mir zu stressig. Wie soll man sich denn da entspannen können?
> Wäre jetzt nen aal ran gegangen, hätte ich mich gefreut. Denn der aal ist für meinen Kumpel der mich zum Angeln gebracht hat.
> 
> Was den Eimer betrifft, bei einen Fisch der ca 30cm hat zur genauen anschauen ob es jetzt ne meeresforelle ist oder eine normale Forelle, denke ich das es okay ist.
> Außerdem war der Haken etwa 0,5cm unterm Auge hängen geblieben. Ich konnte im Maul keine weiteren Verletzungen erkennen.
> In der Bucht von Wismar,  soweit mir bekannt ist, war mal zur DDR Zeit ne Forellen Zucht Anlage. Ob es davon noch nachkömmlinge gibt, weiss ich nicht. Diese Anlage Info habe ich durch Einheimische. Es heißt man könnte auch Hecht oder enliches fangen dort.
> Im hagen selbst, hatte ich vor ca 14 Tage  1 plötz und 1 Güste am Haken gehabt am Abend.
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine ü50cm große meeresforelle an der Seebrücke vorbei schwimmt,. Das kann ich mir eher in wohlenberger vorstellen.  Weil Boltenhagen ist ja nicht weit wo sich einige sammeln zur leichheit.
> Ach ja, hatte gestern jemand auf der Brücke gehabt, der in wohlenberger vom Anleger ne ü80cm meeresforelle mit Rindfleisch zur Hornhechtzeit am Haken hatte.
> 
> Wenn ihr noch nen Tipp habt zum besseren zurücksetzen, wenn mir noch mal ein silber rangeht, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Denn noch mal sowas wie gestern zu erleben, ist nicht schön.


Also ganz im Ernst, wenn ich das lese was Du von Dir gibt's dann such Dir lieber ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## henry73

Ich persönlich muss „Meerforelle 1959“ schon zustimmen. Es wird ein enormer finanzieller und ehrenamtlicher Aufwand getrieben damit in unseren Gewässern überhaupt Meerforellen rumschwimmen können. Teure Besatzmaßnahmen, aufwändige Renaturierung der Laichgewässer zwecks eines sich selbst reproduzierenden Bestandes, Rückbau von Wehren und Turbinen, Einbau von Fischtreppen, etc. um nur ein paar zu nennen.

Wenn dann jemand kommt, der…

1. nach eigenem Bekunden keinen Fischerschein hat, aber als anscheinend Ortsansässiger einfach mit dem für Touris gedachten Schein loszieht,

2. null Ahnung hat auf welche Fische er da eigentlich angelt…

3. als Zielfisch Aal, Scholle und „Groppe“ angibt…

3. dann aber *mit Tauwurm im Mittelwasser* „stressfrei“ untermaßige Mefos angelt…

4. bei einem 30cm Mini-Forellchen offensichtlich noch nichts von Mindestmaß gehört hat…

5. im Wurf oder freien Fall aus 3-4m Höhe den Jungfisch wieder reinklatschen lässt…

6. sich dann wundert warum der Fisch leblos kieloben treibt…

7. und dann noch nach „besseren“ Ideen zum Zurücksetzen fragt…

kann ich seinen Unmut gut verstehen. Da bleibt einem echt die Spucke weg.

Und sich auf uralte Geschichten von Forellenzucht zu DDR Zeiten berufen… sorry, das ist über 30 Jahre her. Ich hab als kleiner Steppke auch schöne Regenbogenforellen in der Wismarbucht geangelt, keine Frage… aber bis ins Jahr 2021 schaffen die es nicht und sich selbst vermehren tun die sich in der Ostsee zum Glück auch nicht. Sich darauf als „Argument“ zur Rechtfertigung zu berufen ist doch schon recht dreist.

Den Erwerb eines Fischereischeins incl. Prüfung gibt es nicht zuletzt um genau solchen Dingen vorzubeugen. Nämlich wenigstens dem Erwerb von Grundlagenwissen über Gewässer, Fischarten, gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, Angelgerät usw.
Man hat es schließlich mit Lebewesen zu tun; etwas mehr Achtung vor der Kreatur fände ich sehr angebracht… scheint da nicht wirklich vorhanden zu sein.

Wenn man stressfrei Forellen auf Wurm angeln will sollte man sich an den Forellenteich-/Puff seines Vertrauens hinsetzen. Der Beitrag von Melbock79 hört sich für mich sehr nach "Hauptsache Fisch > der Rest ist egal" an. Auch Angel-Anfänger stehen nicht überm Gesetz.

Davon abgesehen, wer Blinkern oder auch das recht ähnliche Angeln mit Sbirolino nach eigenem Bekunden als “stressig“ empfindet widmet sich vlt. lieber dem Ansitzangeln auf diverse Friedfische. Aber Fische aus dem Süßwasser sind ihm ja offensichtlich nicht gut genug.

Ist nur *meine* persönliche Meinung ; aber ich kann den Unmut von Meerforelle1959 nachvollziehen…. geht mir ähnlich. Genau diese Art zu "angeln" führt wieder zu noch mehr Verboten für alle >prima Munition für PETA und Co.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja Henry,
da gebe ich Dir zu 100% in allen Punkten recht !!
Kurzes UpDate für heute in Sachen Silber,
fünf Stunden bei bestem Wetter in der Ostsee gestanden. Meefos waren da, insgesamt gingen 3 Stück auf den rot schwaren Inliner Sandaal mit EInzelhaken, aber alle drei waren nicht Küchentauglich. Blech ignorieren Sie nach wie vor. Alle wieder sehr spitz gebissen und der Einzelhaken saß immer nur in der Oberlippe. Ich frage mich wo die Größeren sind, aber ich bleib dran. 
TL

PS. war kein Unmut von mir, sondern auch nur meine Meinung zu dem jungen Angler im Amateurstatus....


----------



## Melbock79

Moin,
Was regt ihr euch denn so auf?
Was wisst ihr über das Gewässer rund um die Seebrücke von Wismar? Anscheind nichts oder doch ?
Ich wohne seit Mai2021 dort. 
Für die die die Brücke nicht kennen ne info:
1. Sie ist nordöstlich ausgerichtet.
2. Ist an der Platform eine Wasser eine tiefe von max 4m bis ggf 5m je nach Wasserstand.
3. In südlicher und nördlicher Richtung, ist ein ca 10 m breiter Streifen der ebenfalls die selbe Tiefe hat. Welches ungefähr 15m an der Brücke südwestlich Richtung entlang geht. Es war mal ne Anlegestelle für sogenannte bäderschiffe oder hafenrundfahrtschiffe die nen Tiefgang von ca 2m haben.
4. Je nach Wetterlage, sturm kommenden aus West nach Ost ziehend, könnte man bis zur fahrinne gehen. Da das Wasser aus der Bucht gedrückt wurde.
Generelle Wassertiefe dort ist ca 0cm bis ca 2m von Ufer bis letztes ca viertel der Brücke.

Der Boden ist mit fadenalge hauptsächlich überwuchert, an manchen Stellen gibt es blasentank und seegraß. Wäre die fadenalge nicht dort dann wäre Hauptsächlich Sand und Gestein mit seegraß dort.

Also, wenn die Einstellung an der Pose bei einer ungefähr Wassertiefe von 4m, auf ca 3,5m ist oder 3,7m tanzend durch die fadenalgen uns co und in 15m auf ca 2,5m Grund trifft, was ist sie dann? Genau, auf Grund!

Wenn jemand schon diese komischen peta und co nennt, vielleicht solltet ihr denen auch sagen wie man nen fischereischekn auf Lebenszeit bekommt. Denn es ist NUR eine Prüfung mit 60 fragen wo min 45 richtig sein müssen. 
Schon mal intensiver nachgedacht ? Nein und für die Prüfung ist auch kein Kurs nötig in MV!!!!!!
Des weiteren wo überall JETZT noch gefangen werden kann in der ganzen Ostsee, man schau nur die Info der vorletzten Meldungen über das Silber. 

Also bevor ihr Blinker Angler mit fischtreppe und co anfangt. Macht euch noch mal genauer schlau wie es an der Seebrücke wirklich aussieht.

Ich war und bin immer noch traurig darüber, das ein Fehler in der hecktig und co über eine Meerforelle an den haken gegangen ist. Weil ich damit einfach nicht gerechnet habe, das mir das JETZT passiert. Da die Wanderung jetzt noch nicht ist in die Flüsse. Die Wanderung ist erst ab Mitte Februar bis Ende März je nach Wasserstand zum ableichen. Soweit ich es bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Des Weiteren konnte ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das sie auch auf der Seite am Strand / Seebrücke von wendorf und der Bucht von hoben im flachwasserbereich auftaucht.
Das man selbst verstorbene Tiere, beim zurücksetzen tot eintritt, nicht mitnehmen darf liegt an den krusen Regeln.

WIE HABT IHR EUCH EIGENTLICH GEFÜHLT ALS EURE ERSTE MEERESFORELLE RAN GING zu einer unpassenden Zeit? Warscheinlich rein gar nichts, weil viele von euch sicherlich seit kindertage irgendwie was mit Angeln zutuen hatte!

Noch mal was das Thema Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit betrifft, 1 Wochenende a 8 std (keine Pflicht in mv, 75€, keine Pflicht für vereine) dann ne Prüfung (25€), das ist sollte mal peta und co erfahren.
Das ist macht definitiv keinen besseren Angler aus die sich über Fehler andere das Mundwerk zerreißen! 
Ganz ehrlich, Peta und co 
und Politik haben mehr Schaden angerichtet als genützt.
Man schaut sich einfach die neozonen und neopyhten auf Land und im Wasser in den letzten 100 Jahr, extrem die letzten 50jahre, in Deutschland.

Ich habe vor meiner Rückenop2015 bei natur-und Landschaftspflege gearbeitet. Unsere Aufträge kamen direkt von der biostation. Da es eines stelle für reha und behinderten Menschen war die leider nur wenige Jahre existiert hat. Wir haben schwerpunktmäßig die Naturschutzgebiete gepflegt.
Wenn ich mir dann einige Angler von euch an schau, die zum betonschiff gehen in der Wismarer Bucht, soll ich dann mal nen Foto machen oder so und hier öffentlich rein stellen?
Also ihr alten Hasen, haltet einfach mal den Ball etwas flacher bei einem Neuling der vor ein paar Tagen in Aufregung und Panik nen Fehler gemacht hat.
Ich weiss nun, das ne meeresforelle an der Seebrücke von Wismar mir an den Haken gehen kann und sie sehr viel langsamer zurück setzen muss.

Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Tag


----------



## Windfinder

Melbock79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Was regt ihr euch denn so auf?
> Was wisst ihr über das Gewässer rund um die Seebrücke von Wismar? Anscheind nichts oder doch ?
> Ich wohne seit Mai2021 dort.
> Für die die die Brücke nicht kennen ne info:


I*ch bin da Groß und Alt gewordenI*


Melbock79 schrieb:


> Da die Wanderung jetzt noch nicht ist in die Flüsse. Die Wanderung ist erst ab Mitte Februar bis Ende März je nach Wasserstand zum ableichen. Soweit ich es bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte.


*Völlig Falsch!!! Informiere Dich richtig!!!*


Melbock79 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren konnte ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das sie auch auf der Seite am Strand / Seebrücke von wendorf und der Bucht von hoben im flachwasserbereich auftaucht.


I*nformiere Dich! Eine handbreite Wassertiefe reicht*!


Auch wenn ich jetzt hier rausfliege, aber du gehst uns allen mit deinen Ausführungen auf n Sack!
Jeder fängt mal an. Und jeder macht Fehler. Aber man sollte im Stande sein sich selbst zu reflektieren und wissen wann das Maß voll ist!
Letzter Beitrag von mir zu diesem Thema


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja Windfinder , da bin mit deinen Gedanken zu 1000% bei Dir, der geht gar nicht. Ich äussere  ich auch nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ich sage nur MeerESforelle…. und nein, es war keine Autokorrektur.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Melbock79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Was regt ihr euch denn so auf?
> Was wisst ihr über das Gewässer rund um die Seebrücke von Wismar? Anscheind nichts oder doch ?
> Ich wohne seit Mai2021 dort.
> Für die die die Brücke nicht kennen ne info:
> 1. Sie ist nordöstlich ausgerichtet.
> 2. Ist an der Platform eine Wasser eine tiefe von max 4m bis ggf 5m je nach Wasserstand.
> 3. In südlicher und nördlicher Richtung, ist ein ca 10 m breiter Streifen der ebenfalls die selbe Tiefe hat. Welches ungefähr 15m an der Brücke südwestlich Richtung entlang geht. Es war mal ne Anlegestelle für sogenannte bäderschiffe oder hafenrundfahrtschiffe die nen Tiefgang von ca 2m haben.
> 4. Je nach Wetterlage, sturm kommenden aus West nach Ost ziehend, könnte man bis zur fahrinne gehen. Da das Wasser aus der Bucht gedrückt wurde.
> Generelle Wassertiefe dort ist ca 0cm bis ca 2m von Ufer bis letztes ca viertel der Brücke.
> 
> Der Boden ist mit fadenalge hauptsächlich überwuchert, an manchen Stellen gibt es blasentank und seegraß. Wäre die fadenalge nicht dort dann wäre Hauptsächlich Sand und Gestein mit seegraß dort.
> 
> Also, wenn die Einstellung an der Pose bei einer ungefähr Wassertiefe von 4m, auf ca 3,5m ist oder 3,7m tanzend durch die fadenalgen uns co und in 15m auf ca 2,5m Grund trifft, was ist sie dann? Genau, auf Grund!
> 
> Wenn jemand schon diese komischen peta und co nennt, vielleicht solltet ihr denen auch sagen wie man nen fischereischekn auf Lebenszeit bekommt. Denn es ist NUR eine Prüfung mit 60 fragen wo min 45 richtig sein müssen.
> Schon mal intensiver nachgedacht ? Nein und für die Prüfung ist auch kein Kurs nötig in MV!!!!!!
> Des weiteren wo überall JETZT noch gefangen werden kann in der ganzen Ostsee, man schau nur die Info der vorletzten Meldungen über das Silber.
> 
> Also bevor ihr Blinker Angler mit fischtreppe und co anfangt. Macht euch noch mal genauer schlau wie es an der Seebrücke wirklich aussieht.
> 
> Ich war und bin immer noch traurig darüber, das ein Fehler in der hecktig und co über eine Meerforelle an den haken gegangen ist. Weil ich damit einfach nicht gerechnet habe, das mir das JETZT passiert. Da die Wanderung jetzt noch nicht ist in die Flüsse. Die Wanderung ist erst ab Mitte Februar bis Ende März je nach Wasserstand zum ableichen. Soweit ich es bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Des Weiteren konnte ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das sie auch auf der Seite am Strand / Seebrücke von wendorf und der Bucht von hoben im flachwasserbereich auftaucht.
> Das man selbst verstorbene Tiere, beim zurücksetzen tot eintritt, nicht mitnehmen darf liegt an den krusen Regeln.
> 
> WIE HABT IHR EUCH EIGENTLICH GEFÜHLT ALS EURE ERSTE MEERESFORELLE RAN GING zu einer unpassenden Zeit? Warscheinlich rein gar nichts, weil viele von euch sicherlich seit kindertage irgendwie was mit Angeln zutuen hatte!
> 
> Noch mal was das Thema Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit betrifft, 1 Wochenende a 8 std (keine Pflicht in mv, 75€, keine Pflicht für vereine) dann ne Prüfung (25€), das ist sollte mal peta und co erfahren.
> Das ist macht definitiv keinen besseren Angler aus die sich über Fehler andere das Mundwerk zerreißen!
> Ganz ehrlich, Peta und co
> und Politik haben mehr Schaden angerichtet als genützt.
> Man schaut sich einfach die neozonen und neopyhten auf Land und im Wasser in den letzten 100 Jahr, extrem die letzten 50jahre, in Deutschland.
> 
> Ich habe vor meiner Rückenop2015 bei natur-und Landschaftspflege gearbeitet. Unsere Aufträge kamen direkt von der biostation. Da es eines stelle für reha und behinderten Menschen war die leider nur wenige Jahre existiert hat. Wir haben schwerpunktmäßig die Naturschutzgebiete gepflegt.
> Wenn ich mir dann einige Angler von euch an schau, die zum betonschiff gehen in der Wismarer Bucht, soll ich dann mal nen Foto machen oder so und hier öffentlich rein stellen?
> Also ihr alten Hasen, haltet einfach mal den Ball etwas flacher bei einem Neuling der vor ein paar Tagen in Aufregung und Panik nen Fehler gemacht hat.
> Ich weiss nun, das ne meeresforelle an der Seebrücke von Wismar mir an den Haken gehen kann und sie sehr viel langsamer zurück setzen muss.
> 
> Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Tag


Edit Mod.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute 4 Stunden die Ostsee in Sachen Silber unsicher gemacht. Der Wasserstand war hoch, Wasser klar und leicht windig. In unerreichbarer  waren so einige Aktivitäten an der Oberfläche zu sehen, aber die Beißlaune der Silbernen lag heute bei null. Auffällig war auch das keine Kleinfische im vorderen Uferbereich da waren, nichts nicht ein einziger, im Gegensatz zu Montag, da tummelten sich sehr viele Stichlinge ecpp vorne an rum. Aber schön war es trotzdem wieder.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Naja, den Nachrichten zu urteilen gab es ja in deiner Nähe Wetterturbulenzen.
Da hätte ich mich als Fisch auch tief am Grund Versteckt.
Der Luftdruck muss doch extrem gefallen sein?!?
Ich finde, es ist schon zu merken das die Mefos nicht beißen, wenn sich das Wetter extrem ändert. Oder?
LG


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Wetterturbulenzen incl Luftdruck sind manchmal schon relevant, aber auch nicht immer. Ich bleibe dabei, wenn Sie Lust haben zu beißen und auf Raubzug sind , dann schlagen Sie ein, alles schon erlebt. Ja so sind Sie die Diven


----------



## Rheinangler

Mahlzeit, wie versprochen ein Kurzbericht von meinem Kurztrip aus OH. 

Am Dienstag Nachmittag konnte ich ein paar Stündchen für die Meerforellenangelei abzwacken. Mit herrlichem Sonnenschein, blauem Himmer und klarem, ziemlich ruhigem Wasser, empfing mich die Ostsee. Was für´s Auge, aber zum Angeln eigentlich nicht optimal. 
Aber der Leopardengrund um das zu beangelnde Steinriff sah schon verführerisch aus. Der Blasentang wogte in HD Qualität vor meinen Beinen im relativ warmen Wasser. Ein bisschen blöde kam ich mir dann allerdings in meiner Neoprenwathose vor, als direkt neben mir eine ältere Dame zum Nacktbad in die Ostsee eintauchte und dort Ihre Runden drehte. Das mir der Schweiß in der Watbuxe ausgebrochen ist lag aber definitiv am Wetter, ehrlich.

Fische waren aber - zu meiner Überraschung - trotzdem aktiv und zahlreich auch vorhanden. Sehr viele kleine Hornis mit Scheinattacken auf meinen Köder machten den Anfang, bis ich dann die erste größere Trutte hinter meinem Köder wahrgenommen habe. Es blieb allerdings zunächst bei vielen Nachläufern und Fehlattacken. Erst nach meinem Wechsel auf einen kleinen Seaker in hellgrün hing beim ersten Wurf die erste knapp 40er Forelle auf voller Wurfdistanz. Etwas später gabs dann noch eine kleinere Schwester hinterher, die ufernah im Blasentang auf Beute lauerte. 

Die Fischaktivität wurde mehr, je näher die Dämmerung rückte - ich musste dann allerdings leider vor der eigentlich besten Zeit wieder zurück, da ich noch mit Frauchen zum Essen wollte. Egal - war trotzdem schön, mal wieder in der Ostsee zu stehen. Dabei noch zwei Mefos zu fangen hat es dann perfekt gemacht. Die großen Küchenfische habe ich mir dann für nach der Schonzeit aufgespart.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na siehste da hat sich dein Trip an die Ostsee doch gelohnt.... ja das mit der Neoprenwathose kenne ich nur zur genüge. Fühlt sich an als wenn man in der mobilen Sauna steht. Mittlerweile habe ich einen Satz Wechselklamotten und ein Handtuch im Auto. Ja ist schon cool, neben dir sind die Leutchen am Baden und stehst mit der Watbüchse in der Ostsee und bist am Fischen...
TL


----------



## MEFO Glücksburg

War jetzt Ende September / Anfang Oktober mehrmals los an der Flensburger Außenförde, aber es war immer wie ausgestorben.  Wasser noch zu warm ? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen momentan für den Bereich?


----------



## Matthias-HH

Ich war gestern auf dem Rückweg vom Campingplatz noch an einem sehr bekannten Strand in OH und wollte noch in die Dämmerung rein angeln.
Mein Vertrauen schenkte ich wieder dem Tuwob G10, der mir schon bei meiner letzten Session eine schöner 50er Mefo bescherte. Gegen 19.15 Uhr hatte ich dann auch einen Fisch am Haken, zuerst dachte ich an eine kleine Meerforelle, aber nach einigen ganz untypischen Fluchten, teilweise um mich herum, tippte ich auf eine am Rücken oder am Schwanz gehakte Mefo. Aufgrund der schon begonnenen Dunkelheit konnte ich erst im Ketcher richtig sehen, was mir da am Haken gegangen war:
Es war eine (für die Ostsee) sehr stattliche Makrele von Ü40  .
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo Petri zu dem schönen Minithun, ja die Wundertüte Ostsee.....da sieht man es wieder,toll. Ich wollte heute auch los, aber ein Unfall an der Autobahnauffahrt die dadurch gesperrt wurde lies mich wieder umkehren, denn ich hatte keine Lust einen Megaumweg zu fahren.  Morgen geht es wieder in die vollen, noch ein bisschen üben bevor es am 16. auf die Meeforelleninseln Fyn geht.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Also heute ging es dann los. Zuerst wurde ich von der 120 Mio Jolle Gorch Fock begrüßt, die auf der Fahrt nach Kiel war. Dann vier Stunden geangelt. Bedingungen gingen so, für meine Verhältnisse zu wenig Wind. Fisch war da, ich hatte ein paar gute Anfasser und zwei nicht küchentaugliche Meerforellen. alles in allen ein schöner Trip bei bestem Wetter und Sonne satt.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern einen weiteren Trip an die Ostsee gestartet. Die Bedingungen waren nicht gut. Irgend einer hat den Propfen aus der Ostsee gezogen ;-)) und dementsprechend war der Wasserstand sehr niedrig. Der Wind passte auch nicht und die Fischaktivitäten waren bei absolut Null. Aber schön war es trotzdem. 
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Werde Samstag auch meinen ersten Versuch in diesem Herbst starten, mal schauen, ob sich nach meinem schlechten Frühjahr endlich wieder eine silbrige für mich locker macht. Welche Köder haben sich aktuell bei euch durchgesetzt? Meerforelle 1959, du meintest schon eher Sandaal-Inliner als Blech?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin LekkerVis,
ja bei mir geht im Moment nur Fisch, wenn er dann da ist, auf den rot schwarzen Sandaal-Inliner, an Blech schwimmen sie zumindest bei mir vorbei


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Heute vier Stunden die Eckernförder Bucht unsicher gemacht bei optimalen Bedingungen, die Meerforellen waren nicht in Beisslaune die Minihornfische dafür aber um so mehr.. unfassbar, so langsam reicht es mit den Kollegen ;-))))
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Der Meerforellengott hat sich endlich wieder erbarmt: Zwei untermaßige in Sierksdorf. Schnelles Foto im Kescher als Andenken und wieder schwimmen lassen. Ein mal auf Sandaal Inliner und ein mal auf Spöket. Hätten größer sein können, aber jetzt ist zumindest das Vertrauen wieder da!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute drei Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht auf Silberjagd. Die Bedingungen waren gut. Meerforellenwetter, Wind, Sonne, Regen, Boen bis 50 Km/h , Anglerherz was willst Du mehr. Erst mit Blinker ein bisschen versucht, nichts. Dann auf den altbewährten Köder gewechselt und gleich beim ersten Wurf stieg eine schöne blanke 40er ein, durfte aber wieder schwimmen, fehlten für mich 5 Zentimeter und habe ich noch zwei in der Kühlung. Tja und das war es dann, es ging nichts mehr,null. Tja so sind Sie die silbernen Diven. Morgen werden die Bedingungen noch besser sein, geht dann wieder los.....
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute ging es in die nächste Runde an meinen Lieblingsstrand. Es hat alles gepasst, Wind, Welle, Sonne, Wasserstand. In den ersten 45 Minuten ging nichts und das Wasser war doch auch etwas Krautlastig trotz Einzelhaken. Ich stellte mir die Frage, Sanndaal runter, Blinker drauf, nee vertraue dem Köder. Ein paar Minuten später kam der Einschlag und es gab einen guten Drill. Am Ende hing eine schöne blanke 55er silberne Schönheit, die den Einzelhaken bis in den Schlunt inhaliert hatte und die heute Abend in die Backofen geht. Ansonsten ging weiter gar nichts, nicht einmal ein Kontakt. Aber reicht ja auch vollkommen.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Petri an Mefo 1959!! Das ist Mefoangeln at its best. Landschaft und Stimmung genießen, an der frischen Luft sein und ab und an eine entnehmen!
In zwei Wochen darf ich (endlich) auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen, auch wenn November jetzt nicht die ganz dolle Zeit ist. Aber nach zwei Frühjahrslockdowns nehme ich das gerne mit! Petri an alle die losziehen!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Meefourlauber,
ja Danke. Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die Silbernen beißen auch im November.... aber die Erfahrung zeigt das man dann erst am späten Vormittag loszuckelt. Früh Morgens wenn der Bodenfrost sich dann einstellt, so wie heute auch bei uns braucht Du nicht am Wasser sein. Meine Erfahrung ist in den "kalten Monaten" die Zeit zwischen 1100 und 1500 Uhr immer am besten ist.  Ganz wichtig auch die Köderführung, langsamer als sonst und den Spinstopp nie vergessen, dann klappt es.Dann viel Glück bei deinem Tripp.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Vielen Dank . Sorgen mache ich mir keine , mit nicht "ganz so dolle" meinte ich eher, dass es im November nicht so einfach wird eine gute Silberne zu fangen.
Zu 2/3 werde ich wohl eher mit der Fusselpeitsche fischen, wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen. Ansonsten werde ich deine Tipps mit der Spinne beherzigen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
bin dann heute noch mal los gewesen, wollte eigentlich nicht aber war noch ein bisschen angefixt von Gestern und alte Welle bringt ja meistens Forelle.
Die Bedingungen waren etwas entspannter als Gestern, denn der Wind kam seitlich und auch nicht so kräftig. Am dritten Spot spürte  ich einen "Anstubzer" am Köder...
konnte nur zwei Ursachen haben, entweder Qualle (waren aber keine da) oder eine große Meerforelle. Es eigener Erfahrung ist mir das schon ein paar Mal passiert. Die Großen versuchen den Köder durch einen Kopfschlag zu betäuben und dann fassen Sie zu... also Spinstopp, nichts passiert. Nach gefühlten zehn weiteren Würfen kam 10 Meter vor mir der Einschlag und die Rolle war um schnurren und der Fisch zog Schnur, dann erstmal einen brachialen Sprung aus dem Wasser mit dem dazugehörigen Kopfschütteln. Konnte ich gut Kontrollieren sah aber schon , das der Fisch voll eingefärbt war.... nach zwei weiteren Sprüngen, sichere Landung im Kescher, puha Ü70 . 
Konnte sich die Gute im Kescher erst einmal beruhigen und schnell versucht ein Foto zu machen. Haken raus, Küssi auf die Stirn und zurück ins Wasser mit dem Kraftpaket. Dann raus aus dem Wasser erst einmal runterfahren und eine Ziggi. Dann 20 Meter weiter wieder uns Wasser rein und schmeiß den Köder genau dahin wo ich vorher stand. Keine drei Umdrehungen auf der Rolle, wieder so ein Einschlag. Rute krumm und der Fisch sprang vier mal hinter einander aus dem Wasser, da war nicht braun..... sichere Landung im Kescher Ü60 noch so ein Kraftpaket. Schwimmt aber auch wieder, leicht angefärbt an den Flanken, die soll für Nachwuchs sorgen. 
Ja war wieder ein schöner Angeltag.
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

WUNDERBAR! Schöner Bericht, Meerforelle 1959! Was war denn der Erfolgsköder? Und: Fischst du deine Inliner mit Gummi-stopper? Machen ja viele, weil bei den Spinnstopps der Haken absackt. Bin da selber noch am experimentieren.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Das mit dem Stopper würde mich auch interessieren. Petri zu 1,30 M Meerforelle


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin LekkerVis und Meforurlauber,
ich fische den Inliner ohne Gummistopper , Inlersandaal 15 Gr von Savegaer in rot schwarz ist zur Zeit mit TopKöder, auf Blech geht zumindest bei mir gar nichts. 
Den Inliner auf die Vorfachschnur dann am Ende drei Perlen und dann einen Gamakazu Einzelhaken, fertig.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
nachdem die Dänemarkrückkehr abgearbeitet ist, ging es dann heute für fünf Stunden ins heimische Revier. Bedingungen war soweit ok, bisschen wenig Wind aber egal. Fische waren auch da. Insgesamt drei nicht küchentaugliche blanke Meerforellen, eine weitere stieg im Drill aus. Dann nach einen dicken blitzeblanken Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze und eine paar Anfasser..... alles in allen ein schöner Nachmittag.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Wie war es denn in DK?
Das mit dem "wenig" Wind wird sich ja zum Wochenende hin erledigt haben. Dann bin ich auch "oben" und versuche rund um die Geltinger Bucht mein Glück.
Hoffentlich wird der Wind nicht zu stark. 
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Meefourlauber,
schau mal in Liveberichte vom Wasser, da habe ich ein UpDate reingeschrieben. Dann wünsche ich Dir ein gutes Petri in der Geltinger Bucht, tolle und fischige Ecke


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin Meerforelle 1959,
Ja danke, ich habe ihn gefunden und gelesen. Sehr schön, auch wenn nicht so viel hängen blieb. Manchmal muss man einfach andere Luft atmen , so wie ich dann demnächst.
Leider soll es nasskalt werden und nicht nur ein paar Tage, hoffentlich schlägt’s den MF nicht so sehr auf den Magen. Dazu z T starker ablandiger Wind, mal sehen. Ich bin zumindest gewarnt nicht zuuuu optimistisch zu sein  . Fische schon seit 2004 mindestens einmal im Jahr in der Geltinger Bucht und konnte dort 2005 Anfang Februar eine blitzbanke 80er Überspringerin auf einen kleinen unschuldigen Spöket fangen. An der Fangstelle fische und fange ich noch heute gerne…


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dann bin ich gespannt auf deine Rückmeldung und vergess die Inliner Sandaale nicht, am Montag bissen sie alle auf Motoroelfarbe


----------



## LekkerVis

Gestern die Ostsee brodelnd erlebt. Bin ins Wasser gewatet und es kochte ringsum. Vor mir sind Forellen aus dem Wasser gesprungen, gebuckelt, mehrere Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze. Es gab auch insgesamt 3 Kontakte, aber hängen blieb keine. Hab ich noch nie erlebt. Diverse Male Köder gewechselt, aber gänzlich überzeugen konnte keiner. Das Wasser war kristallklar, kaum Wind. Ich war ehrlich gesagt überhaupt überrascht auf Fisch zu treffen. Das klare Wasser muss wohl der Grund für das zurückhaltende Beissverhalten gewesen sein, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Trotzdem: ein HAMMER Erlebnis!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich gespannt auf deine Rückmeldung und vergess die Inliner Sandaale nicht, am Montag bissen sie alle auf Motoroelfarbe


Danke, sind eingepackt 
Ich hoffe allerdings bevorzugt auf die Fusselpeitsche. Hatte das bei meinem letzten Trip auch erlebt wie Lekkervis: überall MF, mit der Spinne nur Nachläufer, mit kleinen Fliegen hat’s mehrfach geschnackelt. Hab mir allerdings auch letzte Woche ne Salmonoid in 2,79 und 12-30 WG zugelegt. Die verspricht auch schon beim Wedeln ne Menge Spaß!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute wieder an meinem Hausstrand. War aber kein Wetter für Mumus..... S/W 28 Boen bis 57 Km/h , Meeforellenwetter. Klappte dann auch, gleich beim dritten Wurf blieb eine Meefo hängen, die im Drill aber wieder ausstieg. Dann gab es danach noch zwei Anfasser und dann folgt vier Stunden lang nichts mehr. Köderwechsel konnte auch keine weitere locken. Aber schön war es trotzdem und ich bin gut durchgepustet, aber mit der richtigen Bekleidung ist alles erträglich und geangelt wir solange bis die Rutenringe einfrieren und immer ohne Handschuhe, viel wichtiger ist die Bommelmütze und die Rentiersocken...
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute ging es in die nächste Runde. Das Wetter lud einfach dazu ein und war genau das Gegenteil von Gestern. Ententümpel und Hochwasser. Außer ein paar kurze Anfasser von unwilligen Meerforellen, ein paar nervigen SubLadys und einen guten Schnack mit einem Angelkollegen ging nichts, aber wie gehabt sehr entspannte sechs Stunden am Meer.
TL


----------



## kneew

Dran bleiben nur wer Angelt -der fängt auch.. ;-) Bin schon in meinen Vorbereitungen und am 15.12. (MV) gehts wiederlos mal schauen.. Bin schon richtig hipplig aber erst mal noch etwas 'Basteln' und die Rollen 'Fetten' dann kann es los gehen................................................... 

Aber schön das hier so viel Aktivität vorhanden ist finde ich prima. Weiter so brauche lese 'Stoff'. 

Euch hier @ein schönes erholsames Wochenende.. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute haben wir zu zweit die Ostsee unsicher gemacht. Das Wetter war zu gut um zu Hause zu bleiben. Die Bedingungen waren fast gut, bisschen mehr Wind wäre schön gewesen, aber das hält einen ja nicht von der Leidenschaft in Sachen Silber ab. Die Fische musste man suchen. Insgesamt blieben zwei nicht küchentaugliche 
Meerforellen hängen und ein paar zarte Anfasser gab es auch noch. Alles in allen ein super schöner Tag.
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin!
Das Wetter war in der Tat fantastisch heute und nach Hamburg umzuziehen war die beste Idee der Welt.






Schnelles Foto als Andenken und tschüssi. Zwischen Ende 50 und Anfang 60, so ganz genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen. Hab nur grob und sehr schnell gemessen.

Warum ich eigentlich schreibe: Ich hatte dazu schon mal einen Thread eröffnet. Ich schreibs mal hier rein, dann gibts vielleicht ein paar mehr Antworten. Thema "Meerforellen Drill". Ich werd einfach nicht schlau aus dem Fisch. Vor zwei Wochen bin ich los: zwei Kontakte, zwei (untermaßige) Fische im Kescher. Perfekt. Und heute: Sechs Kontakte, eine gelandet (s.o.), zwei kurze Anfasser, die nicht zu verwerten waren, aber sage und schreibe drei (!!!) Fische im Drill verloren. Davon eine wirklich gute, blanke direkt vor dem Kescher. Da kann man sich schon mal fragen, was man eigentlich falsch macht.

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen sehr guten Fisch verloren, weshalb ich dann den Thread zu dem Thema aufgemacht hab. Da habe ich sehr lange überlegt und bin damals zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich den Fisch viel zu ZART gedrillt habe. Ich fische ohnehin schon eine sehr weiche Daiwa, dann hab ich die Bremse während des Drills auch noch sehr weit aufgemacht. Und irgendwann, aus dem nichts, war er dann weg. Na ja und heute auf der Rückfahrt, hab ich überlegt, dass ich die verlorenen Fische vielleicht alle viel zu hart gedrillt habe. Ich wollte kurzen Prozess machen und dem Fisch gar nicht erst eine Chance geben - hat auch ja ein mal funktioniert, allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass der Einzelhaken so bombenfest hing, den Fisch hätte jeder Dulli ins Netz bekommen.

Ich finde das wirklich sehr spannend bei Meerforellen. Bei keinem anderen Fisch - ich bin sonst viel auf Zander und Hecht unterwegs - empfinde ich das Drillen als so herausfordernd, bzw. bei keinem anderen Fisch habe ich so eine schlechte Quote.

Schreibt mal was zu eurem Verhalten im Drill und euren Aussteiger-Quoten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin lekker Vis,
tja die Aussteiger Quote ist sein ein Kapitel für sich und gehört zum Meeforellenfischen absolut dazu, auch beim mir. Meistens sind es die Fische zwischen 55 und 65 die kompromisslos aus dem Wasser springen und mit dem Kopfschütteln alles geben, um den Köder los zu werden. Manchmal klappt das ja auch, ich sag immer die sind ja nicht umsonst so groß geworden und gleiche Chance für beide. Fakt ist, das ich die Rollenbremse im Drill eines Fisches nicht löse. Die bleibt so eingestellt wie Sie ist. Einmal habe ich das gemacht und die Bremse etwas gelöst und dann war Fisch weg. Ich halte den Druck beim Drill auf dem Fisch und dann soll er sich austoben. Seit diesem Jahr fische ich nur noch mit Einzelhaken und dann soll der Fisch sich selber anschlagen. Für mich habe ich mit dieser Methode in diesem Jahr erst einen Fisch im Drill verloren, da war die Verlustquote bei fischen Drilling und doppelten Sprengring absolut höher.


----------



## Double2004

Moin LekkerVis,

und Glückwunsch zum schönen Aufsteiger.

Ich denke auch, dass Aussteiger zum Meerforellenangeln einfach dazugehören. Den einzig richtigen Weg im Drill gibt es vermutlich eh nicht. 

Hier sind einige Grundregeln, an die ich mich zu halten versuche:
- Drill prinzipiell kurz und knapp halten.
- Bremseinstellung vorab vornehmen und im Drill nicht unnötig an der Bremse rumspielen.
- Bei Fischen, die viel springen, kann es Sinn machen, die Bremse etwas zu lösen, falls eine schnelle Landung unmöglich erscheint.
- Bei einem Biss in Ufernähe kann es lohnenswert sein, den Fisch zu "übertölpern" und zu landen, bevor er wirklich merkt, dass er gehakt ist. 
- Die größte Ausschlitzgefahr ist im Uferbereich in der Nähe nach Steinen und Bewuchs. Den Drill in diesem Bereich also vermeiden. Bei großen, kampfstarken Fischen abseits der Uferlinie müde machen. 
- Beim Biss auf Spinnköder: KEINEN starken Anhieb setzen, sondern den Fisch einfach in die Rute laufen lassen. Ein zusätzlicher Anhieb birgt zwei Gefahren: erstens verlierst du evtl. für einen kurzen Moment die Spannung in der Schnur, zweitens kriegt der Haken evtl. "mehr Spiel" im Fischmaul.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin Meerforelle1959 & Double2004,

besten Dank für die Antworten, die ich SEHR interessant finde. Ich werde morgen wieder los und mal was ausprobieren. Ich werd die Bremse mal weicher einstellen und im Drill nicht verändern, den Einzelhaken hab ich eh immer dabei, falls das Kraut wieder nervt. Aber was ich vor allem interessant finde ist der Hinweis, nicht anzuschlagen. Weil ich viel auf Zander fische, bin ich es gewohnt, einen echt harten Anhieb zu setzen. Wenn das Gummi absinkt und der Zander reintockt, muss man hart anschlagen, das Zandermaul ist extrem hart. Ich glaube das ist in mir drin, ob ich will oder nicht und wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, habe ich jeden Meerforellenbiss mit einem harten Anhieb gekontert. Es macht Sinn, dass der Haken im Maul dann "mehr Spiel" bekommt, wie Double schreibt. Ich werd mich morgen, sollte es beißen, mal dazu zwingen, nicht anzuhauen. 

Wenn sich meine Quote merklich verbessern, lasse ich es euch wissen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dann wünsche ich Dir heute eine gutes Petri bei deinem Experiment LekkerVis. Ich werde nachher auch los düsen, Haken sind scharf.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

So, seit 2 Tagen bin ich in/ an der Geltinger Bucht. Sehr zähe Nummer hier, 1 Tag mit der Fusselpeitsche - nix.
Heute mit der Spinne und Sandaalinliner 1 Biss, die MF war nach 3 Sekunden offline 
Da ich ja meistens mit der Fliege fische ne Frage, v.a. an Meerforelle 1959:
ihr fischt diesen Köder ja scheinbar oft oder fast durchgängig . Ist ja ne Sandaalimitation und Sandaale halten sich bevorzugt über Sandgrund auf. Frage: funktioniert dieser Köder auch über dem klassischen Misch/ Leopardengrund?
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Wetter war in der Tat fantastisch heute und nach Hamburg umzuziehen war die beste Idee der Welt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388639
> 
> 
> Schnelles Foto als Andenken und tschüssi. Zwischen Ende 50 und Anfang 60, so ganz genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen. Hab nur grob und sehr schnell gemessen.
> 
> Warum ich eigentlich schreibe: Ich hatte dazu schon mal einen Thread eröffnet. Ich schreibs mal hier rein, dann gibts vielleicht ein paar mehr Antworten. Thema "Meerforellen Drill". Ich werd einfach nicht schlau aus dem Fisch. Vor zwei Wochen bin ich los: zwei Kontakte, zwei (untermaßige) Fische im Kescher. Perfekt. Und heute: Sechs Kontakte, eine gelandet (s.o.), zwei kurze Anfasser, die nicht zu verwerten waren, aber sage und schreibe drei (!!!) Fische im Drill verloren. Davon eine wirklich gute, blanke direkt vor dem Kescher. Da kann man sich schon mal fragen, was man eigentlich falsch macht.
> 
> Ich habe letztes Jahr einen sehr guten Fisch verloren, weshalb ich dann den Thread zu dem Thema aufgemacht hab. Da habe ich sehr lange überlegt und bin damals zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich den Fisch viel zu ZART gedrillt habe. Ich fische ohnehin schon eine sehr weiche Daiwa, dann hab ich die Bremse während des Drills auch noch sehr weit aufgemacht. Und irgendwann, aus dem nichts, war er dann weg. Na ja und heute auf der Rückfahrt, hab ich überlegt, dass ich die verlorenen Fische vielleicht alle viel zu hart gedrillt habe. Ich wollte kurzen Prozess machen und dem Fisch gar nicht erst eine Chance geben - hat auch ja ein mal funktioniert, allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass der Einzelhaken so bombenfest hing, den Fisch hätte jeder Dulli ins Netz bekommen.
> 
> Ich finde das wirklich sehr spannend bei Meerforellen. Bei keinem anderen Fisch - ich bin sonst viel auf Zander und Hecht unterwegs - empfinde ich das Drillen als so herausfordernd, bzw. bei keinem anderen Fisch habe ich so eine schlechte Quote.
> 
> Schreibt mal was zu eurem Verhalten im Drill und euren Aussteiger-Quoten.


Tja, da habe ich ja schon damals was geschrieben. Auf Fliegenrute gibts fast keine Aussteiger, beim Spinnfischen glaube ich muss man fast damit leben. Auch ich habe mit der Spinne gefühlt jede 2. Meerforelle verloren, zum Glück nicht meine Grösste . Wenn man Unterwasservideos sieht von zuschnappenden MF weiß man auch warum. Die MF istja die Wanderform der Bachforelle und wenn ich teilweise auch noch sehe wie bei mir die Bachforellen am klaren Fluss beißen dann muss man einfach auch Glück haben. Ich glaube ein Teil des Problems sind auch stark rotierende, abkippende oder flankende Köder, sprich Spinnstopp. Die natürliche und weichere Beute hat keinen Haken und wird wohl im Bauch der MF landen. Bei einem starren 10 cm Kunststoffteil mit einem Häkchen hintendrein braucht’s auch Glück.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
wir waren heute zu zweit den Nachmittag über bis zur blauen Stunde an der Kieler Aussenförde. Für mich ein neues Revier, aber echt super. Insgesamt hatten wir 9 Meerforellen und noch einige Anfasser. Ich hatte einen Hammerbiss aber leider blieb der Fisch nicht hängen... Mein Angelkollege hatte eine Ü 60er die aber schon braun war. In der blauen Stunden ging dann eine fette 50 er ,Blank bei mir auf den Sandaal und konnte sich gelandet werden. Alles in allen wieder ein runder Tag und Natur pur.
@ Mefourlauber , ja ich fische zur Zeit den rot schwarzen Inliner und er liefert, egal was für ein Untergrund. Dir weiterhin viel Glück und ein dickes Petri in der Geltinger Bucht.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Und als kleiner Nachtrag noch das Foto von Heute


----------



## LekkerVis

Bei mir in Sierksdorf gestern nur Kraut, angeln unmöglich. Das Wasser war zudem auch zu eingetrübt, Sichtigkeit vielleicht 10 Cm. Wollte euch dazu ein mal fragen, wie ihr mit Kraut umgeht. Das hat mich gestern echt fertig gemacht, ich hatte so Bock auf angeln, aber jeder Wurf war Kraut. Für einen Spotwechsel gab es zu wenig Zeit, also deprimiert ins Auto gestiegen. Hätte man so was vorher sehen können? Konkrete Frage: wenn der Wind seit drei Tagen auflandig auf die Küste drückt mit 4-5 Windstärken, ist dann davon auszugehen, dass es krautig wird und man kann gleich an einen anderen Spot? Habt ihr da Tipps??

Und noch eine Frage an dich, Meerforelle1959: Deine Meerforelle trägt ja noch das Sommerkleid. Sie ist eindeutig keine aufsteigende Forelle, das sieht man -  dafür ist sie nicht braun genug, also Entnahme alles in Ordnung. Aber wie verhält es sich mit dem Sommerkleid? Nimmt es gen Winter ab und daraus wird dann die blanke Forelle, so wie wir sie ab Januar kennen? Was die Färbungen betrifft, habe ich noch eine Wissenslücke (und anscheinend habe ich kürzlich zu schnell geurteilt, als hier ein Kollege seine Sommerforelle postete). Danke für Hinweise!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich musste heute los, obwohl nicht geplant. Das Wetter und Salzwasser im Blut sorgten für den Antrieb. Gleicher Platz wie Gestern. Bedingungen waren gut und der Wasserstand war höher als Gestern. Gleich nach zehn Minuten stieg die erste nicht Küchentaugliche Meerforelle ein. Wahnsinn was da heute an der Wasseroberfläche los war. Fischaktivitäten ohne Ende. Die Wasseroberfläche war voll mit Insekten und die Fische waren am inhalieren. Deshalb hatten Sie wohl auch nicht so richtig Lust auf andere Köder. Aber egal, war ein schöner Nachmittag. 

@ LejkkerVis, ja Kraut kann schon nervig sein. Dann fische ich nur mit Einzelhaken, das geht dann meist relativ gut. Getrübtes Wasser find ich persönlich gut. Dann fische ich mit grelle Farben, das geht gut. Klar ist das wenn der Wind so draufsteht das ich immer erst zum Wasser gehe und schaue was da so rum schwimmt. Wenn es Augenscheinlich zu krautig ist, Spülsaum und Oberfläche dann düse ich zum nächsten Spot. Aber, wenn sich die Windlage am nächsten Tag entspannt hat , dann fahre ich da wieder hin. Alte Welle bringt fast immer Meerforellen. 
Was den entnommen Fisch von Gestern betrifft, die war noch nicht im Laichgeschäft und hatte null Eintrübung. Was die Färbung betrifft, habe ich selbst im März / April nach ab und zu eine eingefärbte Forelle gefangen. Die erkennst Du dann aber auch. Da ist der Kopfumfang größer als der ganze Körper, ausgemerkelt vom Laichgeschäft. Aber in den meisten Fällen sind die Fische ab Dezember blank. Ja und eine Sommerforelle lässt sich sehr gut von einer braunen Forelle unterscheiden. Die Sommerforellen haben einen leicht grünlichen Schimmer an den Flanken und am Kopf im Kiemenbereich.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir waren heute zu zweit den Nachmittag über bis zur blauen Stunde an der Kieler Aussenförde. Für mich ein neues Revier, aber echt super. Insgesamt hatten wir 9 Meerforellen und noch einige Anfasser. Ich hatte einen Hammerbiss aber leider blieb der Fisch nicht hängen... Mein Angelkollege hatte eine Ü 60er die aber schon braun war. In der blauen Stunden ging dann eine fette 50 er ,Blank bei mir auf den Sandaal und konnte sich gelandet werden. Alles in allen wieder ein runder Tag und Natur pur.
> @ Mefourlauber , ja ich fische zur Zeit den rot schwarzen Inliner und er liefert, egal was für ein Untergrund. Dir weiterhin viel Glück und ein dickes Petri in der Geltinger Bucht.
> TL


Petri zum schönen Angeltag und danke für deine Rückmeldung. So spendabel die Ostsee bei dir so sparsam ist sie hier. Konnte mich in der GB heute immerhin entschneidern, sie nahm eine kleine Fischchenfliege und darf natürlich weiter schwimmen. Morgens gehts mal mit dem Sandaalinliner a d offene Küste. TL an alle die losziehen!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Petri Mefourlauber, geht doch. Immer schön dran bleiben....
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Petri euch allen!
Wir in MV müssen noch bisl warten. Aber ich folge euch weiter.
Danke für die Beiträge!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo wird weiter berichtet, geht nachher wieder los, Haken sind scharf


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate für heute. Drei nicht Küchentaugliche Meerforellen und zwei Mini Mini Dorsche zu zweit. Die Fische waren nicht wirklich in Beisslaune , fast keine Anfasser nichts. Dann kam die blaue Stunde und wie es dem nichts waren die Fische da. Aber schön war es wie immer.
TL


----------



## Tomasz

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Moin!
> ...
> Schreibt mal was zu eurem Verhalten im Drill und euren Aussteiger-Quoten.


Ich finde diesen Thread zum Meerforellenangeln ganz wunderbar. Ich habe ihn mir die letzten Tage durchgelesen, habe bei euren Berichten von den Küsten mitgefiebert, schöne Fische gesehen und habe auch einiges dazu gelernt. Danke dafür. Ich habe bislang immer auf den Snaps vertraut, habe aber schon einen Durchlaufblinker im Fach liegen und werde ganz sicher noch weitere kaufen.
Ich selbst angele schon seit sehr vielen Jahren und von Kindesbeinen an den Seen und Flüssen in Brandenburg. Jedoch auch auf Reisen habe ich oft meine Ruten dabei und muss dann zwischen Familienurlaub und Angeln abwägen. Seit ca. 15 Jahren zieht es mich auch immer wieder an die Ostseeküsten Deutschlands, Dänemarks und Schwedens. Dorsche, Hornhechte, Makrelen ja selbst Seelachse und zwei Plattfische (sauber gebissen und nicht gehakt) konnte ich schon mit meinen Blinkern fangen. Die Diva Meerforelle jedoch zählt wohl ganz genau mit und 1.000 Würfe bekomme ich im Familienurlaub einfach nicht hin.
Daher kann ich hier an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich viel zum Thema Drillverhalten beitragen, aber ich kann davon berichten, welche Fehler man auf keinen Fall machen sollte. Und das diese Fehler in der Aufregung auch erfahrenen Anglern passieren können, denn zwei Mal hatten sich die Forellen wohl verzählt und sind dann doch an meinem Blinker hängen geblieben.
Beim ersten Mal hatte ich in der Abenddämmerung einen kapitalen Hänger, der sich einfach nicht lösen wollte. Also blieb mir nichts Anderes übrig, als die Bremse zuzumachen und dann fest über die Rute an der geflochtenen zu ziehen. Zum Glück gab der Gladsax Snaps dann doch irgendwann nach. Kurze Kontrolle, aber die Haken waren noch spitz und nicht verbogen und weiter geangelt. Die Sonne war schon längst hinter dem Horizont verschwunden, als es nach vielen Jahren endlich auf ca. 20 bis 30 m den ersehnten Einschlag in der Rute gab. Es fühlte sich sofort ganz anders an, als die Fische die ich bisher in der Ostsee fangen konnte. Die Forelle war sofort im Kampfmodus, wehrte sich vehement und es lastete ein hoher Druck auf der Rute, die bis uns Handteil gebogen war. Der "Drill" dauerte gefühlt nur wenige Sekunden und dabei schraubte sich der Fisch immer wieder aus dem Wasser und schüttelte sich kräftig, ja ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, dass sich der Drill eigentlich in dieser kurzen Zeit fast nur in der Luft abspielte. Und dann gab es einen Knall und der Druck ließ abrupt nach. Ich stand völlig geschockt da und musste erst verarbeiten, was gerade geschehen war. Mein Angelkumpel, der bereits mehrere Forellen gefangen hatte, meinte nur, dass das ein richtig großer Fisch gewesen sein muss. Noch immer unter Schock was sich da gerade zugetragen hat, kurbelte ich die erschlaffte Schnur ein. Jetzt erst wurde mir klar, dass ich vergaß nach dem Hänger wieder die Bremse zu öffnen und angesichts des hohen Drucks muss wohl der Schnur gerissen sein. Ich kurbelte gedankenversunken langsam weiter, als die Schnur plötzlich einen Schnurbogen machte und sich die Rute mit jedem Zug langsam nach hinten in Richtung Strand neigte. Jetzt verstand ich die Welt vollends nicht mehr. Was sollte das denn, war doch der Fisch mit dem Blinker ganz offensichtlich irgendwo da draußen im Dunkel der See. Irgendwann hatte ich schließlich verstanden, dass nicht die Schnur gerissen. sondern der Fisch offensichtlich ausgeschlitzt war und durch die große Spannung der Blinker an mir vorbei in Richtung Strand geflogen war. Das klingt für einige vielleicht recht abenteuerlich, aber diese Geschichte ist wirklich genau so passiert. Mein Fehler war, die Bremse nach dem Hänger nicht wieder gelöst zu haben. Einen weiteren Fisch gab es in diesem Urlaub nicht. Allerdings versuche ich seit dem (wie die Fliegenfischer wohl auch) immer eine Polbrille zu tragen um keinen Haken in das Auge zu bekommen. 
Mein zweiter Fehler, war ein typischer Anfängerfehler und ich hoffe daraus wirklich gelernt zu haben. Jedenfalls hatte ich Jahre später endlich wieder einen Fisch am Haken, der jedoch deutlich kleiner war, dennoch einen guten Drill abgab und immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle nahm. Kurz vor dem Kescher konnte ich dann eine blitzeblanke Meerforelle sehen. Die Aufregung war wieder mal groß und ich versuchte irgendwie an den Kescher auf meinem Rücken zu kommen. Die Forelle drehte in dieser Zeit Kreise vor und um mich und stieß dabei immer wieder mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser. Offensichtlich hatte ich zu viel Schnur eingezogen und wollte dem Fisch daher etwas Schnur geben. Als er gerade für einen Augenblick still vor mir stand, öffnete ich den Rollenbügel. Den Rollenbügel, echt jetzt?! Die Schnur lief von der Rolle, der Druck auf den Fisch ließ sofort nach und die Forelle verabschiedete sich mit einem Flossenschlag und ließ mich verblüfft zurück. Merke, immer Druck auf den Fisch lassen und die Schnur zur Not von Hand von der Rolle ziehen. Hatte ich zuvor auch schon mehrfach genauso praktiziert, aber in der Aufregung um die erste Forelle eben nicht.
In diesem Jahr habe ich es leider nicht mit der Familie an die Küste geschafft. Aber im März plane ich alleine für eine Woche nach Bornholm zu fahren und dort dann hoffentlich meine erste Meerforelle in den Händen halten zu können.
Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und denen die es dürfen eine entspannte und fischreiche Zeit an der Küste.

Viele Grüße

Tomasz


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja, das ist in der Tat ein sehr schöner Thread hier. Nicht immer größer weiter schwerer  sondern einfach nur genießen. Dann mache ich mal weiter , Tomasz, und berichte von meinen letzten ähnlich pechgeplagten Tagen.
Vorgestern morgen, nach 10 Minuten Fischen fühlte es sich irgendwie nass am Bein an. Nein, keine Inkontinenz sondern ein Leck in der Watbuxe. Also heim, die Ersatzhose gepackt und wieder ab,Plan war mit Sandaalinliner a d offenen Küste. Erster Schritt ins Wasser, Wassereinbruch der übelsten Sorte und nach Hause - Hose 1 flicken. Gestern stark auflandig und Regen in Bindfadenstärke. Bin keine Mumu, aber das machte echt keinen Sinn, Spaß sowieso nicht. Heute Morgen gabs zwei nicht küchentaugliche MF mit der Fusselpeitsche. Heute Nachmittag die Spinne geschnappt und 6 ! Fische als Anfasser, Aussteiger etc auf d Inliner verloren. Da waren zwei dabei die hätte ich gerne näher betrachtet, über 50 und vielleicht auch silber. Von oben  betrachtet
haben ja alle einen braunen Rücken. Da die Bisse eigentlich immer beim Stopp erfolgen, rutscht der Haken ja immer nach unten und hakt die Fische nicht. Viele fangen ja damit, aber haktechnisch überzeugt mich das mal gar nicht. Doch einen Stopper verwenden? Mal sehen….
Dann habe ich beim Köderwechsel noch auf meine geliebte Smith-Polabrille getreten und ein Glas arg verkratzt.
Ist also noch Luft nach oben…
TL an alle!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

mefourlauber , puha krasse Nummer die Du da erlebt hast. Ich sag ja immer kauf die Jentzi , dann passiert das nie mehr.....
Wir waren heute auch wieder auf Pirsch. 1 Spot konnte man nicht befischen, Kraut ohne Ende, egal wo wir hingegangen sind. Also SpotWechsel , da konnte man fischen aber keine Fische da.  So ist das mir den Silbernen, aber schön war es trotzdem, wieder ein Geschenk..das Mann das immer erleben darf.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Also Watbuxe 1 ist ne 10 Jahre alte Simms - atmungsaktiv. Nach 10 Jahren sei ihr das gestattet  Hat heute nach Aquaseal im Schritt aber wieder schön trocken gehalten.
Nummer 2 ist ne Neopren von Kinetic  glaube ich. Neopren trage ich nur im allerkältesten Notfall.


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin! Danke noch für die nachträglichen Berichte zu euren Aussteigern. Ich hab gestern mal Einzelhaken und eine sehr weiche Bremse ausprobiert und nicht angehauen und siehe da, drei Bisse und zwei davon ins Netz bekommen. Der dritte Fisch war leider nur ein kurzer aber dafür heftiger Kontakt. Das spannende an der Sache war, dass ich den Fisch buckeln gesehen habe worauf ich ihn überworfen und den Inliner dicht an ihm vorbeigeführt habe. Er ist direkt eingestiegen, rums, und dann war er wieder weg. Die anderen beiden Fische waren leider nichts für die Küche. 

@ Mefourlauber: Ich hab jetzt viele gesehen, die vor ihren Inliner einen Stopper fischen. Aber ich hab bisher keine Probleme damit. In der Absinkphase halte ich die Schnur auf Spannung, sodass der Inliner nicht hochrutscht. Meerforelle 1959 fischt auch ohne Stopper und es scheint ja auch bei ihm zu funktionieren


----------



## Rheinangler

mefourlauber, ich fische auch immer mit Stopper am Inliner. Lasse aber ca. 1 - 2 cm Luft, damit der Lauf nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Den Stopper wähle ich allerdings sehr leichtgängig, damit der Köder beim Drill auf jeden Fall nicht zum Hebel für etwaige Aussteiger wird und auf der Schnur entsprechend wegrutschen kann. Bisher habe ich keine Nachteile damit gehabt.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Danke für eure Infos! Ich fasse mal zusammen: jeder macht es anders und die Fische machen was sie wollen 
Gestern hatte ich auch einen krassen Tag: erst um 14.00 h angefangen, vorher mit Frau ( der besten von allen) spazieren und in Kappeln gewesen. Da hätte ich auch Stopper kaufen können…..  und zu Hause liegen auch zig Päkchen davon rum…
Egal, am Wasser angekommen mit der Fliegenrute  - totaler Ententeich, 80 cm Wasser über normal und zwei Schweinswale die den Randbereich zwischen Sand und Mischgrund umpflügten. Keine 10 Meter vor mir.
Eine halbe Stunde mit der Fusselpeitsche gewerkelt, was angesichts fehlendem Rückraum ( weit ins Wasser war nicht möglich) nicht wirklich Spaß machte. Dann kräuselte sich das Wasser weit draußen und 5 Minuten später hatte ich ordentlich auflandigen Nordwind und ne ordentliche Welle. Son krassen Windwechsel habe ich beim MF-Fischen noch nie erlebt. Ab ins Ferienhaus, ist ja nur 200 Meter vom Strand weg, und die Fliege gegen den Inliner eingetauscht. Ich war ganz allein, der Regen peitschte mitten in die Fre….. rein und das Wasser trübte sich ufernah ganz schnell ein. So was wollte ich schon immer mal, zu Beginn einer Welle mit moderater Trübung fischen. Von 15.00-17.00 gabs dann 6 Kontakte , 2 gute braune Mittvierziger konnte ich landen und releasen. 2 kurze Anfasser und dann einen besseren Fisch nach kurzem Drill verloren. Dann kam wirklich der letzte Wurf: den Inliner vorbei an einer kleinen Steinmole geführt und 5 Meter vor dem Ufer war die Salmonoid krumm, aber wie. Die Meerforelle kam sofort hoch, ein megabreiter Rücken zeigte sich und trotz widrigen Sichtbedingungen- beschlagene Brille und Fortgeschrittene Dämmerung- ganz sicher eine 80+ Forelle, die keine Fluchtanstalten machte und auf der Stelle nur kopfschüttelnd bockte, ihr wisst, diese gaaaanz schweren Kopfstösse.
Der Fisch ließ sich nicht einen Zentimeter bewegen und nach einer halben Minute war der Spuk vorbei. Sie ist den Haken losgeworden.  Den Haken hätte ich lieber selbst gelöst und sie- egal ob Silber oder gefärbt- released.
Ganz leer und bitter enttäuscht dann nach Hause getrabt und ein paar Astra gezischt.
TL an alle!


----------



## henry73

Rheinangler schrieb:


> mefourlauber, ich fische auch immer mit Stopper am Inliner. Lasse aber ca. 1 - 2 cm Luft, damit der Lauf nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Den Stopper wähle ich allerdings sehr leichtgängig, damit der Köder beim Drill auf jeden Fall nicht zum Hebel für etwaige Aussteiger wird und auf der Schnur entsprechend wegrutschen kann. Bisher habe ich keine Nachteile damit gehabt.


Ich fische die Inliner auch mit Stopper und knapp 1cm Spielraum; hat sich sehr bewährt. Habe einen transparenten Gummistopper davor gesetzt; habe kaum Aussteiger damit. Ich benutze die Inliner von Savage Gear und muss sagen das ist einer der ganz wenigen Köder die ich definitiv nicht mehr in meiner Tacklebox vermissen möchte. Die lassen mich fast nie im Stich, sofern Mefos in Reichweite sind.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
bin gerade zurück von der Küste, irgendwie war heute der Wurm drin,mh. Hatte eigentlich ein gutes Vorgefühl.... wurde aber nicht bestätigt. Bei guten Bedingungen ging gar nicht, null. Klassische Nullnummer, aber schön war es trotzdem und Morgen geht es weiter....
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Heute Vormittag gabs 3 Bisse auf den Inliner, immerhin 2 blieben hängen. Waren aber lütte und schnell im Wasser abgehakt.
Habe den Spinnstop auch so ein bisschen geändert, vielleicht macht es MF1959 auch so: nicht aufhören zu kurbeln, sondern langsamer ein und mit der Rutenspitze nach vorn gehen.Das reduziert das Absacken des Hakens enorm, hätte gestern bei den ruppigen Bedingungen wohl auch nix genützt.


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe mich mit der delta Variante auf der Arbeit infiziert und kann mich jetzt fast 14 Tage auf den Sasionstart vorbereiten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Also ich wende auch den Spinstopp sehr häufig an und der funktioniert auch in den meisten Fällen, gerade dann wenn die Silbernen etwas zickiger sind. Was den Gummistopper hinter dem Inliner betrifft, verwende ich diesen nicht. Ich lass den frei auf dem Vorfach laufen. Ist aber alles Ansicht und Geschmackssache. Solange das System funktioniert werde ich bei diesem bleiben. 
TL


----------



## zulu1024

Ich fische ohne Stopper. Die Rutenspitze wird beim Spin-Stopp langsam seitlich und leicht noch oben geführt und dann gehalten. Auch als "hängender Spin-Stopp" aus Geheimeinisse der Meerforelle bekannt. Beim einfachen Spin-Stopp kann es nämlich passieren das der Köder einfach durchsackt oder wie schon erwähnt der Haken zu weit weg vom Köder ist. Das schnelle durchsacken kann natürlich auch in manchen Situationen zum Erfolg führen. Aber beim hängenden Spinn-Stopp flattert der Inliner so richtig und hat dabei den Kopf leicht Richtung Oberfläche, also die Pose und Bewegung die auch die Sandaale einnehmen wenn sie sich eingraben. Außerdem bleibt der Haken dann da wo er hingehört.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute habe ich drei Stunden die Kieleraussenförde befischt, bei sehr guten Bedingungen. Ging zu Anfang nichts. Dann schoss mir durch den Kopf beim Fischen, denk dran wenn es kälter wird, bekommst Du meist nur den einen Biss und der muss hängen und zwack Rute krumm. Ein brachialer Biss und zack Rute wieder gerade. Das passierte dann im laufe des Nachmittags noch zwei Mal.... die Fische blieben nicht hängen... beim nächsten Trip kommen wieder Drillinge vor dem Sandaal..... ich denke das ist ein Versuch wert... 
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin in die Runde, meine 2 Wochen sind rum 
Gab noch den ein oder anderen Anfasser, Aussteiger und MF die unbedingt noch größer werden müssen.
Beißen wollten die alle nicht so wirklich, das war meistens eine Mischung aus Neugier und Aggression, so kam es mir jedenfalls vor, passt auch zur heutigen Schilderung von MF 1959. Gestern habe ich 7 Stunden mit der Fliegenrute gefischt ohne einen Zupfer. Kommt selten vor. Heute den letzten Tag m d Spinne konnte ich sie wenigstens zum Nachlaufen locken
Noch ein paar Eindrücke:
beim Inlinerfischen habe ich fast alle Bisse beim leichten Twitchen bekommen, ganz wenige beim Spinnstopp, egal ob klassisch oder verzögert.
Fast alle Bisse kamen parallel zwischen Mischgrund und Sand. Weite Würfe gen Dänemark brachten kaum Bisse.
Habe den Sandeel (15 u 19 Gramm) und den Zerling (16 Gramm) gefischt, nur in rot/ schwarz.
Bisse und Kontakte brachten beide.
Zerling:
bei Wind schlechter zu werfen
abruptes Absinken beim Stopp, fast zu schnell
auch bei langsamer Köderführung schon attraktiv
rauht hin und wieder das Vorfach auf!
Design etwas unnatürlicher im Vergleich
Sandeel:
Rakete beim Werfen
langsames Absinken beim Stopp, beim 15 Grämmer fast schon zu langsam
Sehr natürliches Design
vorfachschonend
mehr Mühe den Köder attraktiv zu fischen

Zur Salmonoid:
habe die Version in 2,79 mit 12-30 WG:
extrem müheloses Werfen auch schon mit unter 12 Gramm
sehr ausgewogenes Handling
trotz besonders aktivem ersten Drittel fand ich sie vorne etwas steif bei vorsichtigen Bissen, würde mir heute eher die 2,86 in 8-28 Gramm kaufen. Ist mit 12-30 aber auch universeller einsetzbar, das war eigentlich meine oberste Prämisse

Mehr fällt mit gerade nicht ein, vielleicht schiesse ich noch ein paar Fotos nach.
TL an alle die rauskommen, wenn Corona mich lässt, bin ich Mitte März wieder euer Mefourlauber, das Haus ist jedenfalls schon gebucht!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Mefourlauber,
ja da hast Du ja die silbernen Diven in vollem Umfang erlebt, ja die haben es drauf. Was die Fliegenfischerei betrifft, hatte ich heute auch ein schönes Erlebnis mit einem Kollegen der "Königszunft". Ein älterer Herr, bestimmt schon das Alter 7.0 , der kam als ich schon da war. Er kam mir entgegen und sah das ich auf seinem Platz stand, wo er letztes Mal auch schon eine schöne Silberne gefangen hat und drehte dann erstmal ab. Als ich den Platz verlassen hatte , ging er sofort dorthin. Bei mir ging da nichts. Weist ja was jetzt kommt, er rein ins Wasser und keine zehn Würfe mit der Fusselpeitsche und Rute krumm und dann hat er eine schöne Silberne raus gezaubert. Da denkste dann auch, äh ....... klar gönne ich jeden seinen Fisch und habe mich mit ihm gefreut.... aber da sieht man es mal wieder.... dran bleiben.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Jo, die Diven waren dieses Mal sehr divenhaft - zumindest bei mir. Obwohl Binnenländer habe ich nun auch schon über 20 Jahre dieses faszinierende Fischen auf dem Buckel und so manche Schmach als auch Sternstunde erlebt. Auf jeden Fall schrieb ich ja neulich dass ich  zum Glück meine größte MF herausbekommen habe, das gilt jetzt nicht mehr…
und was dein heutiges Erlebnis angeht: ich halte die Fliegenrute seit einigen Jahren meistens auch für überlegen, da die Köderpräsentation einfach natürlicher ausfällt und es zu viel weniger Fehlbissen kommt. Mein Angelfreund und leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer hat’s mir vorgelebt und gezeigt wie erfolgreich es ist.  Vor 20 Jahren kamen auf einen Fliegenfischer 10-15 Spinnfischer,heute ist es fast umgekehrt.  Und ein Anbiss beim Spinnfischen ist schon geil, aber mit der Fliege ist es noch mal geiler. 
Wer sich als Fliegenfischer für was besseres hält ist allerdings selbst schuld.


----------



## Mefourlauber

So, noch ein paar Impressionen. Pics von kleinen und gefärbten MF habe ich kaum gemacht. TL die nächste Woche!


----------



## tomxxxtom

Ein bisschen Aktion von Gestern. 

*78cm.*


----------



## LekkerVis

Geht das auch ohne Verlinkung? Direkt ins Board. Finde es etwas scary das anzuklicken...


----------



## Elmar Elfers

Dickes Ding!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzer Nachtrag zu Gestern, war mit meinem best Budy auf Pirsch. Am Strand angekommen wurden wir erst einmal von einer Robbe begrüßt, na toll. Eigentlich hätten wir gleich wieder wegdüsen sollen , taten wir aber nicht.... die Bedingungen waren ok. Wind , Welle und Robbe... die verzog sich aber dann irgendwann.. Zum späten Nachmittag gab es dann noch eine 42 Blank, die wieder schwimmt und ein paar Anfasser. Das war es dann für den gestrigen Nachmittag....
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate zu Gestern. Die Bedingungen waren gut. Der Wind war gut, die Welle war gut und der Wasserstand passte auch. Also bin ich kurz entschlossen zu einem Spot an der Eckernförder Außenbucht gefahren, wo ich dies Jahr nicht sehr oft war, weil nicht viel ging, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Jahren zuvor. Der Platz war immer ein zuverlässiger Fischgarant. Am Strand angekommen, kam mir ein Kollege entgegen der gerade selbigen für ein bevorstehendes Brandangeln für seinen Verein mit Platzziffern abgesteckt hatte. Aber kein Problem mein Fokus war eh eine andere Ecke. Tja und wie schon bei den vorausgegangenen Versuchen in diesem Jahr, ging auch diesmal gar nichts. Einige Köder ausprobiert, aber die Fische sind bzw waren einfach nicht da, irgendwie komisch, denn ich hätte wetten können das da Fisch steht... nun gut nach drei Stunden ordentlichen Durchpusten ging es dann wieder nach Hause...schön war es wie immer trotzdem...
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern ging es bei besten Bedingungen zu zweit auf Meefojagd. Wir waren uns beide sooo sicher das da was geht und fischten bis in die Dämmerung hinein. Aber weit gefehlt, Welle bringt nicht immer Forelle denn es ging gar nichts. Aber was sagte einmal Olli Kahn, es geht immer weiter.... also wir bleiben dran.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate zur gestrigen Silberjagd. Das war schwer, Kraut und Unmengen von toten Brandquallen trugen Ihren Anteil dazu bei. Trotzdem war nach 10 Minuten die Rute krumm und eine Silberne machte ordentlich Rabatz. Schöner blanker Fisch und ich musste Kurz überlegen ob ich Sie mit nehmen wollte. Nö, liegt noch Fisch im Eisschrank und Sie durfte wieder zurück und darf im Frühjahr gerne wieder kommen ;-)) nach zwei Stunden dann Abbruch , weil es einfach zu Krautlastig war. Aber schön war es trotzdem, wie immer.
TL


----------



## Tomasz

Leider sind viele Farben schon vergriffen, aber bei fishdeal.de gibt es den savage gear sandeel schon ab 4,78 Euro 
savage gear sandeel
Habt Ihr eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit dem "Savage Gear 3D Sandeel Pencil" sammeln können und wie schneidet der im Vergleich zum Durchlaufblinker ab?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich fische nur den Durchlaufsandaal , zu dem von der verwendeten Sandaal kann ich Dir leider keine Infos geben. Teste Ihn doch ganz einfach, wobei ich der Meinung bin das der Inliner definitiv besser läuft , als ein nicht Durchläufer.... aber wie gesagt ist meine persönliche Meinung und die Sandaale als Durchläufer von Savage Gear gibt es ausreichend im Netz.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Also, ich bin ziemlich treu wenn's um Mefo Köder und die Farbe geht.
Spinnfischen.
Warum?
Es gibt viele Grunde weil...
Quatsch mit soße.
Ich angle fast nur!!! mit den Sandel 19gr. in der Ghost Braun Farbe.
Wen die Welle groß ist dann wechsle ich auf Westin D360° Distance 28g- weis /grün.

Das einziger, was ich beim Sandell andere sind die Perlen- bei mir immer!!! Rosa/Pink.
	

		
			
		

		
	





eeejjj wusste gar nicht das ich 27g besitze.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
einmal eine Frage in die Runde, habt einer von Euch schon einmal die Mo Coast Inliner gefischt ? meinem Angelbuddy sind die bei Angeljo empfohlen worden und seit dem er mit den Inliner fischt, fischt er sehr erfolgreich. Würde mich einmal über ein Feedback freuen..


----------



## seatrout61

Der Mo ist von Abu...gefischt ja, gefangen nein.


----------



## Tomasz

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich fische nur den Durchlaufsandaal , zu dem von der verwendeten Sandaal kann ich Dir leider keine Infos geben. Teste Ihn doch ganz einfach, wobei ich der Meinung bin das der Inliner definitiv besser läuft , als ein nicht Durchläufer.... aber wie gesagt ist meine persönliche Meinung und die Sandaale als Durchläufer von Savage Gear gibt es ausreichend im Netz.



Ich habe es in diesem Jahr gar nicht zum angeln an die Küste geschafft. Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich Ende März an der Ostsee.
Bei einem Versuch bei uns am klaren See lief er eigentlich ganz gut in Schlangenlinien, brach beim twitchen wild aus und rotierte leicht beim Spinnstop an der straffen Schnur. Aber mir fehlt der persönliche Vergleich mit einem Durchläufer, und natürlich ganz entscheidend noch die Praxis an der Küste. 
Im März kann ich dann hoffentlich mehr berichten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Also, ich bin ziemlich treu wenn's um Mefo Köder und die Farbe geht.
> Spinnfischen.
> Warum?
> Es gibt viele Grunde weil...
> Quatsch mit soße.
> Ich angle fast nur!!! mit den Sandel 19gr. in der Ghost Braun Farbe.
> Wen die Welle groß ist dann wechsle ich auf Westin D360° Distance 28g- weis /grün.
> 
> Das einziger, was ich beim Sandell andere sind die Perlen- bei mir immer!!! Rosa/Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391030
> 
> eeejjj wusste gar nicht das ich 27g besitze.



Mit der Treue zum Köder geht es mir ähnlich. Ich habe Jahre damit verbracht den Snaps in Schwarz-Rot zu angeln und er hat mir zumindest die erste Forelle und  zahlreiche Dorsch beschert. 
Warum? Ich hatte ihn irgendwann mal gekauft und daran geglaubt. Bis ich den letzten verloren hatte und siehe da, auch andere Köder und Farben bringen Fisch

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde..
Zum Thema Köder denke ich mal... 100 Köder, 100 angler, = 100 Meinungen.
Wenn man einen Köder hat, den man vertraut, fischt man ihn im Vergleich zu anderen ködern mehr, ergo,.. Man fängt damit mehr. Wenn man zeitgleich einen anderen Köder fischen würde, wäre das Ergebnis evtl identisch. Damit will ich aber nicht zwingend Aussagen,  das nicht die Farbe eine gewisse Bedeutung hat.
Ich halte es eher einfach und Fische vorwiegend meinen "lieblingsköder". Jedoch habe ich auch Alternativen immer bei.
Warum aber soviel Unterschiede? Ganz einfach...  Die Bedingungen sind in Teilen unterschiedlich (z. B. Trübung, Wind,  tiefe etc)  damit man wechseln muss oder auch die Jahreszeit.  Bei der Jahreszeit habe ich persönlich unterschiede von Köder feststellen können. Aber das ist nur meine Variante. Viele Dänen haben z. B. einen Köder den sie fischen und ein Ersatz in der Tasche. Mehr nicht.  Persönlich bin ich über Meinungen und fragen zu ködern in Foren eher gespaltene Meinung denn wo der eine fängt,  muss es nicht beim anderen sein. 
Meine Empfehlung: Fischt das, worin ihr Vertrauen habt,  habt von den selben Köder, 2-3 Varianten um auf die Umstände sich einstellen zu können (sprich,  Wind,  tiefe, Welle etc.) und gut ist. 
Bleibt gesund und erfolgreich am Wasser. 
Ps lässt noch was für die anderen drin 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Tomasz

Ich habe es in diesem Jahr nicht zum Angeln an die Küste geschafft. Aber am vorletzten Wochenende konnte ich auf dem Darß Ostseeluft atmen und aufs Meer blicken. Das alleine tat in diesen verrückten Zeiten schon richtig gut und ich weiß, irgendwo da draußen schwimmen die Forellen und irgendwann habe ich ein Rendezvous mit ihnen. Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Weststrand.  





































Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz

Und hier ein paar Fotos vom Nordstrand.
















Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Sehr schöne Fotos, aber ohne Angel in der Hand die absolute Höchststrafe


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich Samstag mit dem Kleinboot vor der Neustädter Bucht auf Dorsch und Platte. Ich will dann aber auch etwas auf Meerforelle werfen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Meerforelle vom Boot? Ich nämlich nicht. Ist es so "simpel", wie ich mir vorstelle, einfach vom Boot aus Richtung Ufer werfen, werfen und werfen?


----------



## Tomasz

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos, aber ohne Angel in der Hand die absolute Höchststrafe



Da ist auf jeden Fall etwas dran! 
Was mich getröstet hat, war die Meerforellenschonzeit in MV und dass der Weststrand bei der tobenden See nicht zu fischen war, der Nordstrand dagegen weitestgehend flach und strukturlos erschien.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## seatrout61

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Moin! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich Samstag mit dem Kleinboot vor der Neustädter Bucht auf Dorsch und Platte. Ich will dann aber auch etwas auf Meerforelle werfen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Meerforelle vom Boot? Ich nämlich nicht. Ist es so "simpel", wie ich mir vorstelle, einfach vom Boot aus Richtung Ufer werfen, werfen und werfen?


Ich würde parallel zum Ufer die 2. Sandbank wählen und von da aus dann die Rinnen in beide Richtungen Ufer/gen Horizont abfischen, bei Fischkontakt den getroffenen Bereich dann intensiver beharken.


----------



## LekkerVis

Danke Seatrout, ich werde berichten!


----------



## Snapper99

Moin liebe Mefo Freunde,

Euer Fachwissen ist gefragt:
Hab ne ganze Reihe Köder bei ebay abgeschnappt und würde gerne wissen ob sie eigenbau sind oder falls sie gut fangen nachzukaufen sind. ( alle ohne Namen oder Gramm Zahl) 
Wer einen erkennt einfach reinrufen


----------



## Windfinder

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Moin! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich Samstag mit dem Kleinboot vor der Neustädter Bucht auf Dorsch und Platte. Ich will dann aber auch etwas auf Meerforelle werfen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Meerforelle vom Boot? Ich nämlich nicht. Ist es so "simpel", wie ich mir vorstelle, einfach vom Boot aus Richtung Ufer werfen, werfen und werfen?


Du kannst mit dem Boot auf Meerforelle richtig Spaß haben. Fahre extrem nah ans Ufer, (wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen) so daß du fast auf den Strand werfen kannst. Achte dabei auf grosse Steine! Angel hauptsächlich parallel zum Ufer oder werfe Richtung Strand.


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Mefo Freunde,
> 
> Euer Fachwissen ist gefragt:
> Hab ne ganze Reihe Köder bei ebay abgeschnappt und würde gerne wissen ob sie eigenbau sind oder falls sie gut fangen nachzukaufen sind. ( alle ohne Namen oder Gramm Zahl)
> Wer einen erkennt einfach reinrufen


Moin *Snapper99*,
ich weiß nicht so Recht aber die sehen nicht wirklich aus als währen die für Meerforelle geeignet. Du kannst vllt Glück haben mit den etwas kleineren Ködern aber (ich Persönlich!) hätte mir diese Kösder niemals gekauft egal ob 'billig / teuer'.. Für mich sehen die einfach nach nichts aus. Die beiden Rot-Schwarzen Köder sind solche 'billig kopien' und der untere in der Mitte zwischen den Blau - Weißen und den Rosa - Blauen das müsste sicher n (Witch Wobbler) sein. Den könntest nehmen. Ja und den Rest den kannst Dir an Weihnachten am Tannenbaum hängen.. Entweder nimmst nur Blech Köder / Inliner Köder zwischen 11 - 28 Gr. je nach Welle.
Und vergiss nicht auch Dir ne Fliege als Springerfliege ans Band zu machen (Polar Magnus in Pink).. 

Grizzly hat n Neuen Inliner rausgebracht der nennt sich 'Rasmus' gibts in allen versch Farben und auch Gewichten..
Ansonsten von SG also Savage Gear den Lin Tru Sandeel kauf dir von dem so fast alle Farben und dann machst auch nichts Falsch..
Oder von Daiwa Silver Creek ST Inline Lunker in versch Farben - ist ein Wobbler gibt's in 17-21 Gr.

Grüße
*P.S. im Winter meistens mit leichten Ködern fischen ab 11 - 15 Gr. und je wie die Welle ist, so fischt dann mit Ködern ab 19 - 28 Gr. *​


----------



## Snapper99

Danke für die Antwort auf jeden Fall!
Ich hab mir da wohl nicht viel bei gedacht, obwohl als kleiner Ausgleich auch ein paar alte Filur, Boss und Lotus in der Tüte versteckt waren... Die meisten wandern dann wohl als Paket nach einem Lauftest wieder in die Auktion...

Ein Glück, dass ich die vom letzten Jahr noch habe. Nur bei Springerfliegen hab ich mich noch nicht dran gewagt. Vor allem bei den Durchläufern :/
Im Anhang die besagte Auswahl vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## seatrout61

Die Auswahl ist doch klasse, hängt eh nur einer zur Zeit am Band...denke auch die von weiter oben wurden nicht umsonst verkloppt...klarer Fall für Selbstmörder-Mefos.


----------



## kneew

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort auf jeden Fall!
> Ich hab mir da wohl nicht viel bei gedacht, obwohl als kleiner Ausgleich auch ein paar alte Filur, Boss und Lotus in der Tüte versteckt waren... Die meisten wandern dann wohl als Paket nach einem Lauftest wieder in die Auktion...
> 
> Ein Glück, dass ich die vom letzten Jahr noch habe. Nur bei Springerfliegen hab ich mich noch nicht dran gewagt. Vor allem bei den Durchläufern :/
> Im Anhang die besagte Auswahl vom letzten Jahr.


@*Snapper99*,
Genau dein zweites Foto bestätigt es das sind die Köder die, die Mefo's haben wollen.. Das mit den Perlen hinter dem Köder ist ja so eine Philosophie eines jeden Anglers daher bei drei Perlen wird eine der Perlen vor dem Köder geschaltet, und die anderen beiden Perlen werden hinter dem Köder geschaltet. Beiden Durchläufern wähle ich (Persönlich) nur zwei der drei Perlen. Bei einem Kupfer Köder wähle ich entweder (Orange Perle oder Gelbe Perle) vor den Farblichen Perlen nehme ich stet's eine Klare Perle. Bei einem Köder (Motoröl) wähle ich stet's eine Klare Perle und eine Gelbe/Orange Perle).. 'Kein Rot / Rosa'!
Bei einem Schwarz-Rot Köder wähle ich eine (Grüne Perle oder eine Weiße Perle)..  Und für die Winterzeit nutze ich ausschließlich Weiße Köder mit etwas (Orange/Pink/ nur Weiß als Köderfarbe) Die Perlen die hinter diesen Ködern kommen sind meistens Rosa / Rot nichts anderes. Bei Schwarz-Weiß Ködern nutze ich entweder (Perlen in Grün/Rot). Und bei Ködern in (Grün-Weiß/Silber) nutze ich (Klare Perle und Rote Perle)..
Aber wie oben schone geschrieben ist das alles eine Philosophie jedes Angler's..

Die anderen die Erworben hast bei einer Auktion die kannst getrost weiter verscherbeln.. Oder fragst hier mal nach bei den Mefo Anglern ob jemand was für seinen WeihnachtsTannenbaum noch sucht?! .. 

'Gott'es geht bald wieder los hier in MV und dann wird bei dem einen oder anderen die Rute krumm sein..  12 Tage noch bis zum Neu Saison Start.. 

Wünsche für jeden MV Mefo Angler einen tollen Start sowie richtig krumme Rute und ein Selfi natürlich bei den richtig dicken Trümmern.. Und unsere Nachbarn aus SH  gebt alles und noch etwas mehr als sonst.. ich wäre ja voll dafür das Ihr bei euch auch sowas wie eine 'Schonzeit' bekommt mindestens 3 lange Monate. 

Habt alle noch n schönes Wochenende und einen schönen 2 Advent ab Morgen bei Glühwein / Bier und leckeren Lebkuchen.. 

Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Nee Nee Kneew,
nichts mit Schonzeit in SH. Das Wetter trägt schon seinen Beitrag dazu bei das wir nicht all zu oft loskommen, das reicht


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin, danke für die Tipps, auch von Windfinder. Wir haben zu zweit vor der Neustädter Bucht sehr gut gefangen. Um bei rum 20 Platten und an die 15 Dorsche in ca. 7,5 Stunden, was ja erst mal fantastisch klingt. Allerdings waren nur 6 Platten in Küchengröße und auch nur ein einziger Dorsch hatte Maß. Man freut sich, dass man überhaupt noch Dorsch fängt in der Ostsee und wenn die kleinen da sind, immerhin. Aber auch alle anderen Angler haben sich beklagt, dass die Dorsche, die sie gefangen haben, sehr klein waren. Wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, wie man früher gefangen hat, auch vom Kutter, da wird man schon wehmütig... 

Übrigens vom Boot aus auf Mefo werfen ist nicht mein Ding, habe ich herausfinden können. Dann doch lieber mit Wathose


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so heute bin ich dann auch endlich mal wieder los. Luft 2 Grad Plus, Wasser 7 Grad Plus, leicht angetrübtes Wasser, leichte Welle, Wasserstand war auch ok.  3,5 Stunden gefischt aber die Meerforellen waren nicht da, es ging gar nichts. Aber schön war es trotzdem und das Jahr ist ja auch noch nicht rum.
TL


----------



## Nuesse

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so heute bin ich dann auch endlich mal wieder los. Luft 2 Grad Plus, Wasser 7 Grad Plus, leicht angetrübtes Wasser, leichte Welle, Wasserstand war auch ok.  3,5 Stunden gefischt aber die Meerforellen waren nicht da, es ging gar nichts. Aber schön war es trotzdem und das Jahr ist ja auch noch nicht rum.
> TL


Hatten Deine Füsse ,mit der Kälte zu kämpfen ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Nee , keine Probleme ...hatte die guten Renntiersocken an und oben drüber die gute Jentzi ;-))) Handschuhe trage ich eh nie, so nach gefühlten 5 Minuten an der frischen Luft ist die Durchblutung erledigt und im Kampfmodus..


----------



## tomxxxtom

Bezüglich Handschuhe...
Mein alle erste Post Hier

Die habe ich immer noch. Warm und griffig.


----------



## Drillsucht69

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bezüglich Handschuhe...
> Mein alle erste Post Hier
> 
> Die habe ich immer noch. Warm und griffig.


Er nun wieder  …
Immer dran denken, vor der landung ausziehen sonst gibt es gemäcker  …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Oder gar keine Handschuhe anziehen, geht auch.... und die Hände vor der Landung nass machen, egal bei was für eine Temperatur und vor dem zurücksetzen Küsschen auf der Stirn (immer) mit der Ansage Muddi vorbei zu schicken .....


----------



## Drillsucht69

Ich denke tomxxxtom hat den verstanden …
War ironisch…
Seine Handschuhe stinken eh nach Fisch   …


----------



## Rheinspezie

*Niemals mit Handschuh Fische begrabbeln* - lernt man schon inner Kita ! 


R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Vorher nass machen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja die Hände   nicht die Handschuhe


----------



## tomxxxtom

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Niemals mit Handschuh Fische begrabbeln* - lernt man schon inner Kita !
> 
> 
> R.S.


Warum nicht?
Eigentlich spricht alles dafür.  
Fisch hat kein kontakt mit pflege Mittel, egal ob das um Körper oder Auto pflege geht. - ich gehe davon aus, das niemand sich die Hände wäscht nach Autofahrt und vor Angeln?! 
Ich brauche nicht so viel Druck auf dem Fisch auszuüben um es festzuhalten beim aushaken, was natürlich sehr viel schonende für Schuppenkleid und die innere Organe ist als ein feste griff mit feuchte Hand!
Da ich die Mefos nicht fragen konnte musste ich es austesten und...
Klare Vorteil für die Handschuhe. Kaum schuppen Verlust und viel schnellere aushaken und freilassen.

Wer nicht glaub kann es selber austesten, feuchte Hand vs feuchte Fleece Handschuh.
Z.b : Schatz sag mal, was fühlt sich besser...


----------



## kneew

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Eigentlich spricht alles dafür.
> Fisch hat kein kontakt mit pflege Mittel, egal ob das um Körper oder Auto pflege geht. - ich gehe davon aus, das niemand sich die Hände wäscht nach Autofahrt und vor Angeln?!
> Ich brauche nicht so viel Druck auf dem Fisch auszuüben um es festzuhalten beim aushaken, was natürlich sehr viel schonende für Schuppenkleid und die innere Organe ist als ein feste griff mit feuchte Hand!
> Da ich die Mefos nicht fragen konnte musste ich es austesten und...
> Klare Vorteil für die Handschuhe. Kaum schuppen Verlust und viel schnellere aushaken und freilassen.
> 
> Wer nicht glaub kann es selber austesten, feuchte Hand vs feuchte Fleece Handschuh.
> Z.b : Schatz sag mal, was fühlt sich besser...


Schatzi antwortet: Natürlich deine Fischhände und wie ich sie mag der Geruch mmmh fast genau so.. Schatzi weiß eben was angenhem und unangenehm für Schatz ist.. Der Handschuh kann auch jedenfalls die Hand sein womit man den Fisch wenn er zu klein ist, abhaken kann. Die andere schmutzhand  kann natürlich den Fleece Handschuh tragen.. Ist ja meinstens die Rutenhand..


----------



## Drillsucht69

Wenn zu trocken ???
Ganz klar die feuchte Hand im Vorteil  …


----------



## Windfinder

Sagt mal, hier in meck pomm ist ja noch Schonzeit. Darf man eigentlich trotzdem auf Meerforelle angeln? Nur nicht entnehmen? Oder wie verhält sich das? Habe heute einen fliegenfischer beobachtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Man darf auf alles mögliche angeln aber geschonte Fische müssen zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## Windfinder

Also ist catch and release erlaubt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Windfinder schrieb:


> Also ist catch and release erlaubt?



_"Catch & Release (Fangen & Freilassen) ist in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern nicht immer ver- boten aber tierschutzrechtlich umstritten. der Fang s. g. Trophäenfische, welche bereits vom Ansatz her nach dem Wiegen, Messen und Fotografieren wieder zurückgesetzt werden sollen."

Quelle:


			https://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/2_Merkblaetter/LM_FL_Angeln_web.pdf
		

_
Geschonte und untermaßige Fische müssen natürlich immer zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie

Also mein *H**a**n**d**s**c**h**u**h* Post war schon zu 90% Spass ... bitte nich´ zu eng sehen.

Tom, wie Du Deine Forellchen letztendlich umbringst, bleibt nat. Dein HenkerRecht 


R.S.


----------



## tomxxxtom

Vice versa mein Lieber Spezialist.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute habe ich dann das gute Wetter genutzt immerhin 10 Grad + also Fischbares Wetter und ab an meinen Lieblingsstrand. Keine Angler da, die ganze Küste für mich alleine, cool. In der ersten Stunde ging nichts und dann wie aus dem nichts Biss. Irgendwie fühlte sich das komisch an, naja kurze Drill und Rute gerade, tschüss....  ein paar Minuten später gab es einen Biss direkt unter der Rutenspitze, blieb nicht hängen. Wieder ein paar Würfe später Anfasser.... und dann endlich wieder Biss und die hing... aber war nicht Küchentauglich , aber Silber und man gerade so 40 cm. Tja und das war es dann, es ging nichts "Meer" aber  es schöne 4 Std Tiefenentspannung,  wie immer...
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Ich warte derzeit auch auf meinen Wagen... Wenn der ready ist, wird wieder wie en bekloppter losgeangelt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so heute habe ich dann einmal den Nachmittag bis zum letzten Büchsenlicht ausgenutzt . Die ersten drei Stunden ging gar nichts und dann kam der Biss, Rute krumm, Rute gerade Sch......... dann viermal die gleiche Richtung nochmal abgeworfen wo der Biss kam und dann war die Rute wieder krumm und es gab einen schönen Tanz und am Ende lag eine schöne 50er im Kescher.... 
Ich wünsche allen Angelkollegen aus MV für morgen einen guten Start in die Saison.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Sach mal, erstens Petri und zweitens das ist doch ne Refo oder vornehm ausgedrückt ne Steelhead???


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jeep Richtig erkannt Stellhead


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

und Danke für das Petri


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Die ist aber schon länger in der Ostsee, denn der typische rote Schimmer ist komplett weg


----------



## Mefourlauber

Leider sieht man auch noch die wahrscheinlichein Netzspuren und die Flossen - , na ja, die sind nicht ganz mefolike   . Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will den Fisch nicht madig machen und wünsche mir selber mal ne ReFo mit Salzgehalt, warte demnach noch auf die erste Steelhead in der Ostsee. Vielleicht ja im März schon? Zusammen mit einer 85er Überspringerin…. nee, jetzt gerate ich ins Träumen…


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Alles gut, kann ich mit um. Bei mir ist es die fünfte in meinem Anglerleben. Geschmacklich sind die top und ein bisschen Fetthaltiger als die klassischen Meerforellen. Aber vom Drillverhalten absolut kampfstärker als eine Meerforelle in der Größe, macht FUN


----------



## LekkerVis

Sehr interessant! Ich hab auch auf das Foto geschaut und mir ist sofort die angenagte Schwanzflosse aufgefallen. Sind Steelheads denn immer Farm-Flüchtlinge? Ich hab mir so einen Flüchtling viel fetter vorgestellt. Die Dänen stopfen ihre "Lachsforellen" (ich hasse dieses Wort...) doch in sehr kurzer Zeit mit Pelletts voll. So oder so: PETRI


----------



## Tomasz

LekkerVis schrieb:


> ...Ich hab mir so einen Flüchtling viel fetter vorgestellt. Die Dänen stopfen ihre "Lachsforellen" (ich hasse dieses Wort...) doch in sehr kurzer Zeit mit Pelletts voll. So oder so: PETRI



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass genau darin auch das Problem einiger Fische liegt. Die entflohenen Forellen sind es vermutlich gar nicht gewöhnt selbst zu jagen und wissen vielleicht auch nicht was sie fressen sollen außer Pellets. Daher magern sie vielleicht erst mal ab und nehmen erst dann wieder zu, wenn der Knoten geplatzt ist. Es gibt ja auch immer wieder Fotos von richtig fetten Regenbognern mit sauberen Flossenrändern, die schon sehr lange in Freiheit leben durften.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## henry73

Habe heute für mich in M-V die Mefo-Saison ebenfalls mit einer 45er Regenbogenforelle eröffnet. Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert... muß wohl auch so ein ausgebüxter Däne sein. Aber eine gleichgroße durchtrainierte Mefo macht definitiv mehr Dampf an der Rute.

Gruß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Skott

henry73 schrieb:


> Habe heute für mich in M-V die Mefo-Saison ebenfalls mit einer 45er Regenbogenforelle eröffnet. Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert... muß wohl auch so ein ausgebüxter Däne sein. Aber eine gleichgroße durchtrainierte Mefo macht definitiv mehr Dampf an der Rute.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil!


Petri zur Refo,

aber wo soll denn der Dampf herkommen, wenn 60-70% vom Antrieb (Flossen) fehlen??


----------



## seatrout61

Ich hatte mal vor ca. 20 Jahren das Glück morgens ne Steelhead von 3,6 oder 3,8kg und abends ne Mefo Typ Heringsfresser mit 5,85kg (sh. Avatar) fangen zu dürfen, die Steelhead hatte deutlich mehr Dampf...2 kapitale Fische an einem Tag vergisst man nicht...Rest der Angelurlaubswoche waren nur Nullnummern.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kleines UpDate von Gestern. Kurz entschlossen bin ich mit meinem Angelbuddy gestern Nachmittag für drei Stunden zum Angeln gefahren. Bedingungen waren gut, aber die Fische waren nicht da. Außer einen kurzen Anfasser ging gar nichts. Ein Fliegenfischer der den ganzen Vormittag schon am Wasser war hatte drei Stück. Aber der Bursche mit der Fusselrute hat es auch drauf, denn am Dienstag hatte er sieben Stück. Ok, gönn Dir oder wie die Jugend heute so sagt  schön war es trotzdem wie immer und ein paar Tag hat das Jahr ja noch.
TL


----------



## Rheinspezie

henry73 schrieb:


> Habe heute für mich in M-V die Mefo-Saison ebenfalls mit einer 45er Regenbogenforelle eröffnet. Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert... muß wohl auch so ein ausgebüxter Däne sein. Aber eine gleichgroße durchtrainierte Mefo macht definitiv mehr Dampf an der Rute.
> 
> Gruß und Petri Heil!



Hallo Henry - bin selbst kein Meerforellenspezie - aber der Köder sieht extrem hübsch aus - würdest du mir verraten, was das für einer ist?

Würde den gerne mal im Baggersee auf gesetzte große Regenbogner probieren...

Petri zur schönen Forelle Euch !

R.S.


----------



## henry73

Hallo Rheinspezie,

der Köder ist ein Savage Gear Seeker ISP in der 16gr Version, Farbe rot / schwarz (UV aktiv). Gibts auch in anderen Gewichten und Farben. Viel Erfolg am Baggersee!


----------



## Rheinspezie

Danke Dir ! 



R.S.


----------



## UMueller

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Sehr interessant! Ich hab auch auf das Foto geschaut und mir ist sofort die angenagte Schwanzflosse aufgefallen.


 Ich hab mir von einem anderen Angler sagen lassen das die Schwanzflossen in der Forellenmast gekürzt werden damit die Fische nicht so gut schwimmen können zwecks ereichen einer schnelleren Gewichtszunahme.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Die Schwanzflossen regenerieren sich aber wieder, wenn dem so sein soll. Ist ja wie bei den Hühnern die kriegen auch die Flügel gestutzt damit sie nicht wegfliegen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Schau mal das war eine 3,8 KG Kampfmaschine aus dem April letzten Jahres, makellosen Heckantrieb und hat eine 20 Minütigen Fight der Extraklasse geliefert


----------



## tomxxxtom

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo Henry - bin selbst kein Meerforellenspezie (...)
> 
> 
> 
> R.S.


Also... es ist eine glatte Untertreibung.


----------



## Windfinder

Hat jemand ein Tipp welche watjacke gut ist! Bei mir ist der reissverschluss fest gegammelt


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe seit 5 Jahren die Jacke von Scierra, bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Mefourlauber

Kauf dir die preiswerteste von Simms, ich glaube die Freestone.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Kleines UpDate von Gestern. Kurz entschlossen bin ich mit meinem Angelbuddy gestern Nachmittag für drei Stunden zum Angeln gefahren. Bedingungen waren gut, aber die Fische waren nicht da. Außer einen kurzen Anfasser ging gar nichts. Ein Fliegenfischer der den ganzen Vormittag schon am Wasser war hatte drei Stück. Aber der Bursche mit der Fusselrute hat es auch drauf, denn am Dienstag hatte er sieben Stück. Ok, gönn Dir oder wie die Jugend heute so sagt  schön war es trotzdem wie immer und ein paar Tag hat das Jahr ja noch.
> TL


 Genau, die FlIege ist oft überlegen, schrieb ich ja schon . Gerade im Winter. Auch wenn der Fang nicht immer alles ist…


----------



## kneew

Windfinder schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Tipp welche watjacke gut ist! Bei mir ist der reissverschluss fest gegammelt


Warst wohl schon länger nicht mehr am Wasser wa...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute habe ich Ostholstein unsicher gemacht.. Strand  1 ging nicht Welle zu hoch. Strand 2 ging auch nicht Welle und Kraut. Strand 3 war befischbar und hat geklappt. Eine Gute noch im Drill verloren aber auf dem rot schwarzen Sandaal ist verlass.... 
TL


----------



## Windfinder

kneew schrieb:


> Warst wohl schon länger nicht mehr am Wasser wa...


Das Stimmt. Das letzte mal im späten Frühjahr.
Somit fing meine Start am 16.12. in die Meerforellesasion "prima" an.
Am Parkplatz angekommen, ging die Jacke nicht zu. Dann mit dem Fahrrad noch ein paar Kilometer Richtung Spot.
Keine Kondition! Corona hat doch Spuren hinterlassen.
Beim Abstieg an der Steilküste erstmal auf die Fre... gepackt! Lehm im Stecksystem.

Beim Lehm entfernen ne anständige Tüddellei verursacht. Naja, meine Erfahrung sagte mir, wenn der Tag so beginnt wird es nichts mit der Meerforelle. So war es auch. Ein Aussteiger sonst nichts. Mein Schwiegervater hatte zwei Untermassige und zwei Aussteiger.

Aaaaber es war trotzdem schön. Endlich mal wieder den Kopf frei bekommen!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
der Plan war heute die alte Welle von gestern abzufischen, hab ich dann auch umgesetzt, wieder in Ost Holstein. Bedingungen waren gut, aber deutlich kälter als Gestern und das hat den Silbernen anscheinend auf den Magen geschlagen. Bis auf zwei ganz vorsichtige Anstubser ging gar nichts. War aber trotzdem schön bei diesem Mega Wetter und das Jahr ist ja auch noch nicht rum.
TL


----------



## Hecht100+

Weiter gehts im Jahr 2022


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meerforellen-Stammtisch-Küstenfunk-Laberthread 2022
					

Moin, bin dann heute auch wieder los, frei nach dem Motto, so lange die Rutenringe nicht frieren geht`s weiter. Heute wieder in Ost-Holstein.  Wetter 2 Grad Plus, Wasser 4 Grad und Nebel, richtig Nebel. Es entpuppte sich zu einem Kacktag......  Wie gesagt Nebel. teilweise Sicht unter 10 Meter...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------

